# [Guru3D] SiliconLottery.com 5GHz 4790k Reviewed



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Today we test a Core i7 4790K has we have *obtained from siliconlottery.com* *Mind you that we purchased a processor, this is not a review sample.* *This small company offers pre-tested and binned processors, at reasonable prices as well.* Depending on the yield / voltage requirements expect _*roughly 350 USD for a 4.8 GHz 4790K running up-to a 5 GHz 4790K for roughly 430 USD.*_ These prices vary based on yields, lower voltages versus high clock frequency processors as such are more expensive. Now I purchased a Core i7 4790K that is binned at 5 GHz guaranteed at a 1.375 Volt VCORE with a 1.97V CPU VCCIN (input voltage). Being Guru3D we did get a bit of a discount and purchased this SKU for 350 USD.
> 
> Guaranteed 5 GHz you say ? - honestly I was a little skeptic as motherboards vary, cooling varies but most of all system stability varies and herein lies a danger. *Silicon lottery makes their batches and selections properly though, each sold SKU has passed Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel XTU) test for one hour, in our case the Core i7 4970K, the recommended settings that they offer are:*
> 
> *50x CPU multiplier
> 1.375C CPU Core Voltage
> 1.97V CPU VCCIN (CPU Input voltage).
> Literally these are the only three things we need to select in our BIOS to get this overclock going. Included with the processor is a fact sheet of the settings they (and you should) use.*
> 
> 
> 
> We enabled our XMP profile at 2133 MHz for the memory, and applied the settings as aforementioned in our BIOS. Instantly we booted into windows, and to see 5 GHz for the first time, yeah that does bring a smile upon your face.
> 
> 
> 
> The first try easily passed a 1m Wprime run. After a little more tweaking we noticed a couple of things:
> 
> -We purchased a 5.0 GHz processor and indeed it is 100% stable at 5 GHz, 5.1 GHz would boot as well, but did not remain stable no matter what we tried voltages wise.
> 
> -CPU Core Voltage - You will have a bit of playroom voltages wise. At 5 GHz we can still boot at 1.30 Volts but stability became an issue. We needed to settle at 1.35 Volts for complete stability. That is a notch lower then we purchased, which is great.
> 
> -CPU VCCIN (Processor input voltage ) - here you will find a notch more bandwidth to play with. We found that the recommended 1.97 V was not needed. Lowering VCCIN to 1.90 Volts resulted into a perfectly fine input voltage while consuming less power and producing less heat.
> 
> So after checking, testing, stressing and tweaking we ended at the following settings:
> 
> -50x CPU multiplier
> -1.35V CPU Core Voltage
> -1.90V CPU VCCIN (CPU Input voltage).
> 
> 
> 
> Here's their full SKU:


*Source:* http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/core_i7_4790k_processor_5_ghz_review_a_silicon_lottery,1.html
*Source 2:* http://siliconlottery.com/

Additional details:
Quote:


> The Silicon Lottery proprietor/owner has an account here on OCN if you guys have questions. @Silicon Lottery Also there's a few people in the Devils Canyon club who already have chips from Silicon Lottery. He/she has said they will ship to many places not officially listed, just contact them.


----------



## p4inkill3r

I think $430 for a proven 5.0GHz DC is a steal.


----------



## $ilent

Its an interesting concept, but im skeptical that an hour of XTU is stable. I know they dont have the time for this, but id be more than happy to pay if they had say ran [email protected] for 24 hours. Surely they dont move that many chips that they only have an hour per cpu to test?

Also the 5Ghz cpu is sold out? Did they only have one 5ghz cpu (which got sent to guru3d?)


----------



## Tsumi

Perfect for those that don't want to play the silicon lottery. What do they do with the poorer clocking ones though?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I think $430 for a proven 5.0GHz DC is a steal.


Here's their full SKU:


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Perfect for those that don't want to play the silicon lottery. What do they do with the poorer clocking ones though?


Probably bin them.

Get it?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Also the 5Ghz cpu is sold out? Did they only have one 5ghz cpu (which got sent to guru3d?)


This review was released at 10AM this morning, so I imagine once word got out they were gone.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Honestly, I wouldn't mind paying $1179 for a 4.7Ghz 5960X @ 1.30v. That's only a little bit more than a retail 5960X and 4.7Ghz is pretty much cream of the crop @ 1.3v Push it a little more with 1.4v and you might even be able to reach 4.8Ghz.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Pretty good idea. These CPU OC about the same with any MB really.


----------



## Atomfix

No AMD products?


----------



## Agoniizing

This place is 10mins away from me lol


----------



## szeged

Why would there be....


----------



## svenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> No AMD products?


Why would they bother, considering that the FX-9590 is already pre-overclocked to essentially the outer edge of the maximum range of its underlying design (Vishera) to begin with?


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> No AMD products?


Seriously why would a company selling binned high end CPU's bother with any of AMD's current offerings. I mean i like AMD but you have to admit AMD doesnt have alot to show for CPU wise.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Wow, checking out their offerings.............

Pretty appealing, to be honest. I won't lie when I say part of the reasons I have kept this setup is a) performance gains haven't been that amazing over the last few years, b) OCing is just a pain in the ass to me.


----------



## Asus11

I bought about 4 4790ks to get to the one ive got.. so I can see this becoming very good

I like how they have the option for what voltage you want the clock at... lowest if possible.. haswell on 1.375v is a furnace


----------



## szeged

I got lucky with all my haswell chips lol , 4770k @ 1.27v 5ghz, 4790k 5.0 @ 1.29 4770k 5.0 @ 1.29


----------



## Robertdt

I like the idea too if it is within the price range of the regular model. What cooling is required though?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> I like the idea too if it is within the price range of the regular model. What cooling is required though?


It looks like they ran the 5.0GHz one on a H110 AIO.


----------



## Asus11

thing I don't like is you can't tell if these will run with high frequency memory


----------



## kingduqc

This is great. My haswell only does 4.4, 4.5 get unstable no matter the voltage... 1.275 for 4.8 for a 30$ premium? hell yeah. I still don't understand why intel does not bin them like that themselves, they already do the testing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertdt*
> 
> I like the idea too if it is within the price range of the regular model. What cooling is required though?


To be honest these lotto chips will be held back by temps regardless of air or watercooling unless you delid it, unless of course you wanna go down the liquid nitrogen route. In which case it's better to not delid it.


----------



## Cloudy

So basically $20-30 more for a guaranteed 4.8 OC? I'd definitely pick one up if I needed to upgrade, seeing as my 4770k fought me every step of the way to 4.4.


----------



## Stuuut

Havn't visited their site but maybe somebody here can answer my question. Do they ship outside the US?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> This is great. My haswell only does 4.4, 4.5 get unstable no matter the voltage... 1.275 for 4.8 for a 30$ premium? hell yeah. I still don't understand why intel does not bin them like that themselves, they already do the testing.


It really sucks that there's such a variance. I'm at 1.27 for 4.4 on my 4770k but there are quite a few people that are only able to pull 4.2 out of theirs.

I know its the nature of the beast but the golden chips that szeged got are the too few exceptions to the rule.


----------



## phenom01

1 hour XTU is the only stability test they did? My cpu can hit 4.9 for an hour XTU...but fire up x.264 benchmark and stream a 1080p+ youtube video in the background...boom crash. Novel idea but but 1 hour XTU is not 24/7 average user stable.


----------



## szeged

Yeah because running prime 95 24/7 while streaming YouTube is something someone does everyday.


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its an interesting concept, but im skeptical that an hour of XTU is stable.


It's not


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah because running prime 95 24/7 while streaming YouTube is something someone does everyday.


The reason for the extreme stability testing is that if it stands up during that, there is nothing daily normal use is going to do to it. When I OC I run Prime for 24 hours and ITB for 24, and only when it passes both with the right temps do I consider it done.

I would agree that the test down wasn't the greatest, but its enough I would pay the extra. As it at least indicates you have a solid chance at a nice OC.


----------



## phenom01

Prime95 is MUCH more intense than x264....at least with AVX enabled. I thought x264 bench+ streaming a video was the go to stress test for 4790k....at least it was when I got mine day one and was reading on OCN. Sorry if it has changed.


----------



## szeged

I posted a pic of my 4790k at 5.5 running Cinebench while sub zero, had someone say " who cares it's not 4 hour prime stable"

I also face palmed my head to Jupiter.

Some people need to realize that max overclock does not equal 24/7 stable overclock.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I posted a pic of my 4790k at 5.5 running Cinebench while sub zero, had someone say " who cares it's not 4 hour prime stable"
> 
> I also face palmed my head to Jupiter.
> 
> Some people need to realize that max overclock does not equal 24/7 stable overclock.


You should have just replied "But it can Crysis!!!!!!!".


----------



## Zero989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You should have just replied "But it can Crysis!!!!!!!".


And unity prepatch


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> You should have just replied "But it can Crysis!!!!!!!".


It can Crysis 1,2 and 3! ......maybe....I don't have any games installed on my z97 ssd lol.


----------



## M3TAl

The Silicon Lottery proprietar/owner or whatever has an account here on OCN if you guys have questions. @Silicon Lottery Also there's a few people in the Devils Canyon club who already have chips from Silicon Lottery. He/she has said they will ship to many places not officially listed, just contact them.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> The Silicon Lottery proprietar/owner or whatever has an account here on OCN if you guys have questions. @Silicon Lottery Also there's a few people in the Devils Canyon club who already have chips from Silicon Lottery. He/she has said they will ship to many places not officially listed, just contact them.


I will ping the OP, he/she should add it to the OP of this thread.

@BiG StroOnZ


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its an interesting concept, but im skeptical that an hour of XTU is stable. I know they dont have the time for this, but id be more than happy to pay if they had say ran [email protected] for 24 hours. Surely they dont move that many chips that they only have an hour per cpu to test?
> 
> Also the 5Ghz cpu is sold out? Did they only have one 5ghz cpu (which got sent to guru3d?)


An hour of XTU is what you should expect as the minimum. While you won't be running Prime 95 28.5 at these voltages, we do more stress testing than just XTU. You should be able to [email protected] with listed settings without a problem. (+-0.025V is listed for a reason.







)

We have had a handful of 5Ghz chips, but now we just have a waiting list full of people. More demand than supply right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> No AMD products?


If you can get 10 people together that would be willing to pay a premium for AMD CPUs, let me know and I will give it a shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut*
> 
> Havn't visited their site but maybe somebody here can answer my question. Do they ship outside the US?


Yes, we ship to several places in Europe, including the Netherlands.


----------



## airisom2

Wow, props to SiliconLottery.com for solving a problem that has plagued overclockers for a while now. I wonder if they'll branch out to graphics cards in the future? If so, I can see them being really successful.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Got my CPU from there. Runs perfect at said voltages.. It passes one hour of xtu but after 2 and a half the pc froze up.. So you might need to tweak it alittle. to get that "8 hour, 12 hour, 24 hour" stable. For me, 2 hours on xtu is good enough, and as of now after bumping the IO voltages a bit and raising the cache to 4.6ghz i am stable over 2 hours. BF4, played great for over 4 hours too.. so


----------



## GoldenTiger

Seems eminently reasonable a service... if I were upgrading I'd pay the extra for a binned chip like this. As to what they do with the ones that don't make it, lower bins, and if they don't make those, I'm sure they flip them as open box-new on ebay or use a retail outlet that wants them for builds for a relatively minimal loss. I remember a site that used to guarantee you batch/bins that did really well (TankGuys I think, right?) for quite a long time many years ago. This "silicon lottery" site is definitely good to know exists!


----------



## junkerde

nice

but this is also why i dont understand why pepole respond "its more performance for your money" when they ask why they overclock

well no it isnt, because you ARE paYING for hte overclock

you could buy a non k for cheaper, btu the fact the K adds that bigger price tag, no youre not getting MORE for your money, you are getting the EXACT amount for the money, you are ltiereally paying for the overclock. So no, i think "cuz its fun" or just alone "more performance" is a good one, but "for your money" no it isnt, you are PAYING for that performance.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> nice
> 
> but this is also why i dont understand why pepole respond "its more performance for your money" when they ask why they overclock
> 
> well no it isnt, because you ARE paYING for hte overclock
> 
> you could buy a non k for cheaper, btu the fact the K adds that bigger price tag, no youre not getting MORE for your money, you are getting the EXACT amount for the money, you are ltiereally paying for the overclock. So no, i think "cuz its fun" or just alone "more performance" is a good one, but "for your money" no it isnt, you are PAYING for that performance.


Well, it used to be more performance for the same money regardless of any other factors, outright, or even less money in many cases such as the halcyon days of the Celery 300A that basically everyone and their dogs could run at 450mhz with a quick BIOS change. CPU locking and K series type stuff is relatively new, and on video cards you can still overclock with no limits specific to the card by model (i.e. there aren't any special versions that are allowed to overclock and the others can't). Even on CPU's it's really a valid argument, still honestly, since you can buy (for example) a K-series CPU and oc it well past what a locked but higher priced one can do.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

To whoever gave me rep, we will have 5820Ks listed in a couple days.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Perfect for those that don't want to play the silicon lottery. What do they do with the poorer clocking ones though?


Same things as everyone else, send it back to amazon. Haha I kid I kid....probably sell them to OEMS lol


----------



## M3TAl

Wow, there's a lot of people viewing this. SL's demand will probably be increasing even more!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Same things as everyone else, send it back to amazon. Haha I kid I kid....probably sell them to OEMS lol










Hahhaha. You know, I literally have never sent a part back because it oc'd poorly.... probably part of the 1% on that one though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> To whoever gave me rep, we will have 5820Ks listed in a couple days.


Repped too







. I very much like this service's concept.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Same things as everyone else, send it back to amazon. Haha I kid I kid....probably sell them to OEMS lol


I see this question keep popping up. No, you will not find a processor we returned on a store shelf. The bad chips get sold to someone else.


----------



## ChampN252

I see no point. I took my 4770k from 4.4-4.5 down to stock and there was no real performance hit. I can only see this benefiting bench-marking and nothing else.


----------



## MunneY

Glad to see this finally came out...

@szeged and I pondered this a little while back....

I was put off by the business address being a UPS Store P.O. Box


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> It can Crysis 1,2 and 3! ......maybe....I don't have any games installed on my z97 ssd lol.


Didn't you have a haswell i7 at 6.5 doing cry3?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Didn't you have a haswell i7 at 6.5 doing cry3?


6.5x multiplier maybe


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I see this question keep popping up. No, you will not find a processor we returned on a store shelf. The bad chips get sold to someone else.


Me lol? I'll buy a few furnace @stock clocks/voltage ones for less lol. Many people would I assume.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> 6.5x multiplier maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.5x multiplier maybe


thought it was at an ln2 off and it was just running for a min or something.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> This review was released at 10AM this morning, so I imagine once word got out they were gone.


They haven't had 5giggle chips for awhile now.. secondly I also want to add that I wish they did do more testing, XTU stress isn't enough and I'm not talking about running Prime or something here. Just need more than XTU stress or god-forbid AIDA.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Me lol? I'll buy a few furnace @stock clocks/voltage ones for less lol. Many people would I assume.
> thought it was at an ln2 off and it was just running for a min or something.


yeah lol, it was very brief, it was here on the OCN stream on the front page lol.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> They haven't had 5giggle chips for awhile now.. secondly I also want to add that I wish they did do more testing, XTU stress isn't enough and I'm not talking about running Prime or something here. Just need more than XTU stress or god-forbid AIDA.


What are some ideas?


----------



## Serandur

Pretty cool site, it's really nice of them to do this. I've been checking everyday for like 2 weeks now waiting for their 4.8 GHz 1.275v option to restock.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah lol, it was very brief, it was here on the OCN stream on the front page lol.


Still, epic


----------



## villain

Good business idea, there's definitely a market for this. But 1 hour of stress testing isn't enough.


----------



## MJB2282

I WISH I WOULD HAVE KNOW ABOUT THIS BEFORE I BOUGHT MY 4.2GHZ 4770K


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> What are some ideas?


Possibly a 20 iteration IBT run with maximum memory?


----------



## szeged

IBT is stupid and useless


----------



## Caldeio

Dang, my poor 4770k is only 4.5







I paid full price right before they announced 4790ks, so I couldnt return it.

Plus delid even before boot lol


----------



## Rayar69




----------



## szeged

lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Even 4.8GHz OC for 4790K is nice to have.


----------



## damric

I bet people would also pay for delid service.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I bet people would also pay for delid service.


Working on it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I bought about 4 4790ks to get to the one ive got.. so I can see this becoming very good


Wow, I guess I lucked out and got a good one first time out.









I bet this guy's business triples overnight because of the G3D review and this post.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Working on it.


gpu binning service please. i usually get lucky with cpus but ive never gotten a golden gpu yet.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah because running prime 95 24/7 while streaming YouTube is something someone does everyday.


XTU easier than x264 to pass.. everybody who's encoding video (be it through handbrake, OBS or some other service) will probably use x264 for doing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> IBT is stupid and useless


Linpack (Which IBT uses outdated version of) is the highest power draw load that you can run on any avx2 capable chip on the market









gets them to 100c while 100% load video encoding doesn't hit 60, on same voltage. 213gflops @4ghz with moderately fast RAM ftw


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I bet people would also pay for delid service.


Some guy on eBay offers it, search for "delid service". He has 100% positive feedback BTW.


----------



## Dyaems

@Silicon Lottery

IMHO testing the processors using x264 for about 6 hours or so is better, than running XTU for an hour. X264 is the stress test closest to "real world usage" since it just basically encodes a video on a loop. If I'm not mistaken, XTU does not even use AVX instructions? So if the buyer decides to use something with AVX and your processor crashes/BSODs, they will definitely get back to you. Yep, I _mainly_ use XTU and x264 for stressing Haswell processors. I don't use p95.

Or just let your kids play AAA games for as long as they want for testing! j/k


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> XTU easier than x264 to pass.. everybody who's encoding video (be it through handbrake, OBS or some other service) will probably use x264 for doing it.


The current chips are put through ~5 loops of the x264 v2 stress test. Would an idea be to move towards using x264 for an hour instead of XTU?


----------



## Nnimrod

So where's the actual golden chips? 50x @ 1.35 isn't as good as it gets. Is this a way for someone to bin at a profit? Sell all the ones that don't make it for full price on ebay, and sell all the above average chips on your Silicon Lottery site. Keep the best couple for personal use.

My retail 4790k can do most 3d @ 5050mhz 1.29 vcore, but won't do 5100 with any volts on air. I'd pay an appropriate price for a haswell that could do 3d @ 54x on ambient.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> IMHO testing the processors using x264 for about 6 hours or so is better, than running XTU for an hour. X264 is the stress test closest to "real world usage" since it just basically encodes a video on a loop. If I'm not mistaken, XTU does not even use AVX instructions? So if the buyer decides to use something with AVX and your processor crashes/BSODs, they will definitely get back to you. Yep, I _mainly_ use XTU and x264 for stressing Haswell processors. I don't use p95.
> 
> Or just let your kids play AAA games for as long as they want for testing! j/k


Ideally stress testing should take under 2 hours.

In the end, what stress tests are used during binning don't really matter. If I use Prime 95 28.5, LinX 0.6.5, IBT, etc, and the 4.9 processor only can do 4.7- I'm still selling the chip for the same price, because it's still just as rare. It's still in the top 20% of samples.


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> To whoever gave me rep, we will have 5820Ks listed in a couple days.


I'm definitely interested in a 5820k.
Though the scott in me want to know if it'd be possible to buy a reject and for how much.>.>


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> What are some ideas?


x264 encoding (like ROG realbench) is one of the highest real-world loads you can use. AIDA64 and Intel XTU are terrible... my 5960X can pass these for 30 minutes but crash in seconds running Cinebench R15.

Prime95 with AVX and Linpack (IBT or LinX) are too extreme in my opinion. A highly-clocked 8-core Haswell-e running Prime95 draws a scary amount of power; most motherboards will throttle because their VRMs overheat pretty fast.

OCCT 4.4 is a step above x264 encoding but not crazy like AVX Prime.


----------



## MunneY

Opinions are like buttholes....

Everones got one.. noone wants another.


----------



## szeged

i read that as "onions are like buttholes everyones got one" and i had to look around and see if i had any onions.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> x264 encoding (like ROG realbench) is one of the highest real-world loads you can use. AIDA64 and Intel XTU are terrible... my 5960X can pass these for 30 minutes but crash in seconds running Cinebench R15.
> 
> Prime95 with AVX and Linpack (IBT or LinX) are too extreme in my opinion. A highly-clocked 8-core Haswell-e running Prime95 draws a scary amount of power; most motherboards will throttle because their VRMs overheat pretty fast.
> 
> OCCT 4.4 is a step above x264 encoding but not crazy like AVX Prime.


My 4790K cinebenches at 5ghz 1.4V but xtu bench with same settings bsods.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methebest*
> 
> I'm definitely interested in a 5820k.
> Though the scott in me want to know if it'd be possible to buy a reject and for how much.>.>


How much are you willing to pay?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> x264 encoding (like ROG realbench) is one of the highest real-world loads you can use. AIDA64 and Intel XTU are terrible... my 5960X can pass these for 30 minutes but crash in seconds running Cinebench R15.
> 
> Prime95 with AVX and Linpack (IBT or LinX) are too extreme in my opinion. A highly-clocked 8-core Haswell-e running Prime95 draws a scary amount of power; most motherboards will throttle because their VRMs overheat pretty fast.
> 
> OCCT 4.4 is a step above x264 encoding but not crazy like AVX Prime.


So, which would you prefer, realbench or x264 V2?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Back in the day i used to get 24 hours Prime 95 stable but crash when PC was converting video.


----------



## iamhollywood5

I wish they did this for graphics cards!


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> My 4790K cinebenches at 5ghz 1.4V but xtu bench with same settings bsods.


Interesting. I imagine the difference in chipsets is the reason for this, but who knows.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> How much are you willing to pay?
> So, which would you prefer, realbench or x264 V2?


Silicon Lottery, it seems you are new here so i'll let you know. Things like offers should be kept to PM's, and usually you need 35 rep to sell on the site unless you are listed as an artisan. You might want to contact a mod about being an artisan.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Silicon Lottery, it seems you are new here so i'll let you know. Things like offers should be kept to PM's, and usually you need 35 rep to sell on the site unless you are listed as an artisan. You might want to contact a mod about being an artisan.


Sorry, it wasn't an actual offer to sell. I was just curious as to what they'd be willing to pay.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I got lucky with all my haswell chips lol , 4770k @ 1.27v 5ghz, 4790k 5.0 @ 1.29 4770k 5.0 @ 1.29


Finding any one of those chips is lucky. 3 in a row is damn near Frane Selak status.









I purchased a [email protected] example from SL and it has performed as described. It beats having to resell the "duds".


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sorry, it wasn't an actual offer to sell. I was just curious as to what they'd be willing to pay.


No worries! I was just letting you know so a mod doesn't come in here with his BAN HAMMAR!


----------



## Agenesis

I don't know how many chips you guys go through but some data concerning the chance of getting x chip at x clock will definitely help sway the sale. Most people buying a new processor will probably have no prior knowledge of what's considered average or golden.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

One day i will have a fully stable 5GHz CPU, until then i am not upgrading.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> One day i will have a fully stable 5GHz CPU, until then i am not upgrading.


I remember when the 3770k in my sig died, Everyone told me I would never get a good one back from RMA.
One I got back is best I have ever seen @ 5.2 ghz , 1.3v bench stable on AIR!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I don't know how many chips you guys go through but some data concerning the chance of getting x chip at x clock will definitely help sway the sale. Most people buying a new processor will probably have no prior knowledge of what's considered average or golden.


I might calculate the odds, but there is a wide variance between getting a 4.8 @ 1.275, and a 4.8 @ 1.35.

I had actually considered selling them that way, instead of listing voltages and frequencies. Having options to buy a processor from the top 75%, top 50%, 25%, 10%, 1%, etc.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> I remember when the 3770k in my sig died, Everyone told me I would never get a good one back from RMA.
> One I got back is best I have ever seen @ 5.2 ghz , 1.3v bench stable on AIR!


Maybe some intern messed up and send you one from their super silicon stach.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I might calculate the odds, but there is a wide variance between getting a 4.8 @ 1.275, and a 4.8 @ 1.35.
> 
> I had actually considered selling them that way, instead of listing voltages and frequencies. Having options to buy a processor from the top 75%, top 50%, 25%, 10%, 1%, etc.


Only problem with that is you don't have any clearly defined expectations.


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> How much are you willing to pay?


If i lived in the US and didn't have to worry about import taxes 10-20% less than amazon or newegg would probably be enough to tempt me.
But as i don't i don't think and reasonable price would actually be worth it.
Mostly following my ******ed logic that if i'm going to pay an arm and a leg for something whats a few dollars more for something better. >.>


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> So, which would you prefer, realbench or x264 V2?


Probably realbench. x264 V2 is a plain encoder, meaning CPU usage averages like 95% over the duration of the test. I am unclear on exactly what RealBench does when running the Stress Test option, but CPU usage is always 100%. It runs Handbrake, OpenCL rendering on the CPU (optional) and possibly something else.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The current chips are put through ~5 loops of the x264 v2 stress test. Would an idea be to move towards using x264 for an hour instead of XTU?


Updated x264 test from here: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - using 2 threads per core (4 threads per hyperthreaded core, so set 16 on a 4790k)

with new x264 binary dropped in it, and renamed to x264-64 so that is used - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - 2491 is latest usable one

run for ~20 loops (more if you want) then add 0.02vcore after you get a pass to the end of them and it'll be pretty solid. That's what i would do no question if i was handing off a system to somebody who couldn't tweak it themselves, or helping somebody who didn't want to worry about crashing.
Quote:


> Probably realbench. x264 V2 is a plain encoder, meaning CPU usage averages like 95% over the duration of the test.


No, the x264 test that we use has been specifically tweaked for high CPU load, it's capable of averaging ~99.99% now IIRC. At least ~99.9%. There were long hwinfo logs and specific tweaks/testing to ensure that was the case over at haswell OC thread. When i last used realbench, the encoder version was very out of date (less stressful) and the settings were not tweaked as well, so average CPU load was lower

Nice to see posts from @Silicon Lottery!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Maybe some intern messed up and send you one from their super silicon stach.


There were some freakin' crazy ivy batches.. A guy on a forum that i posted on tech section for actually got a 3570k that would do [email protected] legit (not one of the boards that overvolted vcore, i checked very thoroughly) around the time there was talk of those batches. He got to 5.0 below 1.3 prime stable. There are some Haswell chips that do that, but nearer the end of Ivy's life there was a pretty huge surge of god tier chips that didn't seem to carry over to Haswell


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I might calculate the odds, but there is a wide variance between getting a 4.8 @ 1.275, and a 4.8 @ 1.35.
> 
> I had actually considered selling them that way, instead of listing voltages and frequencies. Having options to buy a processor from the top 75%, top 50%, 25%, 10%, 1%, etc.


The way they are is far, not everyone understands various, it's much easier to look for a 4790k [email protected] @1.325v etc.

good luck with sales. I'm gonna look to your site when i upgrade.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> good luck with sales. I'm gonna look to your site when i upgrade.


Me too, if UK shipping is available


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I posted a pic of my 4790k at 5.5 running Cinebench while sub zero, had someone say " who cares it's not 4 hour prime stable"
> 
> I also face palmed my head to Jupiter.
> 
> Some people need to realize that max overclock does not equal 24/7 stable overclock.


Yea, it just needs to be stable to make it thru the freaking bench lol.

*And considering the cost of binning octo cores, this is a great service. They're probably going to get a big blip in activity on their site. I hope they get to binning otherwise...


----------



## shrapmeth

This is indeed a remarkable initiative. Do hope they add 5930k & 5820k into their catalog soon. And yeah 3-4 hours of Intel XTU run would be really preferrable instead of 1 hour.


----------



## daman246

an idea is make the customers choice what Test should be best to run for stability etc, IBT, Linpack, Prime95, X264, OCCT, AIDA64, Cinebench,. pick 2-3 choices and run them 1-3 hours each.


----------



## LancerVI

With the luck I've had with Haswell / Has-E, I would definitely spring for the extra cash to get a good proc. Great idea!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The funny this is 4.6GHz vs 5GHz is really nothing difference and you will never notice. If you fighting for the most Mhz then you probably already Bin your own CPUs.


----------



## BulletSponge

$40 markup for 4.9 over 4.8? Is that really worth it?


----------



## Rei86

subbed


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> $40 markup for 4.9 over 4.8? Is that really worth it?


to some it is, imagine a 2000dollar rig, 2% cpu speed for 2% cost.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Just realized these guys are like 10 minutes away from my house.

If you have any duds, PM me and I'll swing by to pick them up in no time.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do they buy from MC?


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Just realized these guys are like 10 minutes away from my house.
> 
> If you have any duds, PM me and I'll swing by to pick them up in no time.


Didn't realize the address was in LaCenterra. 5-10 minutes from me too.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do they buy from MC?


I'd wager so.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Updated x264 test from here: https://mega.co.nz/#!3tAGnAqZ!QbCz2r1fG0WjM8DgGYeExngGypaHftAzPUgTSn2kAdk - using 2 threads per core (4 threads per hyperthreaded core, so set 16 on a 4790k)
> 
> with new x264 binary dropped in it, and renamed to x264-64 so that is used - http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/x264/binaries/win64/ - 2491 is latest usable one
> 
> run for ~20 loops (more if you want) then add 0.02vcore after you get a pass to the end of them and it'll be pretty solid. That's what i would do no question if i was handing off a system to somebody who couldn't tweak it themselves, or helping somebody who didn't want to worry about crashing.
> No, the x264 test that we use has been specifically tweaked for high CPU load, it's capable of averaging ~99.99% now IIRC. At least ~99.9%. There were long hwinfo logs and specific tweaks/testing to ensure that was the case over at haswell OC thread. When i last used realbench, the encoder version was very out of date (less stressful) and the settings were not tweaked as well, so average CPU load was lower
> 
> Nice to see posts from @Silicon Lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some freakin' crazy ivy batches.. A guy on a forum that i posted on tech section for actually got a 3570k that would do [email protected] legit (not one of the boards that overvolted vcore, i checked very thoroughly) around the time there was talk of those batches. He got to 5.0 below 1.3 prime stable. There are some Haswell chips that do that, but nearer the end of Ivy's life there was a pretty huge surge of god tier chips that didn't seem to carry over to Haswell


To add to this, of course that's pretty crazy for mass-binning. That's just a "final validation" step


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> No, the x264 test that we use has been specifically tweaked for high CPU load, it's capable of averaging ~99.99% now IIRC. At least ~99.9%. There were long hwinfo logs and specific tweaks/testing to ensure that was the case over at haswell OC thread. When i last used realbench, the encoder version was very out of date (less stressful) and the settings were not tweaked as well, so average CPU load was lower


I was running an older version from earlier this year (didn't know people were actively maintaining it







). I downloaded the files from your links and ran it with your settings, and CPU usage was definitely improved. It was able to maintain 100% load a lot more but still regularly dropped to ~98% throughout the test. I have RealBench 2.4 (released October 22nd) and CPU usage was at a solid 100% once I switched Luxmark to use the CPU instead.

Using 5960X and Windows 10 preview.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I was running an older version from earlier this year (didn't know people were actively maintaining it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I downloaded the files from your links and ran it with your settings, and CPU usage was definitely improved. It was able to maintain 100% load a lot more but still regularly dropped to ~98% throughout the test. I have RealBench 2.4 (released October 22nd) and CPU usage was at a solid 100% once I switched Luxmark to use the CPU instead.
> 
> Using 5960X and Windows 10 preview.


I guess if you have 5960x you need to throw more than the 16 threads at it.


----------



## Just a nickname

Really not worth the premium. Maybe I always was lucky. The right motherboard makes a huge difference with the OC.
Had a less than average i5-750, put it in a evga classy mobo and was able to hit 4.8GHz which was, back in the day, excellent.
The couple extra mhz you get for a binned cpu will make no practical difference (in game).
I remember being obsessed by getting more and more and having the best of the best, took a while to realize it was simply a waste of money.
I run the 2600k at 4.2ghz.... and am always limited by the gpu.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I guess if you have 5960x you need to throw more than the 16 threads at it.


I'm currently playing with 4.6GHz with Hyperthreading turned off (don't ask







). I set the number of threads to 16.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I was running an older version from earlier this year (didn't know people were actively maintaining it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I downloaded the files from your links and ran it with your settings, and CPU usage was definitely improved. It was able to maintain 100% load a lot more but still regularly dropped to ~98% throughout the test. I have RealBench 2.4 (released October 22nd) and CPU usage was at a solid 100% once I switched Luxmark to use the CPU instead.
> 
> Using 5960X and Windows 10 preview.


Did you set it to use High priority and 32 threads for your 5960x? The thread count is important for the last few % of CPU usage. Realbench kinda cheats a little by just running a bunch of things at once, so they don't individually have to use 100% CPU. That x264 test with the right thread count should stay very high though and i found up to date versions harder to pass than realbench.

I found my data! Since x264 is not perfectly multithreaded, the numbers that we were actually seeing came to around 99% average CPU load across all threads on a quad core i7, but the max thread load (the load of the highest loaded thread, whichever one that is at the time) on Hwinfo was hitting 99.8 and 99.9% after optimizations.


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Did you set it to use High priority and 32 threads for your 5960x? The thread count is important for the last few % of CPU usage. Realbench kinda cheats a little by just running a bunch of things at once, so they don't individually have to use 100% CPU. That x264 test with the right thread count should stay very high though and i found up to date versions harder to pass than realbench.
> 
> I found my data! Since x264 is not perfectly multithreaded, the numbers that we were actually seeing came to around 99% average CPU load across all threads on a quad core i7, but the max thread load (the load of the highest loaded thread, whichever one that is at the time) on Hwinfo was hitting 99.8 and 99.9% after optimizations.


I used Normal priority (I'll re-run with High here in a minute) and 16 threads. I currently have Hyperthreading disabled, so only 8 threads are available.

Edit: Okay, so High priority makes a big difference







. CPU usage is now 100% with a dip to ~98% only once or twice per minute. And it now matches RealBench in temperature and power consumption.


----------



## deafboy

That's a nice service... bought mine used for the sole reason of it being a good clocker. Worth the time savings alone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

All the CPUs i have bought new where Average/Bad overclockers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Working on it.


This is great to hear. The idea of being able to pick up an already binned x99 cpu is worth the slight increase in cost to me because, well, I can get lazy at times. Or, I suppose a better way of putting it is I'd rather be benching or gaming instead of spending several vacation days tweaking on overclock.

Will you also be testing these chips with higher rated memory, such as 2400MHz ones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> $40 markup for 4.9 over 4.8? Is that really worth it?


Given how noy everyone hits even 4.5GHz? To some, its worth it. Its kind of like high end custom pcb graphics cards: to the average person, they do exactly the same job as reference cards, but to those who like to tweak and push it to the limit tjose customs are totally worth the $50-100 surcharge.


----------



## Hukkel

Wow some people moan about everything (earlier in this thread).
For 30 dollars more you get a cpu that does 5ghz. Who cares if it only does xtu for 1 hour? Loads of cpus don't even reach 5 if you poor 2v in it lol.
The cost vs increase is staggingly low.

I would buy it here next time. That is just great.


----------



## error-id10t

The point is the advertisement, yes I agree it's hard to get a CPU to do 5giggles but if it's advertised to do that then I would prefer it's advertised to do that and know that something "more" than XTU stress or AIDA was used.

The suggested X264 with latest codec / realbench are good ideas. XTU Bench is up there too as long as it's multiple runs, problem of course is you can't just set/forget this as there's no loop.

I'll also say that I'll be buying from these guys and when / if the delid service kicks in and is combined that will be goodness.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Wow some people moan about everything (earlier in this thread).
> For 30 dollars more you get a cpu that does 5ghz. Who cares if it only does xtu for 1 hour? Loads of cpus don't even reach 5 if you poor 2v in it lol.
> The cost vs increase is staggingly low.
> 
> I would buy it here next time. That is just great.


I couldn't agree more.

I struck OUT with my 4770k. It would barely do 4.3 @ 1.3v no matter what I did and the temps were crazy.

My 5820k I just got seemed to be loads better, clocked to 4.5 fairly easily @ 1.3 and ran for about 12 hours and then 'poof' Code 'AF' CPU_LED lit red and it wouldn't post anymore. And that was with two different mobo's and powersupplies.

I had never had trouble like this before; I too was always fairly fortunate.

So for me, $30 is a pittance to be fairly certain you're getting a righteous proc.

Longer testing would be nice, but longer tests, price has to go up. Time is money.


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I bought about 4 4790ks to get to the one ive got.. so I can see this becoming very good
> 
> I like how they have the option for what voltage you want the clock at... lowest if possible.. haswell on 1.375v is a furnace


unlucky I have 4.7GHZ 1.27v [4.4uncore] everything else auto on 2of3 4790ks if batch ID is the same the quality is too generally. First one was from someone who ordered retail edge and it only went to 4.4ghz <1.3v [Forget batch number] other 2 are from memory express batch L420B750 [both <1.28v 4.7ghz 4.4 uncore (I don't like passing 1.3v and the cooler would over heat probably]


----------



## Alatar

Only 5ghz?

Still nowhere close to my baller 4770K


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Only 5ghz?
> 
> Still nowhere close to my baller 4770K


whoah nice, ididnt know you can get voltages that high, do you think i could get more clock with someting like 1.5v then? i swear i read somehwrer there was limit, looks like that isnt the case, wish me luck guys


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Longer testing would be nice, but longer tests, price has to go up. Time is money.


Longer testing.. nobody is asking for longer testing, AFAIK but could be wrong they did 1 hour testing, keep it as-is IMO just change the method (again, no need for Prime or something as dumb).


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice find, never heard of this site before


----------



## geox

is that 5ghz on air ? or water?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> whoah nice, ididnt know you can get voltages that high, do you think i could get more clock with someting like 1.5v then? i swear i read somehwrer there was limit, looks like that isnt the case, wish me luck guys


The one in my sig is with LN2 and the voltages are way too high.

The thing can still do 5.4 bench stable at 1.35v though.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> is that 5ghz on air ? or water?


AIO H100 or something


----------



## pwnzilla61

If I ever decide to go Intel, probably pick one up from here.


----------



## nyk20z3

Not worth it when I get my CPU's from MC for $100 less then anywhere else anyway.

But I am glad to see these services available to the enthusiast!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Me too, if UK shipping is available


Yes, we have shipping options to UK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Just realized these guys are like 10 minutes away from my house.
> 
> If you have any duds, PM me and I'll swing by to pick them up in no time.


You'd be better off swinging over to Micro Center, wouldn't you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do they buy from MC?


No.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Will you also be testing these chips with higher rated memory, such as 2400MHz ones?


The vast majority can do DDR3-2400, but as 100mhz more on the core is better than faster ram in most (if not all) cases, we just stick with the baseline to see what the chip can do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> is that 5ghz on air ? or water?


The devil canyon chips are tested with an H110.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> You'd be better off swinging over to Micro Center, wouldn't you?


I've got a dud from them already


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, we have shipping options to UK.
> You'd be better off swinging over to Micro Center, wouldn't you?
> No.
> The vast majority can do DDR3-2400, but as 100mhz more on the core is better than faster ram in most (if not all) cases, we just stick with the baseline to see what the chip can do.
> The devil canyon chips are tested with an H110.


The one thing i'm most curious about is, is this just a solo operation right now. Or do you have multiple people handling multiple things? It isn't bad either way. I'm just curious


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> The one thing i'm most curious about is, is this just a solo operation right now. Or do you have multiple people handling multiple things? It isn't bad either way. I'm just curious


Currently, I am the sole proprietor.


----------



## shrapmeth

Any plans to add 5930k & 5820k?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrapmeth*
> 
> Any plans to add 5930k & 5820k?


5820Ks should be up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> The one in my sig is with LN2 and the voltages are way too high.
> 
> The thing can still do 5.4 bench stable at 1.35v though.


oh lol, i was gonna say, i was getting a black screen after setting to 1.5v for a few restarts, i reseated my cpu in my z97 board and luckily it turned on


----------



## Asus11

think I will defo buy a broadwell chip off these guys

after I buy 1 from a retailer just for lucks sake..


----------



## $ilent

Hey guys

Ive spoken to Silicon Lottery and made a thread with regards to a UK/Europe branch of selling binned chips.

It would be appreciated if you are interested if you can post in the thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1535037/buyers-survey-would-you-buy-a-binned-cpu/0_100

thanks


----------



## Serandur

Hey Silicon Lottery, do you think you'll still be doing this when Broadwell and Skylake-K parts start rolling out?

Also, curious question about temperatures just because you handle so many chips: How much variance in temperatures at any specific clock/voltage area do you tend to see?


----------



## 66racer

So nice to see a company do this....just wish I thought of it first.


----------



## antimony

Sorry if this has already been addressed. I searched the thread and the website, but couldn't find an answer: do you ship to Canada?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antimony*
> 
> Sorry if this has already been addressed. I searched the thread and the website, but couldn't find an answer: do you ship to Canada?


He said he'd ship pretty much anywhere i believe.


----------



## VSG

Katy.. Close enough to me if that UPS box is indicative of the actual address. I will keep this in mind for next time.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hey Silicon Lottery, do you think you'll still be doing this when Broadwell and Skylake-K parts start rolling out?
> 
> Also, curious question about temperatures just because you handle so many chips: How much variance in temperatures at any specific clock/voltage area do you tend to see?


Yes, we will definitely do Broadwell and Skylake processors once they are released.

On devil's canyon there can be as much as a 10C difference between chips at the same clock and volts, such as 4.8Ghz/1.3V.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antimony*
> 
> Sorry if this has alady been addressed. I searched the thread and the website, but couldn't find an answer: do you ship to Canada?


Yes.


----------



## ozyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, we will definitely do Broadwell and Skylake processors once they are released.
> 
> On devil's canyon there can be as much as a 10C difference between chips at the same clock and volts, such as 4.8Ghz/1.3V.
> Yes.


any plan for gpu ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozyo*
> 
> any plan for gpu ?


It's possible in the future, but probably not any time soon.


----------



## ozyo

I hope it will


----------



## Ized

What does it cost to ship to the UK? And do you know if there would be taxes and such to pay or could you mark said item as a "gift" like the China guys do?

Very interesting


----------



## methebest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> What does it cost to ship to the UK? And do you know if there would be taxes and such to pay or could you mark said item as a "gift" like the China guys do?
> 
> Very interesting


You should be able to find out if you'd have to pay any taxes on the uk customs site.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So nice to see a company do this....just wish I thought of it first.


Do it better and cheaper.







Competition is great for us consumers!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> What does it cost to ship to the UK? And do you know if there would be taxes and such to pay or could you mark said item as a "gift" like the China guys do?
> 
> Very interesting


$24.75 to the UK. And no, unfortunately we can't mark it as a gift.

For your taxes, see here:
https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty

I think you have to pay VAT, which is 20%.


----------



## Silent Scone

I created a thread on sub forum in the UK but it got deleted as it's apparently competitor talk, even though they don't even offer such a service, nor do they plan on.

Laughable


----------



## VSG

lol of course this is a competitor to the binned chips in the 8 Pack systems. What were you expecting?


----------



## thrgk

Think I'll sell my x99 hardware and grab a 4790k


----------



## DNMock

I hope he doesn't go bankrupt keeping that ambient temp at 20* C in Houston over the summer.

If he expands to binning GPU's too, I don't even want to know what the A/C bill would be like keeping it that low haha. Maybe add a $20 dollar premium to everything in the Summer months


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> I hope he doesn't go bankrupt keeping that ambient temp at 20* C in Houston over the summer.
> 
> If he expands to binning GPU's too, I don't even want to know what the A/C bill would be like keeping it that low haha. Maybe add a $20 dollar premium to everything in the Summer months


Will probably test with 24C ambient come summer time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Definitely glad to hear you'll be doing the full meal deal of processors!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Think I'll sell my x99 hardware and grab a 4790k


If you're mainly gaming, you might as well. Pretty happy with mine.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> $24.75 to the UK. And no, unfortunately we can't mark it as a gift.
> 
> For your taxes, see here:
> https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty
> 
> I think you have to pay VAT, which is 20%.


ouch...

25$+21%VAT+ImportTax suddenly made this quite a bit less appealing to me.

Anyway you can get the shipping down in price? I wouldn't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Binned GPUs... now that sounds tasty, especially undervolting for HTPC perposes.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> ouch...
> 
> 25$+21%VAT+ImportTax suddenly made this quite a bit less appealing to me.
> 
> Anyway you can get the shipping down in price? I wouldn't mind waiting a bit longer.


Registered first class mail would cost $20.62, and could take up to a month to get there, compared to the priority mail international at $24.75 which would get there in 3-9 days.

I can't afford to mail these internationally without tracking/delivery confirmation, so my options are limited.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Hey, speaking of undervolting and HTPC purposes, I wonder binned AMD APUs would have any demand, particularly if they're benched more along undervolting, power consumption, temperature, etc, for HTPCs and the like?

On the more traditional CPU performance front, I kind of wonder if there'd be any demand for binned Pentium G3258 CPUs...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> think I will defo buy a broadwell chip off these guys
> 
> after I buy 1 from a retailer just for lucks sake..


umm I thought broadwell was reserved for OEMs and we won't see chips till Skylake?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Binned GPUs... now that sounds tasty, especially undervolting for HTPC perposes.


Doubt it. Their better off selling binned FX 9/8XXX chips but whats the point when that chip family is already on its edge.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Doubt it. Their better off selling binned FX 9/8XXX chips but whats the point when that chip family is already on its edge.










Why would anyone use an FX CPU for an HTPC? Not only that, but FX has nothing to do with GPUs...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone use an FX CPU for an HTPC? Not only that, but FX has nothing to do with GPUs...


Don't know why I quoted your previous post and not post #167

That's because you edited your post.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Registered first class mail would cost $20.62, and could take up to a month to get there, compared to the priority mail international at $24.75 which would get there in 3-9 days.
> 
> I can't afford to mail these internationally without tracking/delivery confirmation, so my options are limited.


Priority mail seems like a no-brainer then, I guess we'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Registered first class mail would cost $20.62, and could take up to a month to get there, compared to the priority mail international at $24.75 which would get there in 3-9 days.
> 
> I can't afford to mail these internationally without tracking/delivery confirmation, so my options are limited.


If I ordered one of the 4790k at 4.9ghz when would it come and how much Total including shipping to New York State 14865?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Hey, speaking of undervolting and HTPC purposes, I wonder binned AMD APUs would have any demand, particularly if they're benched more along undervolting, power consumption, temperature, etc, for HTPCs and the like?
> 
> On the more traditional CPU performance front, I kind of wonder if there'd be any demand for binned Pentium G3258 CPUs...


I can't see people willing to pay a high enough premium for AMD CPUs, along with the Pentium, for me to break even on. If I see lots of interest, I'm willing to give anything a try though.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> If I ordered one of the 4790k at 4.9ghz when would it come and how much Total including shipping to New York State 14865?


Shipping would be $7.50 for priority mail, so it would be in your hands within 3-4 days.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I can't see people willing to pay a high enough premium for AMD CPUs, along with the Pentium, for me to break even on. If I see lots of interest, I'm willing to give anything a try though.


Personally I think it'd be good to at least give it a quick test run (like stock only 2 CPUs and see how long it takes to sell out of them), but of course that idea would only really work out if you were able to come into possession of a highly-binned processor without going through a bunch of duds.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I was going to inquire about the Pentium, but given that they're all of $76 CAD to pick up here in Canada (even cheaper in the US), it's a lot more feasible to pick up a handful of them in comparison to a 4790K where they're $368 CAD each - one could almost buy 5x G3258's for the same amount of cash. Knowing a general baseline of what it could do out of the box would be tempting, but at the same time a $50 surcharge is somewhere around a 50-55% markup, which makes it slightly harder to justify to some.

Would I do it if I had the cash? Probably, since it would give a nice potential edge (especially in comparison to playing the silicone lottery oneself) for things such as the OC e-Sports Div III...


----------



## Gorea

From what I have seen the Pentium's already have a high chance of being good clockers anyways because only 2 cores with no HT reduces heat by a significant amount.

Yes, I know heat is not everything and voltage matters too, but from at least what I have been seeing on online forums and reviews, nearly everyone can get at least 4.5 unless they got super unlucky.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> from at least what I have been seeing on online forums and reviews, nearly everyone can get at least 4.5 unless they got super unlucky.


I'm new to Intel overclocking, so I haven't touched the voltage just yet, but my 3.8GHz on stock volts seems lower than I would have expected...or is the stock voltage on haswell just that low? (I came from an Athlon 64 x2)


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Shipping would be $7.50 for priority mail, so it would be in your hands within 3-4 days.


For the ones you have in stock 4.9ghz 4790k, what temperatures would I see about with a custom loop? I know you cannot give exact figures as ambient and stuff but estimate?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> For the ones you have in stock 4.9ghz 4790k, what temperatures would I see about with a custom loop? I know you cannot give exact figures as ambient and stuff but estimate?


Name the software and I can give you a rough estimate.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I can't see people willing to pay a high enough premium for AMD CPUs, along with the Pentium, for me to break even on. If I see lots of interest, I'm willing to give anything a try though.


some G3258 can do as high as 4.8ghz, some have trouble reaching 4GHz, I think people would be willing to pay a premium for a 4.8GHz one.

4.8GHz g3258 is amazing for PCSX2 and a few other things, if you can still sell one for significantly less than a 4690K, it could attract some people


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Name the software and I can give you a rough estimate.


linx 0.6.4 or realbench each after at least 15mins


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> I'm new to Intel overclocking, so I haven't touched the voltage just yet, but my 3.8GHz on stock volts seems lower than I would have expected...or is the stock voltage on haswell just that low? (I came from an Athlon 64 x2)


Is vcore below 1.2? Then yes it's very low. It's only around the 1.3+ range that it will degrade your chip over time.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> some G3258 can do as high as 4.8ghz, some have trouble reaching 4GHz, I think people would be willing to pay a premium for a 4.8GHz one.
> 
> 4.8GHz g3258 is amazing for PCSX2 and a few other things, if you can still sell one for significantly less than a 4690K, it could attract some people


Yeah but a G3258 can be had all day for around 50~80 bucks. I really can't see a huge margin of profit for testing out one that can do 4.5 ~ 5giggle chip. I mean would it be really worth it if they sold you a G3258 that can do 4.8ish Ghz for 100 bucks?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> linx 0.6.4 or realbench each after at least 15mins


Just tested both. 4790K with 22C ambient, 1.375V, 4.9Ghz, and a Corsair H105:

LinX 0.6.4 ~65C for the CPU, with the hottest cores around 75C.
Realbench ~70C for the CPU, with the hottest cores around 78C.

A good custom loop should be about the same or better. Not to mention if you get it delidded.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Is vcore below 1.2? Then yes it's very low. It's only around the 1.3+ range that it will degrade your chip over time.


Well according to CPU-Z x64 v1.71.1 the core coltage is only at 0.983 V at said 3.8GHz. Again, coming from an Athlon 64 X2, that seemed too low to be accurate, unless haswell's voltage really _does_ run that low.

(I've run Prime95 with priority 10 for 3-4 hours without error, so it's at least generally stable, though maybe not super-uber rock-solid indestructable stable)


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> I used Normal priority (I'll re-run with High here in a minute) and 16 threads. I currently have Hyperthreading disabled, so only 8 threads are available.
> 
> Edit: Okay, so High priority makes a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . CPU usage is now 100% with a dip to ~98% only once or twice per minute. And it now matches RealBench in temperature and power consumption.


You need to tell the test to run with 16 threads (HT disabled) or 32 threads (HT enabled) on an 8 core CPU (so 2 threads per core or 4 threads per hyperthreaded core) - guess you got that right now








Quote:


> Yes, we have shipping options to UK.


Cool! I posted here, anyway - http://www.overclock.net/t/1535037/buyers-survey-would-you-buy-a-binned-cpu/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR*
> 
> some G3258 can do as high as 4.8ghz, some have trouble reaching 4GHz, I think people would be willing to pay a premium for a 4.8GHz one.
> 
> 4.8GHz g3258 is amazing for PCSX2 and a few other things, if you can still sell one for significantly less than a 4690K, it could attract some people


In all honesty, just get yourself 4 G3258's, bin them, and Ebay the 3 least performing ones. With a chip this cheap it makes more sense doing it yourself.


----------



## Gorea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Well according to CPU-Z x64 v1.71.1 the core coltage is only at 0.983 V at said 3.8GHz. Again, coming from an Athlon 64 X2, that seemed too low to be accurate, unless haswell's voltage really _does_ run that low.
> 
> (I've run Prime95 with priority 10 for 3-4 hours without error, so it's at least generally stable, though maybe not super-uber rock-solid indestructable stable)


Yes, that is *very* low.







People go as high as 1.25 to 1.35 for higher OCs.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorea*
> 
> Yes, that is *very* low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People go as high as 1.25 to 1.35 for higher OCs.


But that's just it - that's so low that it sounds like an inaccurate measurement by CPU-Z. I mean, my Athlon 64 x2 G2 Brisbane needed 1.1v for its stock 2.5GHz clockrate, and that was actually somewhat above par.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> But that's just it - that's so low that it sounds like an inaccurate measurement. I mean, my Athlon 64 x2 G2 Brisbane needed 1.1v for its stock 2.5GHz clockrate, and that was actually somewhat above par.


It's not inaccurate at all. Smaller manufacturing processes need lower voltages. My 4770k does around 3.8ghz on 1v under the hardest synthetic tests and it's not exceptional ([email protected] 24/7 under normal testing like x264 with a bit of wiggle room added). I believe i tested [email protected] as well and that worked fine, but just going from memory there. Those voltages are quite normal on Intel's 22nm finfet process, and probably even drop considerably on 14nm finfet.
Quote:


> some have trouble reaching 4GHz


I've never heard of a g3258 that can't do [email protected], and that's already deep into "terrible"


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It's not inaccurate at all. Smaller manufacturing processes need lower voltages.


Ohhhhhh. I know that lower vcore = lower power consumption and that a die shrink of a specific architecture can result in both lower power consumption and less voltage needed (like K8's Manchester vs Brisbane), but I didn't know that a smaller node means lower voltage _regardless_ of architecture - that's why I kept asking if Haswell if actually able to run on such low voltage.

Ok, I'm done derailing this thread.







Carry on.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahhaha. You know, I literally have never sent a part back because it oc'd poorly.... probably part of the 1% on that one though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Repped too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I very much like this service's concept.


Wait, people send back parts if they don't oc well enough? I didn't know you could do that .-. teach me pls


----------



## Fuell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Wait, people send back parts if they don't oc well enough? I didn't know you could do that .-. teach me pls


I hate that people do this so often. Not like it's free for them to handle returns cover shipping (in some cases) and issue new parts. They gotta recoup those costs somewhere...


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> I hate that people do this so often. Not like it's free for them to handle returns cover shipping (in some cases) and issue new parts. They gotta recoup those costs somewhere...


deduct it as a business expense under your abn in your business return


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> $24.75 to the UK. And no, unfortunately we can't mark it as a gift.
> 
> For your taxes, see here:
> https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty
> 
> I think you have to pay VAT, which is 20%.


Shipping is *very* reasonable, sadly looks like it would be 22% in various taxes on top.

Thanks for the information


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> deduct it as a business expense under your abn in your business return


... what? You do realize we're talking about it being an expense to the retailer, right?

Bottom line: don't do it. It drives up costs for everyone else.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How about someone do an LCDlottery.com. There are a lot of monitors that I'm happy with on paper, but I can't be arsed with the 5+ returns it takes to get a defect-free sample these days.


This. Even the more expensive displays out there always have me pulling my hair out with stuck/dead pixels, screen-coating deformities, and sometimes build quality issues. So nerve-wracking for me to buy anything with a screen these days.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol of course this is a competitor to the binned chips in the 8 Pack systems. What were you expecting?


That they wouldn't expect people to pay 10k for a binned chip just because it's in a system? Bit of a stretch









But then so is 10k.

Burrrrn.

Retailer of the year..pfft. (in Nazi Germany perhaps). Maybe I wouldn't find it so pathetic if it wasn't for the fact I've spent almost 100k with them over the last few years


----------



## rt123

I thought SiliconLottery had 5.1Ghz chips..

They entire product seems to be gone from the site.?


----------



## catbuster

Yay they ship to my country







rly nice service


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought SiliconLottery had 5.1Ghz chips..
> 
> They entire product seems to be gone from the site.?


You guys bought everything...


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That they wouldn't expect people to pay 10k for a binned chip just because it's in a system? Bit of a stretch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then so is 10k.
> 
> Burrrrn.
> 
> Retailer of the year..pfft. (in Nazi Germany perhaps). Maybe I wouldn't find it so pathetic if it wasn't for the fact I've spent almost 100k with them over the last few years


Can I have some money


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> You guys bought everything...


Good to know.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> You guys bought everything...


Just wondering, how do you guys make money from this?

Buy processors in bulk directly from intel ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> Buy processors in bulk directly from intel ?


From a distributor.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Retailer of the year..pfft. (in Nazi Germany perhaps).


Noooooooo... /endthread LOL


----------



## thebski

Great idea for silicon lottery guy. I have no doubt this will be a successful venture. I have thought about services like this in the past but just never had the cash or time to get it off the ground. I will buy my next CPU from here for sure. No more being disappointed when you buy a CPU and it doesn't hit a clock most won't hit anyways.

GPUs would definitely be tougher just given the sheer number of SKUs out there. A lot easier when there are really only four or five processor models that will be the hot sellers.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> What are some ideas?


*Asus real bench* is the best for stability testing nowadays. It as close as it could be to the real world load/stress









If a cpu can pass 10 x H264 real bench then its pretty much stable. 10x H264 takes just up to 15 mins but works better than "x264 program" or anything else(IBT,aida,XTU,prime etc).

So I recommend to run run asus real bench, tick just H264, make it go in a loop 10 times(~15mins) then u can run OCCT, OCCT:CPU, large data set for 15 mins. U will be done in 30 mins instead of 1 hour. U can always try to do a full run of Real bench to see if it passes other tasks as multiple website windows, pictures etc.
Bear in mind that Asus real bench "stress test" is less stressful than "H264 bench".

If u ask me why OCCT:CPU I will say cause it shows instability much more faster than prime,ibt etc, and sometimes even faster than Real Bench(this varies by cpu).
If u ask me why 2 programs(OCCT and Real Bench) I will say because cpus are different and some work better(show instability) with one program, some with another so it's always a good idea to use 2 programs.

Good luck with ur business. I like it! I hope u will continue with ur service so Maybe I can get 5.2k or something(I own 5G_1.325v XTU processor in "your terms"







)


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> *Asus real bench* is the best for stability testing nowadays. It as close as it could be to the real world load/stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a cpu can pass 10 x H264 real bench then its pretty much stable. 10x H264 takes just up to 15 mins but works better than "x264 program" or anything else(IBT,aida,XTU,prime etc).
> 
> So I recommend to run run asus real bench, tick just H264, make it go in a loop 10 times(~15mins) then u can run OCCT, OCCT:CPU, large data set for 15 mins. U will be done in 30 mins instead of 1 hour. U can always try to do a full run of Real bench to see if it passes other tasks as multiple website windows, pictures etc.
> Bear in mind that Asus real bench "stress test" is less stressful than "H264 bench".
> 
> If u ask me why OCCT:CPU I will say cause it shows instability much more faster than prime,ibt etc, and sometimes even faster than Real Bench(this varies by cpu).
> If u ask me why 2 programs(OCCT and Real Bench) I will say because cpus are different and some work better(show instability) with one program, some with another so it's always a good idea to use 2 programs.
> 
> Good luck with ur business. I like it! I hope u will continue with ur service so Maybe I can get 5.2k or something(I own 5G_1.325v XTU processor in "your terms"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I finished testing the remainder of my stock last night, and they all passed an hour of realbench, so everything has been changed to reflect that. Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I finished testing the remainder of my stock last night, and they all passed an hour of realbench, so everything has been changed to reflect that. Thanks for the recommendations guys.


Just wanted to second his ROG Realbench recommendation. I never knew how to properly stress test, and it always seemed no matter what I put my CPU through I could never ensure stability and would at some point run into a problem. I went over to the ROG forum to get some ideas from over there. They directed me to ROG Realbench and had me do 3x runs through the whole test. If I remember right there were 3 sections to each run and it took 15 minutes or so to do the three runs. I've never had an OC (both CPU and mem) fail in the real world if it passed Realbench. Seems to be a really good real world test without gutting your CPU for a long period of time.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Name the software and I can give you a rough estimate.


linx 0.6.4 or realbench each after at least 15mins
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Just wanted to second his ROG Realbench recommendation. I never knew how to properly stress test, and it always seemed no matter what I put my CPU through I could never ensure stability and would at some point run into a problem. I went over to the ROG forum to get some ideas from over there. They directed me to ROG Realbench and had me do 3x runs through the whole test. If I remember right there were 3 sections to each run and it took 15 minutes or so to do the three runs. I've never had an OC (both CPU and mem) fail in the real world if it passed Realbench. Seems to be a really good real world test without gutting your CPU for a long period of time.


So a 15min run of ROG realbench is best to use for 5960x as well? I passed 1hour of realbench and 2 hours of linx andI just crashed while browsing the web with a WHEA Uncorrectable error.

BTW love the idea, next cpu I buy will be from you!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> linx 0.6.4 or realbench each after at least 15mins


http://www.overclock.net/t/1534875/guru3d-siliconlottery-com-5ghz-4790k-reviewed/180#post_23389124
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So a 15min run of ROG realbench is best to use for 5960x as well? I passed 1hour of realbench and 2 hours of linx andI just crashed while browsing the web with a WHEA Uncorrectable error.
> 
> BTW love the idea, next cpu I buy will be from you!


X99 is tough to get stable. If you passed realbench, then it's likely a memory or cache instability that caused a crash during web browsing, not the core clock.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If a cpu can pass 10 x H264 real bench then its pretty much stable. 10x H264 takes just up to 15 mins but works better than "x264 program" or anything else(IBT,aida,XTU,prime etc).


Last i checked, Realbench just used x264 for h264 encoding and the encoder/parameters was out of date and less controlable than our manual test. Has that changed?

Either way, it will NOT draw anywhere near as much power as linpack (used for ibt, though that's years out of date in the IBT program) or require as much Vcore as prime v28.5 fft 1344.

I'm talking from experience and scientific testing, not from guessing or using out of date software; the only thing that i'm not up to date with is Realbench, since the most stressful part of that test was the x264 encoder, but on launch and for quite a while after IIRC they were using an old encoder and different parameters that were less stressful than what we could do manually in the Haswell thread. Because of that i didn't use it much, and i didn't keep up to date with how they fixed/changed it since then.


----------



## Deadboy90

Why didnt they use Firestrike Physics test at least?


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534875/guru3d-siliconlottery-com-5ghz-4790k-reviewed/180#post_23389124
> X99 is tough to get stable. If you passed realbench, then it's likely a memory or cache instability that caused a crash during web browsing, not the core clock.


No AMD chips on your site


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Why didnt they use Firestrike Physics test at least?


Should be a constant across chips basically, right? For 49 you can expect x for 50 you can expect y.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> No AMD chips on your site


They stated if enough folks request them they will start binning them but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

This might be a stupid question, but what are the chances of buying a poorly clocking chip for cheaper than retail? Sort of an "anti-bin" I guess. I'm building an M350/PicoPSU setup that's going to hit a power/cooling wall before a clockspeed one. Worth a shot, because for every 4.8+ GHz chip SL tests, there's got to be a dozen ones that suck.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but what are the chances of buying a poorly clocking chip for cheaper than retail? Sort of an "anti-bin" I guess. I'm building an M350/PicoPSU setup that's going to hit a power/cooling wall before a clockspeed one. Worth a shot, because for every 4.8+ GHz chip SL tests, there's got to be a dozen ones that suck.


~$300 would be the range for an "anti-bin" 4790K.


----------



## DNMock

Are there really that many 4790K CPUs that can't run stable at 4.8? Honestly I was under the impression that a chip that couldn't clock in around there was the odd ball. Hell I thought my 4790K that I can only get stable at 5.0 with more than 1.4v was a bit of a dud tbh, Although if I really tweaked the hell out of it and dropped my ram speeds down it may be possible, but I'm too lazy for that.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Are there really that many 4790K CPUs that can't run stable at 4.8? Honestly I was under the impression that a chip that couldn't clock in around there was the odd ball. Hell I thought my 4790K that I can only get stable at 5.0 with more than 1.4v was a bit of a dud tbh, Although if I really tweaked the hell out of it and dropped my ram speeds down it may be possible, but I'm too lazy for that.


asus did some testing at launch, less than 20% do 4.8 afaik.


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> asus did some testing at launch, less than 20% do 4.8 afaik.


I believe that was with 4770k's. The 4790k seems to be doing a bit better but 4.8 is still above average. It would beat the heck out of my dud 4770k. [email protected] is the best I can do gaming/ handbrake encoding. 4.6 takes 1.5v with hyperthreading turned off.


----------



## NuclearPeace

Sounds like an awesome site.

I like some good silicon, but i'm interested on the other side of the spectrum: undervolting.

For me, I just like to see my things running as cool and quiet as possible. I'm already satisfied with the stock performance of modern processors because they are good for pretty much 99% of what I can make them do.

I'm about to pick up an i3 4330 and I hope I can get it below 1v when i'm done. The lack of Turbo Boost probably will make this easier.

By the way, are you guys going to sell CPUs binned for lower leakage? Also, if it isn't a trade secret, what do you guys use to test for stability?


----------



## r0l4n

Too bad you don't ship to Norway...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Too bad you don't ship to Norway...


Just send them a pm, they also ship to some country's that aren't listed.


----------



## AKA1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I believe that was with 4770k's. The 4790k seems to be doing a bit better but 4.8 is still above average. It would beat the heck out of my dud 4770k. [email protected] is the best I can do gaming/ handbrake encoding. 4.6 takes 1.5v with hyperthreading turned off.


Do you run it 24/7 at 1.41v?


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKA1*
> 
> Do you run it 24/7 at 1.41v?


I would guess 6-8 hours a day on average for the last 15 months. I was running higher voltage for the first 6 months until I realized it doesn't need more than that daily. I bought it from microcenter for 199 and the board for 89 when they had a special so it won't bother me much if it dies. I still have my 3570k that does 4.6 as a backup.


----------



## thrgk

anyone here can read a minidump file that pinpoint specific pci slot causing issue?

NewCompressedzippedFolder.zip 23k .zip file


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> ... what? You do realize we're talking about it being an expense to the retailer, right?
> 
> Bottom line: don't do it. It drives up costs for everyone else.


Yeah, and what I was saying was the "retailer" would do this to save their money / keep profits.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Too bad you don't ship to Norway...


Just buy from Complett, they bin chips


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its an interesting concept, but im skeptical that an hour of XTU is stable.


XTU is simply a front-end for an outdated version of the LINPACK binaries that are a part of Intel's MKL.

Basically, it's an old, less stressful, IBT/LinX. Still, it should be enough to demonstrate the part is not uselessly flaky, and unless they are advertising near perfect/stock levels of stability, it's not misleading. I certainly have higher standards and would do considerably more difficult to pass tests, but many people who would just be gaming on these will probably be satisfied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Yeah because running prime 95 24/7 while streaming YouTube is something someone does everyday.


Stress testing isn't something you do every day, which is the point. You want to quickly find problems that could take days, months, or years of normal use to crop up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> What are some ideas?


LinX frontend with the newest Intel Math Kernel Libraries, and the most recent stable build of Prime95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> IBT is stupid and useless


Only if it regularly passes when in should fail, and with the right settings, with the newest LINPACK binaries, it's quite demanding enough to reveal many problems some other tests might miss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The current chips are put through ~5 loops of the x264 v2 stress test. Would an idea be to move towards using x264 for an hour instead of XTU?


x264 (newer builds) are very demanding for a common real world test, and I'd definitely like to see you continue to use it, _in addition_ to more stressful versions of LINPACK (XTU, IBT, and LinX all run the same binaries, just different, often very outdated, versions) and Prime95.

If you want the newest Intel MKL LINPACK binaries (which can be used to replace the ones in any of the above programs), you can get them here: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-math-kernel-library-linpack-download

LinX is my prefered front-end, because it gives the most control without needing to resort to the command line.

In the end, as long as you have some sort of reasonable and consistent stress testing procedure that you document and can guarantee, that should be enough. You are sorting parts by their OC capabilities, and if someone knows your part will do _x_ GHz for _n_ hours in _y_ test, they can figure out if they need more certainty, and can settle on final OC settings from there. They are still getting a part that is better than a lower binned one.

I may well buy one of your parts, even if your methodology doesn't quite meet my standards, because it would still narrow down the search for a high clocking part enormously.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Prime95 with AVX and Linpack (IBT or LinX) are too extreme in my opinion.


Personally, I will not use a CPU in my primary system if I am not reasonably confident that it will execute any code that could conceivably be executed on it, 24/7, for the entire time I expect to own the part. If an OC is demonstrably less stable than a well configured stock system, it's not stable enough for many of my uses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrLinky*
> 
> Probably realbench. x264 V2 is a plain encoder, meaning CPU usage averages like 95% over the duration of the test. I am unclear on exactly what RealBench does when running the Stress Test option, but CPU usage is always 100%. It runs Handbrake, OpenCL rendering on the CPU (optional) and possibly something else.


They probably jack up the number of threads for the x264 part. Peak load is usually with a number of threads equal to around 1.5x the number of logical cores available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The funny this is 4.6GHz vs 5GHz is really nothing difference and you will never notice.


It's over an 8% difference, and in a protracted, CPU limited scenario, you could shave ~8% off the time it takes.

8% off one of my longer encodes is several hours. I will notice this.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Are there really that many 4790K CPUs that can't run stable at 4.8? Honestly I was under the impression that a chip that couldn't clock in around there was the odd ball. Hell I thought my 4790K that I can only get stable at 5.0 with more than 1.4v was a bit of a dud tbh, Although if I really tweaked the hell out of it and dropped my ram speeds down it may be possible, but I'm too lazy for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I believe that was with 4770k's. The 4790k seems to be doing a bit better but 4.8 is still above average. It would beat the heck out of my dud 4770k. [email protected] is the best I can do gaming/ handbrake encoding. 4.6 takes 1.5v with hyperthreading turned off.


Asus testing was on pre-DC chips and only using like 1.25v IIRC.

Average for Haswell v1 was [email protected], while Devil's Canyon more often hits 4.6 or 4.7 on that. Chips doing 5.0 by ~1.35v at load (1.33v manual in bios) are rare.
Quote:


> LinX frontend with the newest Intel Math Kernel Libraries, and the most recent stable build of Prime95.


Unfortunately that's completely inviable for actual testing at high overclocks. An overclock that would run at ~55-60c under x264 will break 100c and throttle using up to date versions of Linpack. Even if you could cool a 4790k drawing 250w, it'd probably blow up most of the z97 boards because manufacturers cheaped out and used 4 phase vrm's for many of them, unless you got something like a z97x-gaming 5 from gigabyte, or the maximus hero from asus

Newest versions of prime - LARGE FFT - could be used, they are very very harsh on vcore (the hardest test to pass!) but still some 30c cooler than Linpack IIRC. They actually require more vcore, even though they are that much cooler, going from previous testing. That's the "ultimate" test to pass, AFAIK, but i still prefer x264~ 100% up to date, 10-20 loops, add 0.02v afterwards for real world solid usage.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just buy from Complett, they bin chips


It's the first time I hear this, mind if I ask how you know? any sources?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DNMock*
> 
> Are there really that many 4790K CPUs that can't run stable at 4.8? Honestly I was under the impression that a chip that couldn't clock in around there was the odd ball. Hell I thought my 4790K that I can only get stable at 5.0 with more than 1.4v was a bit of a dud tbh, Although if I really tweaked the hell out of it and dropped my ram speeds down it may be possible, but I'm too lazy for that.


Here are some ballpark figures for a stable 4790K at *1.3V*

99% 4.5
95% 4.6
75% 4.7
25% 4.8
10% 4.9
2% 5.0


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Here are some ballpark figures for a stable 4790K at *1.3V*
> 
> 99% 4.5
> 95% 4.6
> 75% 4.7
> 25% 4.8
> 10% 4.9
> 2% 5.0


Sweet thanks, how many chips have you tested? ballpark figure, 50 or 5000? etc

Are you also quoting the bios voltage? When you use Manual voltage, if you set 1.3v, then the actual vcore used under load will be 1.32v. That's a behavior of the integrated voltage regulator, and it doesn't show up unless you view the right sensors on the right boards, though it's always there.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sweet thanks, how many chips have you tested? ballpark figure, 50 or 5000? etc
> 
> Are you also quoting the bios voltage? When you use Manual voltage, if you set 1.3v, then the actual vcore used under load will be 1.32v. That's a behavior of the integrated voltage regulator, and it doesn't show up unless you view the right sensors on the right boards, though it's always there.


~50, and yes, the voltage set in the bios.


----------



## MadRabbit

There are already couple of guys out for AMD so sign me up as well for one if you ever do them


----------



## djsi38t

Golden chips have been available for years on ebay.Used ones for less than retail price.This certainly is nothing new.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsi38t*
> 
> Golden chips have been available for years on ebay.Used ones for less than retail price.This certainly is nothing new.


I've read the whole topic and nowhere did I see him say this is new...

And when coming to eBay, no thanks.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Just buy from Complett, they bin chips


Komplett.no? No they do not. If they do, they do not sell them as binned. Maybe the employee take them home for bench...


----------



## Hl86

I would definitely buy one, but what could i use it for, 4x bf4 64man at once?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Question- what would you guys think of only having one frequency listed per processor, and having a large range of voltages to choose from? This would make things a lot easier to price, along with not taking all the fun out of the overclocking process for you guys.

For example, just having the 4790K @ 4.8Ghz, with voltage options ranging from 1.05V to 1.35V. Or do you like how it is now, with separate frequency options?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Why no sale for welfare denmark?


If anyone wants something shipped outside of countries we have listed, contract me.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Question- what would you guys think of only having one frequency listed per processor, and having a large range of voltages to choose from? This would make things a lot easier to price, along with not taking all the fun out of the overclocking process for you guys.
> 
> For example, just having the 4790K @ 4.8Ghz, with voltage options ranging from 1.05V to 1.35V. Or do you like how it is now, with separate frequency options?


i prefer it the way it is. i dont use my rig as a daily rig but for benching. id happily pay more for a lower voltage chip to try get more vcore headroom. while obviously you cant guarantee scaling, i still want the lowest vcore possible for any given clock.


----------



## Cyro999

More info would be nice, always

The way it is now seems nice. You can see if a chip is available that meets X volts at that speed etc.


----------



## Cyro999

Just saw i5, was that on the site before, or only on the lga1150 link? Good that it's there


----------



## matty50racer

Have you ever run into any haswell chips that do well at lower voltages/frequencies but refuse to scale after a certain point? For example if you have 2 chips that will run at 4.8ghz 1.3V do some work at 4.9/5.0 with higher voltage and others stop there. My 3570k behaves that way and I'm not sure if it is the chip or the board. It is perfectly stable at 4.6 1.32v but refuses to go higher no matter how much voltage is put to it. This is with a custom water loop and delid . My 4770k just keeps clocking higher with crazy voltages even though it is a bad chip.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Pricing ranges being more visible would be nice, so you don't have to click on a product to see that most voltages for that clockspeed are sold out. This guy needs to bin some more chips!


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Pricing ranges being more visible would be nice, so you don't have to click on a product to see that most voltages for that clockspeed are sold out. This guy needs to bin some more chips!


Yea maybe we should stop bugging him so that he can get back to work.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Bottom line: don't do it. It drives up costs for everyone else.


It's going to happen, bank on it. People are selfish and feel like they are entitled to a great chip.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Just saw i5, was that on the site before, or only on the lga1150 link? Good that it's there


I've seen 4690's on that site before, at 4.8 GHz I believe. Price was not bad.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Have you ever run into any haswell chips that do well at lower voltages/frequencies but refuse to scale after a certain point? For example if you have 2 chips that will run at 4.8ghz 1.3V do some work at 4.9/5.0 with higher voltage and others stop there. My 3570k behaves that way and I'm not sure if it is the chip or the board. It is perfectly stable at 4.6 1.32v but refuses to go higher no matter how much voltage is put to it. This is with a custom water loop and delid . My 4770k just keeps clocking higher with crazy voltages even though it is a bad chip.


That's pretty common behavior actually. The chip hits a wall and then pretty much refuses to go any farther.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's pretty common behavior actually. The chip hits a wall and then pretty much refuses to go any farther.


I'm starting to accept that on my chip as well. I thought if I lowered the memory speed by 400 MHz I could manage another 100 MHz or so on the CPU. Sadly it's like the user you posted and you have said, hit a wall and can't go past 4.8.

Maybe in the future I will consider buying a chip from here


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Yeah, and what I was saying was the "retailer" would do this to save their money / keep profits.


Writing it off as a business expense just lowers their income tax. Which means that they only get back ~10-20% of the loss, depending on their tax rate. They are still losing money. Which would force them to increase prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's going to happen, bank on it. People are selfish and feel like they are entitled to a great chip.


Well, it's a start to get one less person to do it, lol.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

You know, there's question I haven't seen asked yet.

How does he make profit? Doesn't he have to buy more CPUs than he can sell? Or does he sell the low-binned ones elsewhere like on Ebay as a normal processor?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> You know, there's question I haven't seen asked yet.
> 
> How does he make profit? Doesn't he have to buy more CPUs than he can sell? Or does he sell the low-binned ones elsewhere like on Ebay as a normal processor?


He buys from a distributor, so less than retail. All the golden ones are sold for above retail. Not hard to figure that part out. As far as offloading the bad ones, not sure but I did ask about buying some


----------



## methebest

He did mention he has someone he sells them to.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> less than retail.


Oh, that would explain it. I didn't realize that!

Still wondering about the low-binned CPUs though... I mean, some people could be interested in a cheaper one for minimal or non-overclocking perposes.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Oh, that would explain it. I didn't realize that!
> 
> Still wondering about the low-binned CPUs though... I mean, some people could be interested in a cheaper one for minimal or non-overclocking perposes.


I asked and was quoted around $300 for a 4790k. About $35 less than retail, not terrible considering they likely still do 4.2+


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I asked and was quoted around $300 for a 4790k. About $35 less than retail, not terrible considering they likely still do 4.2+


If it's a 4790K, it does at least 4.4


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> He buys from a distributor, so less than retail. All the golden ones are sold for above retail. Not hard to figure that part out. As far as offloading the bad ones, not sure but I did ask about buying some


He probably also makes a little money selling the duds as well, if he's getting good pricing. I think that's why he re-directed one guy to Microcenter when asked about the duds. Keep in mind that he probably also runs into a handful of exceptional chips (5.2+ GHz) that get sold for a much higher price in eBay auctions, being advertised as golden CPU's.


----------



## hipno650

this type of service is a fantastic idea. I have lost big time in the recent rounds of the lottery and I would love to pay a few extra bucks to get some pretty much for sure numbers. I will be purchasing my CPU from you guys next time I need an upgrade for sure! over the years i have found that when stability testing the saying "if its not prime it's not stable" is pretty much bang on. running prime on OCed haswell though is just stupid... I can understand why they don't do it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i prefer it the way it is. i dont use my rig as a daily rig but for benching. id happily pay more for a lower voltage chip to try get more vcore headroom. while obviously you cant guarantee scaling, i still want the lowest vcore possible for any given clock.


Same. I'll be doing up a dedicated benching rig soon, and the lower voltage part is definitely a godsend (especially in XTU, where lower amounts of voltage used can garner more points - or so I've read)


----------



## Lord Venom

What's the current turnaround for new stock arrival?


----------



## boogerlad

How much is shipping to Canada? I would imagine if you were to ship just the CPU, a well padded envelope would be sufficient.; especially if the IHS was removed. I tried this method: 



 and it's actually the easiest by far.

Also, since you're binning these CPUs, why not spend some time and determine which CPU stress test produces the most heat? I think heat implies stress. Last time I tested between prime95 v28.5, y-cruncher 0.6.6, coredamage, and Intel Linpack, prime95 generated the most heat.

Lastly, with the Haswell-e CPUs, is heat the limiting factor here?


----------



## pauly94

We need one in Europe, and for GPU's.


----------



## PontiacGTX

4.8GHz @325usd?
http://siliconlottery.com/collections/frontpage/products/4790k48g?variant=1019280243

Not bad


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> Have you ever run into any haswell chips that do well at lower voltages/frequencies but refuse to scale after a certain point? For example if you have 2 chips that will run at 4.8ghz 1.3V do some work at 4.9/5.0 with higher voltage and others stop there. My 3570k behaves that way and I'm not sure if it is the chip or the board. It is perfectly stable at 4.6 1.32v but refuses to go higher no matter how much voltage is put to it. This is with a custom water loop and delid . My 4770k just keeps clocking higher with crazy voltages even though it is a bad chip.


Yes, this is very common.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> What's the current turnaround for new stock arrival?


Was every two weeks, but working on getting that changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boogerlad*
> 
> How much is shipping to Canada? I would imagine if you were to ship just the CPU, a well padded envelope would be sufficient.; especially if the IHS was removed. I tried this method:
> 
> 
> 
> and it's actually the easiest by far.
> 
> Also, since you're binning these CPUs, why not spend some time and determine which CPU stress test produces the most heat? I think heat implies stress. Last time I tested between prime95 v28.5, y-cruncher 0.6.6, coredamage, and Intel Linpack, prime95 generated the most heat.
> 
> Lastly, with the Haswell-e CPUs, is heat the limiting factor here?


Shipping to Canada is $20.55 and we will offer a delidding service in the future.

If you need to run heavy avx2 stress tests such as P95 28.5 or LinX 0.6.5, we recommend running the CPU at stock. The heat produced and current required for these tests are extreme when overclocked on Haswell and Haswell-E especially, and likely will cause degradation if frequently used.

On Haswell-E, heat or voltage can both be a limiting factor.


----------



## Silent Scone

Any sub 1.4v 5Ghz 5960x, then I'd be interested







Building a test bench specifically for racking out some scores for HWBot


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Any sub 1.4v 5Ghz 5960x, then I'd be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a test bench specifically for racking out some scores for HWBot


Full pot with Ln2 is doable


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Full pot with Ln2 is doable


Yeah but then the call for a low voltage one isn't so great, I can do 5ghz on mine with LN2 and possibly as it is now if I didn't mind putting 1.5v through it









I'd rather not pull this one from my main rig though, it's a keeper


----------



## newls1

I bought the last 5820k 4.4Ghz @ 1.275 cpu they had







Hoping all is well with it playing nice with a Asus X99-A... TY Silcon Lottery!!


----------



## CrazyElf

I wonder if someone will do this for GPUs as well. Binned custom PCB top of the line GPUs like Lightnings or Classifieds, anyone?

As others have noted, for the 115x CPUs, if this could be combined with a delidding service, that'd be great. All you'd be paying for is labor, since if you delid large volumes of CPUs, you won't be killing any from delidding mishaps.

Good luck Silicon Lottery - although I suspect the audience for this type of thing will be quite large indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> 
> IMHO testing the processors using x264 for about 6 hours or so is better, than running XTU for an hour. X264 is the stress test closest to "real world usage" since it just basically encodes a video on a loop. If I'm not mistaken, XTU does not even use AVX instructions? So if the buyer decides to use something with AVX and your processor crashes/BSODs, they will definitely get back to you. Yep, I _mainly_ use XTU and x264 for stressing Haswell processors. I don't use p95.
> 
> Or just let your kids play AAA games for as long as they want for testing! j/k


To be honest, if all you are doing is gaming, then that may very well be good enough. It just needs to be "gaming stable", especially if you are not doing anything like encoding, rendering, etc. Same idea with GPUs, if you are just gaming and not doing anything GPGPU intensive, you just need it to not crash or show "snow" (or other artifacts) when you game. That and of course, not overheat.


----------



## deafboy

You want to bin binned GPUs?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> I wonder if someone will do this for GPUs as well. Binned custom PCB top of the line GPUs like Lightnings or Classifieds, anyone?


I'll run the numbers and see if I can come up with anything. It doesn't seem viable off the top of my head, and I don't think the demand is as strong for binned GPUs. It would probably have to be a Kickstarter sort of project.


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

I wouldn't suppose there'd be any interest to know how high a CPU could clock without touching the voltage? Or do different mobos supply different stock voltage amounts?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'll run the numbers and see if I can come up with anything. It doesn't seem viable off the top of my head, and I don't think the demand is as strong for binned GPUs. It would probably have to be a Kickstarter sort of project.


Think about how many you'll have to go through and seeing how something like EVGA's Classified 980 already cost 699 also. Doubt you'll see many more willing to pay above retail for a "golden" GPU.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nintendo Maniac 64*
> 
> Or do different mobos supply different stock voltage amounts?


At least in the old days, the CPU would actually tell the mobo what to provide. It was called a "VID". Not sure if they still bin that way. It was believed that a lower VID CPU would clock higher.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> At least in the old days, the CPU would actually tell the mobo what to provide. It was called a "VID". Not sure if they still bin that way. It was believed that a lower VID CPU would clock higher.


All of that binning is mostly done in-house now and sold as different SKUs, ie: i3/i5/i7 with different clock rates and locked cores. Its much easier to bin (for intel lets say) by testing all chips that hit x ghz stable at or under y voltage, then continue from there. Intel then just uses that voltage as the shipping/out-of-the-box VID.

You still see GPUs ship with different VIDs and it is true that the lower the initial VID at stock clock speeds, the higher probability of clocking higher, but it is a small advantage. I have seen high VIDs clock much better then low ad well. Its really down to how well the chip itself handles the voltage. Which is why asic %(leakage) were/are used as prr-bin testing as well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> To be honest, if all you are doing is gaming, then that may very well be good enough. It just needs to be "gaming stable", especially if you are not doing anything like encoding, rendering, etc.


x264 IS encoding.
Quote:


> I wouldn't suppose there'd be any interest to know how high a CPU could clock without touching the voltage? Or do different mobos supply different stock voltage amounts?


Stock voltage for the Haswell quad core die, on unlocked sku's, varies from about 0.88 to 1.3 (or even higher) depending on luck and if turbo is used (and then if the motherboard overrides the turbo mode to enhanced turbo or not).

It's hard to define a value as "stock" so @silicon lottery just writes for 1.275v, 1.3v etc.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any idea when more chips will be coming in?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any idea when more chips will be coming in?


More were listed this morning.


----------



## Puck

I will definitely be using this service for my next build, not willing to risk another crappy chip with how much money I have in my cooling setup.

I got a mediocre 3770k that will only do 4.7ghz at any voltage with active cooling. Currently run it at 4.6ghz for 24/7 use and it needs 1.4v to do it







. This was with two TEC chillers in line with a TEC waterblock keeping temps in the 30s while gaming and high 40s benching even with all that voltage.

If I could get a chip that does 5ghz with only 1.375v it would be awesome - and probably still run cooler then my 4.7ghz w/1.45v lol.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Considering you can get a guaranteed 4.7+ chip for around MSRP, it's honestly a no-brainer. Looking forward to the delidding services as well.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Considering you can get a guaranteed 4.7+ chip for around MSRP, it's honestly a no-brainer. Looking forward to the delidding services as well.


If you thought it was a no-brainier before, how about now?


----------



## newls1

OK y'all, here is my update. I installed and setup my 5820k that I got from Silicon Lottery and here is my feedback. I bought a 4.4GHz version with a Vcore of 1.275 @ 1.87VCCIN. I applied those settings in my ASUS X99-A bios (after i updated to the latest BIOS version) and im on a fresh install of 8.1Pro x64 with no issues as of yet. I'm pretty stoked. 6c/12t CPU at these speeds is very nice. Thank you Silicon Lotto, your services are amazing. I just wish my X-Fire setup of R290's was as easy to setup as this cpu







Damn black screen issues..... UUUURG!!!!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If you thought it was a no-brainier before, how about now?












How is that even possible?


----------



## Nintendo Maniac 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that even possible?


Well, it _is_ the same price as MicroCenter...
http://www.microcenter.com/product/434176/Core_i7-4790K_40GHz_LGA_1150_Boxed_Processor


----------



## Lord Venom

Ooooh, nice. I'm guessing when 5.0 GHz processors come in stock they go pretty quickly, huh? I wish there was some sort of notify feature which will e-mail us when a certain CPU at a certain clock speed and VCORE/VCCIN comes into stock. Or perhaps some sort of pre-purchase option (for a fee, of course) that reserves the desired CPU?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Ooooh, nice. I'm guessing when 5.0 GHz processors come in stock they go pretty quickly, huh? I wish there was some sort of notify feature which will e-mail us when a certain CPU at a certain clock speed and VCORE/VCCIN comes into stock. Or perhaps some sort of pre-purchase option (for a fee, of course) that reserves the desired CPU?


A notify button is on my list of things to do. For now, we have a non-disclosed waiting list for 5.0Ghz 4790K/4.7GHz Haswell-E chips you can get yourself on by contacting me.


----------



## error-id10t

Question. when do you think you'll start including delidding?


----------



## szeged

another question: do you have a cpu pot and dewar to do some ln2 testing to sell 6ghz+ chips?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Question. when do you think you'll start including delidding?


1-2 weeks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> another question: do you have a cpu pot and dewar to do some ln2 testing to sell 6ghz+ chips?


Not anytime soon. Might do it once for fun, but it probably wouldn't be a regular thing.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 1-2 weeks
> Not anytime soon. Might do it once for fun, but it probably wouldn't be a regular thing.


well, you should give it a shot lol, im sure the sub zero community would be all over that, i know i would.

try it out for sure though, it is pretty fun!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> another question: do you have a cpu pot and dewar to do some ln2 testing to sell 6ghz+ chips?


Isn't there some kind of quick bin test like there used to be for the 3770K's? For those (from what I recall), a chip that could hold 4.6 GHz stable at less than 1.15v was a great candidate for sub-zero use.


----------



## CrazyElf

@Silicon Lottery
Could I make a suggestion?

For the chips that are sold out, can you set up on your website an auto-notification system by email so that when a certain bin comes back in stock, you will email people who sign up to be alerted? A lot of other websites have something similar.


----------



## Lord Venom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> Could I make a suggestion?
> 
> For the chips that are sold out, can you set up on your website an auto-notification system by email so that when a certain bin comes back in stock, you will email people who sign up to be alerted? A lot of other websites have something similar.


I just made this suggestion on the previous page and it was said it's on the to-do list.









For delidding, any details regarding which delidding method is going to be used, what TIM is going to be applied, if sealant (VRM and/or high temp sealant for relid) is going to be used, etc.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> I just made this suggestion on the previous page and it was said it's on the to-do list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For delidding, any details regarding which delidding method is going to be used, what TIM is going to be applied, if sealant (VRM and/or high temp sealant for relid) is going to be used, etc.


If we keep bothering the dude with all these requests, there's never going to be any time to bin the chips.

I'd much rather see SL focus on binning and not turn into every other computer shop.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery
> Could I make a suggestion?
> 
> For the chips that are sold out, can you set up on your website an auto-notification system by email so that when a certain bin comes back in stock, you will email people who sign up to be alerted? A lot of other websites have something similar.


I just finished writing this, should be working now for items completely out of stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> For delidding, any details regarding which delidding method is going to be used, what TIM is going to be applied, if sealant (VRM and/or high temp sealant for relid) is going to be used, etc.


That's what I'm currently testing, trying to see what works best.


----------



## Chaython

Please delid and sauder, then I'll buy, if it's still working


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> 1-2 weeks


Thanks, I'm not over the moon with the DDR4 prices so 5820K / 5960X isn't really on the cards and I'm passing my current chip to Dad so I may well as grab another 4790K with known behaviour.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> Please delid and sauder, then I'll buy, if it's still working


That's not happening. And it's solder, not sauder.


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> I've read the whole topic and nowhere did I see him say this is new...
> 
> And when coming to eBay, no thanks.


I didn't mean to come across as a wise guy.

My point was that it seems like a lot of people in this thread are acting like they have never seen this kind of service before.A service like it has been available from different sellers on ebay for a long time.I wouldn't be surprised if mr.silicon lottery made a few sales there myself.

As far as ebay goes paying with paypal is a bomb proof way of purchasing along with choosing sellers with thousands of happy customers.

Again i apologize to silicon lottery if it seems like I am thread crapping.I totally respect what you are doing and only hope for the best for you.


----------



## geox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> If you thought it was a no-brainier before, how about now?


do you do international shipping ? Australia specifically ?


----------



## error-id10t

Yup AU is listed there.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geox*
> 
> do you do international shipping ? Australia specifically ?


$46 to me in QLD
Hella good shipping prices, in my opinion.
Compared to prices for me here, that's $20 more, shipped, but for a guaranteed 4.6GHz 5960X.
I'd buy that, if I didn't already have one...


----------



## Im Batman

So...

It's roughly the same price in AUD for me to have pc parts sent from overseas. This is in consideration of silicon lottery's given mark up plus the USD to AUD conversion rate (1aud to. 78usd), exorbitant bank transaction fees and international shipping rates.

Living the dream.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> So...
> 
> It's roughly the same price in AUD for me to have pc parts sent from overseas. This is in consideration of silicon lottery's given mark up plus the USD to AUD conversion rate (1aud to. 78usd), exorbitant bank transaction fees and international shipping rates.
> 
> Living the dream.


Use Paypal, get around those crazy international transaction fees.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Use Paypal, get around those crazy international transaction fees.


I would if I ever bought anything worth more than $10 from steam, simply adding it to the total cost of the cpu to make a point.

I need to make an old mate in the US and have them send me things haha.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I would if I ever bought anything worth more than $10 from steam, simply adding it to the total cost of the cpu to make a point.
> 
> I need to make an old mate in the US and have them send me things haha.


Word of advice; don't bother.
I tried that a while ago, and shipping costs person to person were almost triple what it would have been to just get international shipping at checkout.


----------



## Jalen

No more 4690k's? I remember seeing them around when the guru3d article was posted.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> No more 4690k's? I remember seeing them around when the guru3d article was posted.


Low demand, but I will do a few more in the future.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Low demand, but I will do a few more in the future.


That's surprising that most people go with the i7's. I thought the performance was about the same for lightly threaded programs.

Is there evidence the 4690's generally clock lower than 4790's? You'd be the one to know!


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That's surprising that most people go with the i7's. I thought the performance was about the same for lightly threaded programs.
> 
> Is there evidence the 4690's generally clock lower than 4790's? You'd be the one to know!


i7 is ~10% higher performance over an otherwise identical i5.
i5s are just lower binned i7s with HT turned off most of the time.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> i7 is ~10% higher performance over an otherwise identical i5.
> i5s are just lower binned i7s with HT turned off most of the time.


i5's have less cache too, which can make a big difference.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> That's surprising that most people go with the i7's. I thought the performance was about the same for lightly threaded programs.
> 
> Is there evidence the 4690's generally clock lower than 4790's? You'd be the one to know!


Yes, the 4690Ks clock lower.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> i7 is ~10% higher performance over an otherwise identical i5.
> i5s are just lower binned i7s with HT turned off most of the time.


"10% higher performance" is a pretty general term. You need to be more specific.

For most games, they're about the same; you won't see better FPS with the i7. There are some exceptions to this.

For anything multi-threaded (transcoding, rendering, etc.) the i7 is almost always better.


----------



## orick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, the 4690Ks clock lower.


Just curious, what does a typical 4690k OC to?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> Just curious, what does a typical 4690k OC to?


I haven't had a large enough sample size to determine that. I'd guess 100-200MHz less than the 4790K, but there are a lot more 'dud' 4690Ks.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> "10% higher performance" is a pretty general term. You need to be more specific.
> 
> For most games, they're about the same; you won't see better FPS with the i7. There are some exceptions to this.
> 
> For anything multi-threaded (transcoding, rendering, etc.) the i7 is almost always better.


Most games aren't CPU dependant, so talking about games in regards to CPU performance is useless. We could compare my 5960X to an old P4 all day, but sadly, there's no difference in FPS.

Multi-threaded stuff, yes, the i7 is better. Match the clocks, and you'll see ~10% performance difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> i5's have less cache too, which can make a big difference.


Certainly can, yes, but only on heavy workloads.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Most games aren't CPU dependant, so talking about games in regards to CPU performance is useless. We could compare my 5960X to an old P4 all day, but sadly, there's no difference in FPS.


lol several entire genre's are historically CPU bound

MMO/RTS but quite a few other games too if you're trying to maintain high FPS.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> lol several entire genre's are historically CPU bound
> 
> MMO/RTS but quite a few other games too if you're trying to maintain high FPS.


... hence my mention that there are "exceptions to this" in my reply to him...









Any newer RTS with a ton of units is gonna benefit from more CPU/hyperthreading.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> lol several entire genre's are historically CPU bound
> 
> MMO/RTS but quite a few other games too if you're trying to maintain high FPS.


But not to a point where hyperthreading makes a huge difference.
Remember, all hyperthreading is, is just adding a second processing queue to a core. It's not some crazy high tech thing that instantly doubles performance.

Ok, a lot of games would choke on an old P4, so how about a more sensible comparison?
My old system, Monster (sigrig), vs my new system, Rosie (sigrig).
i3 2100 vs i7 5960X
Without any background programs running, they perform about the same on average in games.
Now, I don't play MMOs, but I do play a few RTS games.
Using SupComFA as a comparison, average;
i3 = 41FPS
i7 = 43FPS
There's a difference there, yes, but it's not enough to warrant the $1300AUD price gap.


----------



## Cyro999

A lot of the games where it's a problem rely heavily on 1-4 threads, the biggest MMO and RTS engines right now do a lot of work on 1 thread with no performance gain at all going from 3 to 4 cores or from HT on a quad core (WoW and sc2)


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A lot of the games where it's a problem rely heavily on 1-4 threads, the biggest MMO and RTS engines right now do a lot of work on 1 thread with no performance gain at all going from 3 to 4 cores or from HT on a quad core (WoW and sc2)


Which is why I find it kind of ironic that the modern games that benefit most from multiple cores are historically the games that are generally GPU bound. Primarily, FPS games like BF4.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Which is why I find it kind of ironic that the modern games that benefit most from multiple cores are historically the games that are generally GPU bound. Primarily, FPS games like BF4.


When i played bf4 in beta, i ran at 720p low settings and 5% of my frames took longer than 1/60'th of a second on Haswell @ 4.6ghz in 64 player. Game performance improved, Nvidia released far faster drivers (to almost rival Mantle) but that's yet another story of "performance probably ok for most people, but huge problem for people seeking higher". Comparing that to games like CSGO or NS2 where i could maintain FPS 2.5x higher (and also strobe if i wanted to), it wasn't really the same first person experience.

That was with my gtx770, so about half as fast as a single 980 and i was still able to achieve those framerates and CPU limit myself in bf4 without the bling turned up. With a 980/1080 you can do so while turning the bling up on pretty much every game out there, as long as you avoid 1 or 2 killer settings on the hardest hitting ones (i believe shader quality to high instead of very high, maybe shadows turned down as well as no MSAA on crysis 3 for example)


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Yeah, HT is mostly a gimmick unless you compress and transcode all day. Not sure how much better the 8MB of cache is vs. 6 MB.

I'm wanting to pick up one of these chips, but I think I will wait for more 4690k's. If SL can swing the kind of discounts they have on the i7's, we might see sub-200 i5's.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Yeah, HT is mostly a gimmick unless you compress and transcode all day. Not sure how much better the 8MB of cache is vs. 6 MB.
> 
> I'm wanting to pick up one of these chips, but I think I will wait for more 4690k's. If SL can swing the kind of discounts they have on the i7's, we might see sub-200 i5's.


In most circumstances, that extra cache only goes to use for the extra threads. It does have a small impact in common use cases, yes, but only small.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Seems like a very interesting and desired service. Had I known about this a week ago I most definitely would have bought a 4.7GHz 4790k from there rather than the 4770k I bought on OCN for 245 (which is hard lock at 4.4GHz). Oh well I guess.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> But not to a point where hyperthreading makes a huge difference.
> Remember, all hyperthreading is, is just adding a second processing queue to a core. It's not some crazy high tech thing that instantly doubles performance.
> 
> Ok, a lot of games would choke on an old P4, so how about a more sensible comparison?
> My old system, Monster (sigrig), vs my new system, Rosie (sigrig).
> i3 2100 vs i7 5960X
> Without any background programs running, they perform about the same on average in games.
> Now, I don't play MMOs, but I do play a few RTS games.
> Using SupComFA as a comparison, average;
> i3 = 41FPS
> i7 = 43FPS
> There's a difference there, yes, but it's not enough to warrant the $1300AUD price gap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> A lot of the games where it's a problem rely heavily on 1-4 threads, the biggest MMO and RTS engines right now do a lot of work on 1 thread with no performance gain at all going from 3 to 4 cores or from HT on a quad core (WoW and sc2)


Odd. When i went from my 2600k to a 5820k my fps in wow sky-rocketed. Now i'm not claiming that it is the extra cores, but the upgrade allowed my gpu to go from like 50% usage to 100% usage.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Odd. When i went from my 2600k to a 5820k my fps in wow sky-rocketed. Now i'm not claiming that it is the extra cores, but the upgrade allowed my gpu to go from like 50% usage to 100% usage.


What you seem to be implying there is that you had a bottleneck at your CPU.
No. No you did not. Seeing as you had to change boards, that could likely be the reason, but there is no way that a 2600k could be a bottleneck like that.
I could get 100% GPU load with any graphics card I tried using an i3 2100. CPU bottlenecks don't really happen, you kinda have to be going out of your way to get one.
Unless you had the multiplier set at less than 10, and 3 cores disabled, I'm going to go ahead and say that a 2600k absolutely cannot bottleneck ANY graphics card.

The extra cores would be a difference though. More cores gives a consistent performance boost in CPU dependant tasks, whereas more threads gives an inconsistent performance boost.
But, this is only for CPU dependent tasks, which gaming, generally, is not.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> What you seem to be implying there is that you had a bottleneck at your CPU.
> No. No you did not. Seeing as you had to change boards, that could likely be the reason, but there is no way that a 2600k could be a bottleneck like that.
> I could get 100% GPU load with any graphics card I tried using an i3 2100. CPU bottlenecks don't really happen, you kinda have to be going out of your way to get one.
> Unless you had the multiplier set at less than 10, and 3 cores disabled, I'm going to go ahead and say that a 2600k absolutely cannot bottleneck ANY graphics card.
> 
> The extra cores would be a difference though. More cores gives a consistent performance boost in CPU dependant tasks, whereas more threads gives an inconsistent performance boost.
> But, this is only for CPU dependent tasks, which gaming, generally, is not.


So what you are saying is you don't believe me?

My 780 Ti would stay at 834Mhz and like 50% usage in wow with the 2600k. With the 5820k it properly jumps to 1123Mhz. Note it is the same windows installation.

Now i didn't take screenshots, but i have no reason to lie.

Ninja-Edit: 2600K was at 4.5 Ghz, EIST disabled.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> So what you are saying is you don't believe me?
> 
> My 780 Ti would stay at 834Mhz and like 50% usage in wow with the 2600k. With the 5820k it properly jumps to 1123Mhz. Note it is the same windows installation.
> 
> Now i didn't take screenshots, but i have no reason to lie.
> 
> Ninja-Edit: 2600K was at 4.5 Ghz, EIST disabled.


What I'm saying is, you likely had an issue elsewhere.
I'm not doubting whether or not your GPU usage wouldn't max, I'm just doubting that it was due to lack of CPU power. In fact, I'm saying that's impossible.
I might go drop an R9 290 in my Core2Duo system, just to prove my point. CPU bottlenecks are almost impossible without intentionally trying for it.
I might even have an old 775 Celeron around here...actually, that might be a slight issue...


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> What I'm saying is, you likely had an issue elsewhere.
> I'm not doubting whether or not your GPU usage wouldn't max, I'm just doubting that it was due to lack of CPU power. In fact, I'm saying that's impossible.
> I might go drop an R9 290 in my Core2Duo system, just to prove my point. CPU bottlenecks are almost impossible without intentionally trying for it.
> I might even have an old 775 Celeron around here...actually, that might be a slight issue...


Hmph well the only difference is that when i upgraded i installed the chipset drivers for the new board. No new video drivers, or anything else.


----------



## plottingCreeper

By "issue elsewhere", I mean more than just software and drivers.
Your mainboard could have been faulty, for all I know, or your CPU degraded from the OC.
But not a bottlenecked CPU, not a chance.

In case you're interested, I only get up to around 30% GPU usage with this system most of the time in games, and I have a 5960X.
Does this mean I have a CPU bottleneck?


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> By "issue elsewhere", I mean more than just software and drivers.
> Your mainboard could have been faulty, for all I know, or your CPU degraded from the OC.
> But not a bottlenecked CPU, not a chance.
> 
> In case you're interested, I only get up to around 30% GPU usage with this system most of the time in games, and I have a 5960X.
> Does this mean I have a CPU bottleneck?


What are you playing early Source engine games?

And CPU bottlenecks are real. The bottleneck is a weaker CPU will cause lower minimum frames and thus lower the average frames.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> By "issue elsewhere", I mean more than just software and drivers.
> Your mainboard could have been faulty, for all I know, or your CPU degraded from the OC.
> But not a bottlenecked CPU, not a chance.
> 
> In case you're interested, I only get up to around 30% GPU usage with this system most of the time in games, and I have a 5960X.
> Does this mean I have a CPU bottleneck?


You are changing what i said. Not once did i say i had a CPU bottleneck. I said that when i upgraded my fps improved. I stated i don't think it was the extra cores. But that it increased.

Just to add to the argument, BF4 played fine on the 2600k, and FPS only improved by a few like 2-4 fps with the 5820k. Only noticeable difference was in wow.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> What are you playing early Source engine games?
> 
> And CPU bottlenecks are real. The bottleneck is a weaker CPU will cause lower minimum frames and thus lower the average frames.


A lot of Space engineers, recently. I know why it's not going any higher though, my GPU isn't leaving power savings mode.

That is not a CPU bottleneck, that's the small difference made by having a big difference in CPU performance.
CPU bottlenecks are when the CPU can't handle the graphics, or whatever else, in the system. This is simplifying to a great extent, but that's really it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> You are changing what i said. Not once did i say i had a CPU bottleneck. I said that when i upgraded my fps improved. I stated i don't think it was the extra cores. But that it increased.
> 
> Just to add to the argument, BF4 played fine on the 2600k, and FPS only improved by a few like 2-4 fps with the 5820k. Only noticeable difference was in wow.


I accept that your framerate increased, but you seemed to be implying that you had a CPU bottleneck, which members of this forum should know better than to imply.
Only in WoW you say? That's something I overlooked, what's your framerate limiter set to? There's your reason.
I don't play WoW, but I know in Diablo 3, with my framerate limiter set to 60, I happily sat at 40~50% GPU load with my 290.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> A lot of Space engineers, recently. I know why it's not going any higher though, my GPU isn't leaving power savings mode.
> 
> That is not a CPU bottleneck, that's the small difference made by having a big difference in CPU performance.
> CPU bottlenecks are when the CPU can't handle the graphics, or whatever else, in the system. This is simplifying to a great extent, but that's really it.
> I accept that your framerate increased, but you seemed to be implying that you had a CPU bottleneck, which members of this forum should know better than to imply.
> Only in WoW you say? That's something I overlooked, what's your framerate limiter set to? There's your reason.
> I don't play WoW, but I know in Diablo 3, with my framerate limiter set to 60, I happily sat at 40~50% GPU load with my 290.


I didn't have a framerate limiter set. I let it run to 200, and it doesn't hit that.

I thought the statement in my original post that my fps in wow skyrocketed should have been sufficient information.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> A lot of Space engineers, recently. I know why it's not going any higher though, my GPU isn't leaving power savings mode.
> 
> *That is not a CPU bottleneck, that's the small difference made by having a big difference in CPU performance.
> CPU bottlenecks are when the CPU can't handle the graphics, or whatever else, in the system. This is simplifying to a great extent, but that's really it.*
> I accept that your framerate increased, but you seemed to be implying that you had a CPU bottleneck, which members of this forum should know better than to imply.
> Only in WoW you say? That's something I overlooked, what's your framerate limiter set to? There's your reason.
> I don't play WoW, but I know in Diablo 3, with my framerate limiter set to 60, I happily sat at 40~50% GPU load with my 290.


What you just described is usually what's referred to as a bottleneck. When people post slides of avg FPS comparing CPUs you can see a direct correlation between avg and minimum and then they call it a "bottleneck".


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> What you just described is usually what's referred to as a bottleneck. When people post slides of avg FPS comparing CPUs you can see a direct correlation between avg and minimum and then they call it a "bottleneck".


That's...y'know what, I'm not even going to bother, on to the long explanation.

If your CPU is maxed, as in, never dips down from 100%, all from handling the PCIe lanes, and your GPU can't reach 100%, then you have a CPU bottleneck.
If, by getting a CPU that's twice as powerful, you get a 5~10FPS increase in a game, that's because your CPU is processing, and sending on, the PCIe calls with less delay.
That is not a bottleneck, as your GPU is still able to achieve 100% load.
If your definition of a bottleneck is correct, then, seeing as all processors have some delay, milliseconds though it may be, then every single computer on the planet has a CPU bottleneck. And a bottleneck in every part of the system, come to think of it, even in the copper line traces on the motherboard. Until the laws of general relativity are broken, this can never be overcome, as no information can travel faster than light.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> I only get up to around 30% GPU usage with this system most of the time in games, and I have a 5960X.
> Does this mean I have a CPU bottleneck?


OK... 1999 called, they want their game back!

Seriously though, what game is this that only uses 30% GPU? That sounds very odd to me.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> OK... 1999 called, they want their game back!
> 
> Seriously though, what game is this that only uses 30% GPU? That sounds very odd to me.


I mentioned before, my GPU isn't leaving power saving mode. It's most of the games I've got that do this, as well as FAH.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> That's...y'know what, I'm not even going to bother, on to the long explanation.
> 
> If your CPU is maxed, as in, never dips down from 100%, all from handling the PCIe lanes, and your GPU can't reach 100%, then you have a CPU bottleneck.
> If, by getting a CPU that's twice as powerful, you get a 5~10FPS increase in a game, that's because your CPU is processing, and sending on, the PCIe calls with less delay.
> That is not a bottleneck, as your GPU is still able to achieve 100% load.
> If your definition of a bottleneck is correct, then, seeing as all processors have some delay, milliseconds though it may be, then every single computer on the planet has a CPU bottleneck. And a bottleneck in every part of the system, come to think of it, even in the copper line traces on the motherboard. Until the laws of general relativity are broken, this can never be overcome, as no information can travel faster than light.


Two people are playing the exact same game on the same exact system sans their CPU. One is on an i3 and the other an i7. The person on an i7 is on average playing at a higher framerate. What do you call it then? Most would call it a bottleneck..

And just for the sake of clarity, let's say the i3 is a 2100 and the i7 a 4770k. And going up to a 5960x does not increase the avg framerate by any noticeable amount for the 4770k user.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> That's...y'know what, I'm not even going to bother, on to the long explanation.
> 
> If your CPU is maxed, as in, never dips down from 100%, all from handling the PCIe lanes, and your GPU can't reach 100%, then you have a CPU bottleneck.
> If, by getting a CPU that's twice as powerful, you get a 5~10FPS increase in a game, that's because your CPU is processing, and sending on, the PCIe calls with less delay.
> That is not a bottleneck, as your GPU is still able to achieve 100% load.
> If your definition of a bottleneck is correct, then, seeing as all processors have some delay, milliseconds though it may be, then every single computer on the planet has a CPU bottleneck. And a bottleneck in every part of the system, come to think of it, even in the copper line traces on the motherboard. Until the laws of general relativity are broken, this can never be overcome, as no information can travel faster than light.


Pretty sure the PCIE lanes are all handled from the uncore (correct me if i'm wrong.). So the PCIE lane usage wouldn't even show up on the CPU usage charts.

I'm also sure it is a pretty set throughput. I also don't think throughput of PCIE lanes is what we are discussing. I'm pretty sure GPU's and CPU's can hit max usage without hitting the PCIE limit. Also just because i hit a CPU bottleneck on 1 thread doesn't mean my CPU will be at 100%. My theory is that the extra CPU cache helps.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> Two people are playing the exact same game on the same exact system sans their CPU. One is on an i3 and the other an i7. The person on an i7 is on average playing at a higher framerate. What do you call it then? Most would call it a bottleneck..


I seriously just explained why...
See that post of mine that you quoted? Read it.
Most people who say bottleneck have absolutely no idea what they're on about, and are just parrotting what they hear.


----------



## MapRef41N93W

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> I seriously just explained why...
> See that post of mine that you quoted? Read it.
> Most people who say bottleneck have absolutely no idea what they're on about, and are just parrotting what they hear.


I did, but you're going on about the technical definition of a bottleneck which no one really cares about or uses. "Bottleneck" is used colloquially in reference to the situation I've mentioned.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Pretty sure the PCIE lanes are all handled from the uncore (correct me if i'm wrong.). So the PCIE lane usage wouldn't even show up on the CPU usage charts.


Sort of. The PCIe calls still have to go from the program, lets say a game, to the uncore. This takes a bit amount of processor time, of which, varies by CPU, motherboard, graphics card, drivers, etc.
After that, yes, it is all handled by the uncore (for Intel, anyways). The uncore is serving the purpose that a chipset northbridge used to. Now we have just one, overpowered chip in the chipset, which is technically not even a chipset anymore.
PCIe lane usage does show on the CPU usage charts, but it's tied up with a whole lot of system processes, and is very hard to single out, especially since the usage is so very low.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> I seriously just explained why...
> See that post of mine that you quoted? Read it.
> Most people who say bottleneck have absolutely no idea what they're on about, and are just parrotting what they hear.


I'm pretty sure most of the regulars here understand CPU and GPU bottlenecks quite well, and also know how to identify them pretty easily.









No need for the ominous tone of the last couple of posts BTW. We're all here to share and gain knowledge, not belittle each other.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MapRef41N93W*
> 
> I did, but you're going on about the technical definition of a bottleneck which no one really cares about or uses. "Bottleneck" is used colloquially in reference to the situation I've mentioned.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Most people who say bottleneck have absolutely no idea what they're on about, and are just parrotting what they hear.


"colloquially", in computers. I don't like saying this, but it's simply wrong.
Don't like calling stuff wrong, but that's made even worse by the fact that I don't want to totally hijack this thread with a detailed explanation of how a microprocessor based computer works. That would take a while...


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of the regulars here understand CPU and GPU bottlenecks quite well, and also know how to identify them pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need for the ominous tone of the last couple of posts BTW. We're all here to share and gain knowledge, not belittle each other.


Excellent point, yes, I was out of line.
It's about time I depart this thread anyways, methinks.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Excellent point, yes, I was out of line.
> It's about time I depart this thread anyways, methinks.


No need to leave. This is a great thread and SL is offering a service that a lot here seem to want! I may eventually pick up a binned 5960x myself.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No need to leave. This is a great thread and SL is offering a service that a lot here seem to want! I may eventually pick up a binned 5960x myself.


Righto, I don't mind having a discussion here to get the guy some publicity.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> No need to leave. This is a great thread and SL is offering a service that a lot here seem to want! I may eventually pick up a binned 5960x myself.


Well, I've already left my actual comment on SL. It's actually cheaper with shipping taken into account, for me to get a guaranteed 4.7 5960X from SL than from PCCaseGear.
Trouble is, I already have a high bin 5960X, that I got for free, no less.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> In case you're interested, I only get up to around 30% GPU usage with this system most of the time in games, and I have a 5960X.
> Does this mean I have a CPU bottleneck?


I personally go out and say you've got an issue somewhere if you only see 30% usage.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Odd. When i went from my 2600k to a 5820k my fps in wow sky-rocketed. Now i'm not claiming that it is the extra cores, but the upgrade allowed my gpu to go from like 50% usage to 100% usage.


RAM performance could affect WoW, blizzards engines are quite similar to each other and Starcraft 2 shows ~10% FPS gains between dual channel ddr3 1600c9 and 2200c9

Also, since you're comparing with different systems at a different time, it's very hard to get a load that's even close. It's naturally hard to compare while you can easily check things like core utilization by tabbing out and removing them from affinity. I found in an area with constant FPS there was minor (~10% gains) going from 2 cores to 3 on overclocked haswell, and no gain from the fourth core; but i was unable to scientifically show the performance difference between 2 and 3 cores when in a city or raid with lots of players, because it was too small and it was buried in the huge margins for error.

Starcraft 2 by comparison is extremely easy to benchmark - you can run the same thing 10 times, and aside from 1, maybe 2 random messed up benches, all of your numbers would be for example 33.4 - 33.6fps. A 10% swing is obvious.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> RAM performance could affect WoW, blizzards engines are quite similar to each other and Starcraft 2 shows ~10% FPS gains between dual channel ddr3 1600c9 and 2200c9


I went from 1866 to 2666. So maybe.

Also dual channel to quad channel.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> I went from 1866 to 2666. So maybe.
> 
> Also dual channel to quad channel.


Also, sc2 did love Haswell (like 20-25% gains at same clock speed), not sure if WoW is the same but you can still expect like ~13% ipc gains across the tock, minimum

if you wanna compare FPS across system in WoW throw me a pm, best way is to just make 2 characters and do everything side by side i think


----------



## JUNAD8

Plenty of people in the uk would buy these since they work out to around our usual retail price with just shipping added on top which is worth it. Sadly these guys won't mark the packages as gifts so we get charged 20% import tax









That's not even the worst bit, if they were marked as gifts they would just be xrayed and moved along. Since they won't be marked as gifts they have to be opened and inspected which is very risky in my opinion because some idiot will put their grubby hands all over the chip and possibly kill it with static shock or drop it or get moisture in it or break a pin or whatever.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUNAD8*
> 
> Plenty of people in the uk would buy these since they work out to around our usual retail price with just shipping added on top which is worth it. Sadly these guys won't mark the packages as gifts so we get charged 20% import tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst bit, if they were marked as gifts they would just be xrayed and moved along. Since they won't be marked as gifts they have to be opened and inspected which is very risky in my opinion because some idiot will put their grubby hands all over the chip and possibly kill it with static shock or drop it or get moisture in it or break a pin or whatever.


Break a pin on haswell-e? That is new


----------



## JUNAD8

Well he did say they were considering amd chips if they got enough interest lol


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUNAD8*
> 
> Well he did say they were considering amd chips if they got enough interest lol


AMD generally has pretty good overclockers. Unfortunately I don't think many people would be interested at the time since AMD doesn't have any [new] high-end chips right now.


----------



## JUNAD8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> AMD generally has pretty good overclockers. Unfortunately I don't think many people would be interested at the time since AMD doesn't have any [new] high-end chips right now.


You're absolutely right and that's why I think they'll be popular because some AMD chips can go very high compared to others. This would probably be of interest to many AMD enthusiasts because they won't be seeing any new chips for a few years so binned AMD chips will be the best they can get til the new releases.

unlike with Intel where new and improved chips are released fairly often.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUNAD8*
> 
> You're absolutely right and that's why I think they'll be popular because some AMD chips can go very high compared to others. This would probably be of interest to many AMD enthusiasts because they won't be seeing any new chips for a few years so binned AMD chips will be the best they can get til the new releases.
> 
> unlike with Intel where new and improved chips are released fairly often.


Yeah don't get me wrong, I use AMD for both CPU and GPU, but I'd like to see more [proper] releases. Though, I'd much prefer they get their business back into profitability before they start worrying about enthusiast products.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

If AMD had a newer chipset than the 990 I'd love to get a vishera.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUNAD8*
> 
> Plenty of people in the uk would buy these since they work out to around our usual retail price with just shipping added on top which is worth it. Sadly these guys won't mark the packages as gifts so we get charged 20% import tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not even the worst bit, if they were marked as gifts they would just be xrayed and moved along. Since they won't be marked as gifts they have to be opened and inspected which is very risky in my opinion because some idiot will put their grubby hands all over the chip and possibly kill it with static shock or drop it or get moisture in it or break a pin or whatever.


Well that would be good for you but not good for the seller. The seller would loose insurance if he marked it as a gift at a low price. So you get a damaged item/package or claim you didn't receive it, not the seller is out big bucks.


----------



## JUNAD8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well that would be good for you but not good for the seller. The seller would loose insurance if he marked it as a gift at a low price. So you get a damaged item/package or claim you didn't receive it, not the seller is out big bucks.


Doesn't have to be marked as a low price, you can still claim insurance on a gift item as long as you have proof of the original purchase.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> AMD generally has pretty good overclockers. Unfortunately I don't think many people would be interested at the time since AMD doesn't have any [new] high-end chips right now.


What AMD chip doesn't OC to a stupid amount? Honest question.

Over the last handful of years I have used and OC'ed 5 or 6 AMD processors. Ranging from the Phenom II X3 740 BE up to the most recent FX line. Not a single one has not OC'ed for me to an anotherwise crazy degree. Hell, on those X3s I unlocked the 4th core on both and OC'ed.

It feels like overall it is more of a lottery with Intel and not so much as AMD. It seems like AMD is shipping their hardware that is running way back of what it really could be. With the same Intel processors OC'ed in that same time frame, the results were much more spread.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUNAD8*
> 
> Doesn't have to be marked as a low price, you can still claim insurance on a gift item as long as you have proof of the original purchase.


That's easy to say when you aren't the one that would get in trouble.

USPS: "International shipping and customs:

Note: It's illegal to falsify customs declarations or mark an item as a "gift" in order to avoid customs fees. If a buyer asks you to commit customs fraud, report it to us. Any person who knowingly submits false or misleading export information through the Shippers Export Declaration (SED) (or any successor document) shall be subject to a fine not to exceed $10,000 per violation or imprisonment for not more than 5 years, or both. Source: U.S. Code: Title 13 "

I don't think a seller with half a brain would risk it when he has nothing to gain.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What AMD chip doesn't OC to a stupid amount? Honest question.
> 
> Over the last handful of years I have used and OC'ed 5 or 6 AMD processors. Ranging from the Phenom II X3 740 BE up to the most recent FX line. Not a single one has not OC'ed for me to an anotherwise crazy degree. Hell, on those X3s I unlocked the 4th core on both and OC'ed.
> 
> It feels like overall it is more of a lottery with Intel and not so much as AMD. It seems like AMD is shipping their hardware that is running way back of what it really could be. With the same Intel processors OC'ed in that same time frame, the results were much more spread.


Dud's do happen with AMD too though. My 8320 would not get stable at 4.6 GHz no matter the voltage. Anything past 4.6 was BSOD. The voltage required for 4.5 GHz was pretty high too. That chip should of had a module disabled and sold as a 6 core.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> What AMD chip doesn't OC to a stupid amount? Honest question.
> 
> Over the last handful of years I have used and OC'ed 5 or 6 AMD processors. Ranging from the Phenom II X3 740 BE up to the most recent FX line. Not a single one has not OC'ed for me to an anotherwise crazy degree. Hell, on those X3s I unlocked the 4th core on both and OC'ed.
> 
> It feels like overall it is more of a lottery with Intel and not so much as AMD. It seems like AMD is shipping their hardware that is running way back of what it really could be. With the same Intel processors OC'ed in that same time frame, the results were much more spread.


Not saying that they don't, but there are always a few bad chips out there that won't do much more than stock. I've owned AMD chips since the Pentium 4 days (excluding the mobile i7 in my ultrabook) so I have experience with them too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't think a seller with half a brain would risk it when he has nothing to gain.


I've had buyers ask me to ship as a gift before but I don't, that's not my responsibility.


----------



## Gilles3000

Sigh, I don't think I'll be buying any of SL's chips anytime soon, with import costs trough the roof (got charged with €80 on import for a $200 item a while ago), and the Euro dropping like a stone. Can't really risk buying one anymore.


----------



## eddyg

is 1 hour of testing really stable? I can do that and sell CPUs?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddyg*
> 
> is 1 hour of testing really stable? I can do that and sell CPUs?


Sure you can, what's stopping you?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddyg*
> 
> is 1 hour of testing really stable? I can do that and sell CPUs?


Stability is in the eye of the beholder. If you really want something stable, quit overclocking! Go get a Xeon and keep it in a Faraday cage.


----------



## LinkPro

The idea sounds pretty cool. It's not easy to just buy CPU's off amazon and keep returning until you get a good one, now that they start charging return shipping and what not, and it's time consuming too, not to mention there is no guarantee you will get one that works for you.

My 4770k is 24/7 stable at 4.7Ghz/1.31V, but turn on IBT and temps shoot up to 88C on a custom loop. I know it's not my loop because compared to air my temps drop by 15-20C on full load. I want to buy an 4790k and get 4.8-5Ghz, I know my cooling can handle it (if not I can just open the window and get another 10C drop), but sounds like not all 4790k can do that.

Can anyone with both 4770k and 4790k at some point comment on their heat outputs? I heard 4790k fixed the 4770k's heat issue and should overclock like a champ but it doesn't seem like so FWIR.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> The idea sounds pretty cool. It's not easy to just buy CPU's off amazon and keep returning until you get a good one, now that they start charging return shipping and what not, and it's time consuming too, not to mention there is no guarantee you will get one that works for you.
> 
> My 4770k is 24/7 stable at 4.7Ghz/1.31V, but turn on IBT and temps shoot up to 88C on a custom loop. I know it's not my loop because compared to air my temps drop by 15-20C on full load. I want to buy an 4790k and get 4.8-5Ghz, I know my cooling can handle it (if not I can just open the window and get another 10C drop), but sounds like not all 4790k can do that.
> 
> Can anyone with both 4770k and 4790k at some point comment on their heat outputs? I heard 4790k fixed the 4770k's heat issue and should overclock like a champ but it doesn't seem like so FWIR.


Stop using IBT.
Rarely any 4790K is going to be able to do 5Ghz IBT stable on ambient cooling unless delided.

Power is directly proportional to Frequency & voltage, so you can have a 4790K that does 4.7 @ 1.3V & a golden one that does 5.0 @ 1.28V, when you run IBT, the 5Ghz one will be hotter, despite the Voltage because that is how Physics works. You can't change that.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Stop using IBT.
> Rarely any 4790K is going to be able to do 5Ghz IBT stable on ambient cooling unless delided.
> 
> Power is directly proportional to Frequency & voltage, so you can have a 4790K that does 4.7 @ 1.3V & a golden one that does 5.0 @ 1.28V, when you run IBT, the 5Ghz one will be hotter, despite the Voltage because that is how Physics works. You can't change that.


Barely hotter though. 5.0 @1.27 would be the same as [email protected] It scales linearly with frequency, but to the square of voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> The idea sounds pretty cool. It's not easy to just buy CPU's off amazon and keep returning until you get a good one, now that they start charging return shipping and what not, and it's time consuming too, not to mention there is no guarantee you will get one that works for you.
> 
> My 4770k is 24/7 stable at 4.7Ghz/1.31V, but turn on IBT and temps shoot up to 88C on a custom loop. I know it's not my loop because compared to air my temps drop by 15-20C on full load. I want to buy an 4790k and get 4.8-5Ghz, I know my cooling can handle it (if not I can just open the window and get another 10C drop), but sounds like not all 4790k can do that.
> 
> Can anyone with both 4770k and 4790k at some point comment on their heat outputs? I heard 4790k fixed the 4770k's heat issue and should overclock like a champ but it doesn't seem like so FWIR.


You're running Linpack. Using synthetic FPU tests on Haswell (see my sig) you can make the CPU draw ~twice as much power as with any real load; linpack (the test that IBT uses, but not a 3+ years out of date version lacking instruction sets) will hit 100c before a video encoder using 100% on all of your cores will hit 60c. You can base your temperature limits on that, but then you'd just end up undervolting 4790k's to run on a custom water loop. Intel didn't and most overclockers don't either.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Barely hotter though. 5.0 @1.27 would be the same as [email protected] It scales linearly with frequency, but to the square of voltage.
> You're running Linpack. Using synthetic FPU tests on Haswell (see my sig) you can make the CPU draw ~twice as much power as with any real load; linpack (the test that IBT uses, but not a 3+ years out of date version lacking instruction sets) will hit 100c before a video encoder using 100% on all of your cores will hit 60c. You can base your temperature limits on that, but then you'd just end up undervolting 4790k's to run on a custom water loop. Intel didn't and most overclockers don't either.


My IBT is v2.54 (2012 I think). Is that outdated?

I use ROG RealBench as well and the my CPU hits 67C on average. I just tend to stick with old school tools like Prime95 and IBT more cuz that's how I used to do this stuff like 7-8 years back. I only recently started getting serious with OCing again and was behind on new software like AIDA64. Would AIDA be a better choice these days than P95 and IBT?

As for my voltage I think 1.31V is bare minimum for my 4770k as even 1.30V will crash during CPU intensive games. My VCCIN is 1.9V and everything else auto.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> My IBT is v2.54 (2012 I think). Is that outdated?
> 
> I use ROG RealBench as well and the my CPU hits 67C on average. I just tend to stick with old school tools like Prime95 and IBT more cuz that's how I used to do this stuff like 7-8 years back. I only recently started getting serious with OCing again and was behind on new software like AIDA64. Would AIDA be a better choice these days than P95 and IBT?
> 
> As for my voltage I think 1.31V is bare minimum for my 4770k as even 1.30V will crash during CPU intensive games. My VCCIN is 1.9V and everything else auto.


If you wanna do stuff the old way with the most intensive software you'll need up to date Linpack (213gflops @4ghz) and prime 28.5 to run custom blend with for 8hr+

Aida64 isn't as good as x264 for detecting instability when you lack vcore and input voltage IIRC, which is like 90% of the overclocking process. Go to the OCN haswell thread and read stuff (there are links to x264 test etc - http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics )


----------



## electro2u

These are $500 now... nope.


----------



## jdc122

yeah, bear in mind if you're using avx2 extensions for your stress testing, particularly prime95, you're adding unneccessary heat to your chip that it will never ever see in normal use. like, at all. also, because of this, they're known for needing about 0.02v or more extra to be stable at the same clocks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Barely hotter though. 5.0 @1.27 would be the same as [email protected] It scales linearly with frequency, but to the square of voltage.


Yes.
I'd say 5-7C hotter, but of course that is just my hypothesis, someone needs to do real testing for it.

The problem with going 5-7C hotter is that it might result in instability.
My 4790K can do XTU bench 5Ghz @ 1.31V when the load temps are below 70C, which means I need to put my rig outside in 0 C ambients, if I do the bench at room temp, it crashes as soon as the temps go above 70C & requires 1.35V to pass. Of course this extra voltage means even higher temps.

Could just be that my chip hits a temp wall (saw the same behavior with 2,so maybe not) , while some people's chips hit a frequency wall.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes.
> I'd say 5-7C hotter, but of course that is just my hypothesis, someone needs to do real testing for it.
> 
> The problem with going 5-7C hotter is that it might result in instability.
> My 4790K can do XTU bench 5Ghz @ 1.31V when the load temps are below 70C, which means I need to put my rig outside in 0 C ambients, if I do the bench at room temp, it crashes as soon as the temps go above 70C & requires 1.35V to pass. Of course this extra voltage means even higher temps.
> 
> Could just be that my chip hits a temp wall (saw the same behavior with 2,so maybe not) , while some people's chips hit a frequency wall.


I've done extensive testing on it to get the numbers that i said. It depends on the load (linpack for example is basically the same temperature with HT on or off, i'm quoting temps from x264 which is ~20% faster when using HT)
Quote:


> yeah, bear in mind if you're using avx2 extensions for your stress testing


x264 benefits from avx2, but you can do crazy stuff with avx2 synthetics


----------



## jdc122

to the people mentioning the price, the owner said he was taking a loss on these chips at the moment to drum up attention. and he said he'd make up for it by charging more on the top end chips.

look at his prices, 4.8ghz guaranteed for $30 less than neweggs prices?

you want binned chips, be prepared to pay for it. top end is rare, and has a price point to match because the people who will buy these need it for a reason.


----------



## geox

this.
binning isnt easy. its time consuming and manual effort to do this. reasonable enthusiast services like these should be supported imo.

he also has delidding service for $49 now. its a no brainer to get 4.8ghz chip from him and delid it.


----------



## mxthunder

So tempted to pick up a 4.8ghz 4790k. Love the idea of this site!
It does take the excitement of "the silicon lotto" out of getting a new CPU though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> If you really want something stable, quit overclocking!


I completely disagree with this sentiment, or any statements implying that OCing and stability are mutually exclusive.

Stock parts are simply given enough headroom to virtually ensure stability across a huge range of silicon quality, support hardware, and environmental conditions. OCing is, ultimately, a detailed exploration of these margins, focusing on a single sample.

Stability is always my #1 goal, but that hasn't prevented me from achieving 24/7 OCs in the 30-100% range on the majority of the CPUs going into my primary systems for the last two decades.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I completely disagree with this sentiment, or any statements implying that OCing and stability are mutually exclusive.
> 
> Stock parts are simply given enough headroom to virtually ensure stability across a huge range of silicon quality, support hardware, and environmental conditions. OCing is, ultimately, a detailed exploration of these margins, focusing on a single sample.
> 
> Stability is always my #1 goal, but that hasn't prevented me from achieving 24/7 OCs in the 30-100% range on the majority of the CPUs going into my primary systems for the last two decades.


I should have said, _if stability is that important, quit overclocking_. I just have to laugh at people who foam at the mouth about having a rock-solid 200-hour IBT and P95 stable overclock, then proceed to install Windows on non-HA storage, connect it to a single internet line and not use an online UPS backed by multiple tiers of generators on standby.

My desktop might go down once a month. Maybe a BSOD, maybe a power outage. Maybe my OC is unstable. I use it to play games so it's nothing important enough to warrant punishing it with synthetic benchmarks when it's just as likely to fail for some other reason.

Sure, it's absolutely possible to have a stable overclock, but anyone who _*requires*_ a stable system and wants to OC it is an idiot. There's a reason we don't see overclocked servers and workstations.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I should have said, _if stability is that important, quit overclocking_. I just have to laugh at people who foam at the mouth about having a rock-solid 200-hour IBT and P95 stable overclock, then proceed to install Windows on non-HA storage, connect it to a single internet line and not use an online UPS backed by multiple tiers of generators on standby.
> 
> My desktop might go down once a month. Maybe a BSOD, maybe a power outage. Maybe my OC is unstable. I use it to play games so it's nothing important enough to warrant punishing it with synthetic benchmarks when it's just as likely to fail for some other reason.
> 
> Sure, it's absolutely possible to have a stable overclock, but anyone who _*requires*_ a stable system and wants to OC it is an idiot. There's a reason we don't see overclocked servers and workstations.


"If you care about stability but don't pay xxx amount for multiple internet and phone lines, ECC, server grade components, a UPS, etc... You're a joke lol!"

You sound like the very specialest of snowflakes.

You know Intel sells the same components but with higher clocks. A literal factory overclock. Jesus this is a trainwreck...


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> "If you care about stability but don't pay xxx amount for multiple internet and phone lines, ECC, server grade components, a UPS, etc... You're a joke lol!"
> 
> You sound like the very specialest of snowflakes.


Thanks? There's more to high-availability than a CPU that processes instructions correctly. Anyone who demands a CPU work perfectly for hours and hours at artificially high loads should at least care about the entire rest of the computer and it's environment.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I should have said, _if stability is that important, quit overclocking_. I just have to laugh at people who foam at the mouth about having a rock-solid 200-hour IBT and P95 stable overclock, then proceed to install Windows on non-HA storage, connect it to a single internet line and not use an online UPS backed by multiple tiers of generators on standby.
> 
> My desktop might go down once a month. Maybe a BSOD, maybe a power outage. Maybe my OC is unstable. I use it to play games so it's nothing important enough to warrant punishing it with synthetic benchmarks when it's just as likely to fail for some other reason.


Mitigating one failure mechanism doesn't automatically do anything to any of the others, but it certainly results in fewer total failures.

Losing internet access won't corrupt my data. Even power failures can't corrupt my critical data (no write caching). However, an unstable processor, memory, PCH, or SATA controller most certainly can, and such corruption may be unnoticeable until it's too late. Hardened storage is nice, but if corrupt data is written to it, it's not very useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Sure, it's absolutely possible to have a stable overclock, but anyone who _*requires*_ a stable system and wants to OC it is an idiot.


I disagree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> There's a reason we don't see overclocked servers and workstations.


I have overclocked servers and workstations. My wife did hundreds of hours of phylogenetic modeling that was critical to her PhD dissertation work on an i7 970 system I built...that happened to have a 1GHz OC. I was more confident in the stability of this system than I was in the bone stock Dell workstation she had access to at the university, and it saved her from having to have all of her work sent off to the university's cluster, which she only had very limited time on.

The reason OCed workstations and servers aren't common place is because it's a massive investment in time and effort (and thus money) to properly validate such systems. I can afford to do it to systems I build for my own use because it's one of my primary hobbies, and I find the experience rewarding in and of itself. To do it to other systems I would have to charge so much money for it to be worthwhile that 99% of my potential clients would be better off buying a second system, or adding more CPUs to their current one.

There are actually officially "overclocked" systems or parts sold through official channels. Intel, for example, will provide financial markets with specially validated CPUs at far above normal clock speeds because the work they do is not parallel and latency is absolutely critical. There is really very little difference between what Intel is doing to validate those parts, and what I am doing to validate mine. They are all built the same way, it's just a matter of binning and testing until you are confident with the end result.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mitigating one failure mechanism doesn't automatically do anything to any of the others, but it certainly results in fewer total failures.
> 
> Losing internet access won't corrupt my data. Even power failures can't corrupt my critical data (no write caching). However, an unstable processor, memory, PCH, or SATA controller most certainly can, and such corruption may be unnoticeable until it's too late. Hardened storage is nice, but if corrupt data is written to it, it's not very useful.
> I disagree.
> I have overclocked servers and workstations. My wife did hundreds of hours of phylogenetic modeling that was critical to her PhD dissertation work on an i7 970 system I built...that happened to have a 1GHz OC. I was more confident in the stability of this system than I was in the bone stock Dell workstation she had access to at the university, and it saved her from having to have all of her work sent off to the university's cluster, which she only had very limited time on.
> 
> The reason OCed workstations and servers aren't common place is because it's a massive investment in time and effort (and thus money) to properly validate such systems. I can afford to do it to systems I build for my own use because it's one of my primary hobbies, and I find the experience rewarding in and of itself. To do it to other systems I would have to charge so much money for it to be worthwhile that 99% of my potential clients would be better off buying a second system, or adding more CPUs to their current one.
> 
> There are actually officially "overclocked" systems or parts sold through official channels. Intel, for example, will provide financial markets with specially validated CPUs at far above normal clock speeds because the work they do is not parallel and latency is absolutely critical. There is really very little difference between what Intel is doing to validate those parts, and what I am doing to validate mine. They are all built the same way, it's just a matter of binning and testing until you are confident with the end result.


I think we are disagreeing on different points. I'm not saying that an overclock can't be stable, I'm saying that if stability is of utmost importance, nobody will overclock. There's plenty of situations where failure is tolerable. I do feel that anyone who demands an extremely stable overclock needs to look at other parts of the system as well, since the CPU is only part of the system.


----------



## plottingCreeper

By "server", are we referring to Xeon CPUs? Because good luck overclocking one of those. Only way to do it is the BCLK, and they get really unstable, really fast when you try that.
They can't really be overclocked, and for the simple reason that it reduces stability. Any OC at all reduces stability, 1:10^15 processing errors won't crash your system, but for physics simulations, that's far more than is acceptable. Anyone got a stress test that will guarantee absolutely no processing errors from your OC? Hint, they don't exist.
In my opinion, it is perfectly reasonable to say that mission critical perfect stability means you don't even think about overclocking.
Either way, this is pretty well off topic...

Woo for cheating the silicon lottery with SiliconLottery.com!


----------



## Ganf

The more I see from these guys the more I like them. I think my next 2011 socket purchase will be from them with one of those tasty looking delidding options.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Thanks? There's more to high-availability than a CPU that processes instructions correctly. Anyone who demands a CPU work perfectly for hours and hours at artificially high loads should at least care about the entire rest of the computer and it's environment.


I'm mocking you because the depths someone has to go for their concerns of stability to be validated are outrageous.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> By "server", are we referring to Xeon CPUs?


Not necessarily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Because good luck overclocking one of those. Only way to do it is the BCLK, and they get really unstable, really fast when you try that.


Only applicable to recent Xeon generations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> They can't really be overclocked, and for the simple reason that it reduces stability.


Most modern Xeons don't have unlocked variants, this is true, but it has less to do with preserving stability than preserving profits by properly segmenting the market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Any OC at all reduces stability


Not necessarily.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> 1:10^15 processing errors won't crash your system, but for physics simulations, that's far more than is acceptable.


All it takes is a single one bit error in a critical instruction or memory address to crash a system.

Also, it only takes a few hours for a modern processors to retire 10^15 instructions, when properly loaded, and any error, anywhere, in any of them will fail most stress tests. One error in a quadrillion is a fairly flaky system.

Generally, I'm using multiple runs of multiple tests (individually, and in combinations intended to prompt errors most quickly), in environmental conditions that are much harsher than anything the system is likely to face in actual use, each run retiring between 10^16 and 10^17 instructions total (depending on the performance of the part), with any error, anywhere, being a failure leading to readjustment and retesting.

Normal, heavy use, will retire instructions at a fraction of this pace, in temperatures that are more than 30C lower, and I can generally be quite confident that errors will be so rare after a week or two of testing and validating, that the rate will be indistinguishable from a properly configured stock part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Anyone got a stress test that will guarantee absolutely no processing errors from your OC? Hint, they don't exist.


There are no tests that will guarantee absolutely no errors originating from a completely stock part operating well within manufacturer specified parameters.

However, I am most certainly fully capable of pushing so much work through a part in a fairly short period of time, that when leaving proper clock and temperature margins, will ensure an error rate so low as to be effectively no different from a control sample at stock speeds.

In any chip I hand bin for operation in mission critical scenarios, I am more likely to see errors from cosmic rays, or the decay of trace isotopes that made it into the silicon during manufacturing, than I am from my OCs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> In my opinion, it is perfectly reasonable to say that mission critical perfect stability means you don't even think about overclocking.


I'd trust a part overclocked within margins that I find acceptable, has been validated to the extent I find acceptable, more than an stock part that hasn't been validated to the same degree.


----------



## hleV

International shipping price to where I live suddenly jumped from $25 to nearly $50. What's up?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> International shipping price to where I live suddenly jumped from $25 to nearly $50. What's up?


I can't comment on Silicon Lottery's exact practices, but USPS postage to Lithuania from the States is quite expensive, and I'm not seeing a viable way to send even a CPU sized item for much less than 50 dollars. I don't know if this is a new USPS rate, or if SL has just corrected an erroneous S&H fee, but they aren't trying to scam you or anything.


----------



## plottingCreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Not necessarily.
> Only applicable to recent Xeon generations.
> Most modern Xeons don't have unlocked variants, this is true, but it has less to do with preserving stability than preserving profits by properly segmenting the market.
> Not necessarily.
> All it takes is a single one bit error in a critical instruction or memory address to crash a system.
> 
> Also, it only takes a few hours for a modern processors to retire 10^15 instructions, when properly loaded, and any error, anywhere, in any of them will fail most stress tests. One error in a quadrillion is a fairly flaky system.
> 
> Generally, I'm using multiple runs of multiple tests (individually, and in combinations intended to prompt errors most quickly), in environmental conditions that are much harsher than anything the system is likely to face in actual use, each run retiring between 10^16 and 10^17 instructions total (depending on the performance of the part), with any error, anywhere, being a failure leading to readjustment and retesting.
> 
> Normal, heavy use, will retire instructions at a fraction of this pace, in temperatures that are more than 30C lower, and I can generally be quite confident that errors will be so rare after a week or two of testing and validating, that the rate will be indistinguishable from a properly configured stock part.
> There are no tests that will guarantee absolutely no errors originating from a completely stock part operating well within manufacturer specified parameters.
> 
> However, I am most certainly fully capable of pushing so much work through a part in a fairly short period of time, that when leaving proper clock and temperature margins, will ensure an error rate so low as to be effectively no different from a control sample at stock speeds.
> 
> In any chip I hand bin for operation in mission critical scenarios, I am more likely to see errors from cosmic rays, or the decay of trace isotopes that made it into the silicon during manufacturing, than I am from my OCs.
> I'd trust a part overclocked within margins that I find acceptable, has been validated to the extent I find acceptable, more than an stock part that hasn't been validated to the same degree.


You sure about that single bit going wrong? Not many stress tests will fail on a single bit wrong, but something like FAH will come to an abrupt halt. A few weeks ago, I was having exactly this happen, couldn't fold for more than a few hours, even though my OC was 72 hours stable. It was never crashing my system, just failed folding. Toned my OC down to 4.3, and everything's running fine now. That's a stable OC that isn't stable enough for anything vitally important.

Not many people actually require insane stability, but the people that really do, simply can't overclock.
Just because you're not in such a situation, doesn't mean that the situation does not exist.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> You sure about that single bit going wrong? Not many stress tests will fail on a single bit wrong


In most stress tests that have any sort of error checking (which is pretty important for a stress test), a single wrong bit will produce a result that doesn't match the control, and thus an error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> but something like FAH will come to an abrupt halt. A few weeks ago, I was having exactly this happen, couldn't fold for more than a few hours, even though my OC was 72 hours stable.


72 hours of what? There is no single comprehensive stress test, and running something that is not suited to finding the weaknesses your setup actual has is not going to find them efficiently.

If you tested successfully for 72 hours and then had repeatable issues Folding, you didn't choose your tests or your test parameters very wisely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Not many people actually require insane stability, but the people that really do, simply can't overclock.


This is flatly incorrect.

Stock clock speeds are largely arbitrary figures, contingent on a whole slew of margins. These margins can be played with, and there is almost always a way to increase performance without sacrificing stability. You may well have to tighten some parameters (cleaner input power, lower temperatures, etc), or may have to sacrifice a some longevity if you don't, but stability is not automatically sacrificed by running some parameters out of spec.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> Just because you're not in such a situation


I do work where any error in the end result is unacceptable. I have OCed systems that I am confident enough in the stability thereof to bet my life on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plottingCreeper*
> 
> doesn't mean that the situation does not exist.


A situation where any increase in CPU speed invariably results in increased instability, regardless of all other factors, does not exist, because stability is dependent on these other factors as well.

A stock part is guaranteed to operate with stability at it's specified frequency as long a certain tolerances are met. This is a blanket, lowest common denominator, rating than many parts are more than capable of exceeding, with no measurable reduction in stability. In addition, most of us are well able to supply the part with an operating environment within a much tighter range of tolerances than specification demands, further improving stability.

Many, if not most, lower end parts would readily pass manufacturer validation for a higher clocked model, and it's a pure twist of fate (driven by demand for lower priced parts) that they weren't labeled as something better.

You are either saying is that one part is automatically more stable than another because it just happened to be labeled with a bigger number, despite the perfectly possible, and not even uncommon, cases where superior silicon has been packaged as a lower end part, which is a totally absurd assertion...or you are saying that no one besides the manufacturer has the ability to test and validate the stability of these parts, despite the manufacturers (AMD and Intel) barely doing any testing at all on the bulk of what they sell.

Just because you don't know how to find problems in stress testing doesn't mean that I don't.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> International shipping price to where I live suddenly jumped from $25 to nearly $50. What's up?


Some countries had priority mail international as an option, but that has been removed after dissatisfying performance. It's hard to find good shipping rates with tracking/delivery confirmation/insurance that won't take a month to get there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> The more I see from these guys the more I like them. I think my next 2011 socket purchase will be from them with one of those tasty looking delidding options.


All 2011-3 processors have the IHS soldered on by Intel, so delidding wouldn't make a difference. Not to mention it would be extremely difficult to do.


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Some countries had priority mail international as an option, but that has been removed after dissatisfying performance. It's hard to find good shipping rates with tracking/delivery confirmation/insurance that won't take a month to get there.


We're used to having stuff delivered to us in a month or so here. $50 is a big money here, though. $25 was fine because summed up it still ends up less or equal to the price of the CPUs in the local stores, but with $50 I'm somewhat encouraged to just go and risk it for cheaper. Plus I get a heatsink.

Just saying. Silicon Lottery was something I seriously considered and even pointed my friends to, but this shipping price jump is a no-no.


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Some countries had priority mail international as an option, but that has been removed after dissatisfying performance. It's hard to find good shipping rates with tracking/delivery confirmation/insurance that won't take a month to get there.
> All 2011-3 processors have the IHS soldered on by Intel, so delidding wouldn't make a difference. Not to mention it would be extremely difficult to do.


This is already confirmed for the next generation? I've already bought my 5930k for the year and knew delidding was out of the question for that.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> We're used to having stuff delivered to us in a month or so here. $50 is a big money here, though. $25 was fine because summed up it still ends up less or equal to the price of the CPUs in the local stores, but with $50 I'm somewhat encouraged to just go and risk it for cheaper. Plus I get a heatsink.
> 
> Just saying. Silicon Lottery was something I seriously considered and even pointed my friends to, but this shipping price jump is a no-no.


Thanks for the feedback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganf*
> 
> This is already confirmed for the next generation? I've already bought my 5930k for the year and knew delidding was out of the question for that.


I would be surprised if Intel didn't solder Broadwell-E.


----------



## bluewr

For the CPU deliding, what's the process used, and if sending in your own CPU, do you test it after deliding to make sure it work?
And how long would it usually take after you receive it to complete the deliding and send it back out?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> For the CPU deliding, what's the process used, and if sending in your own CPU, do you test it after deliding to make sure it work?
> And how long would it usually take after you receive it to complete the deliding and send it back out?


The process is described on the product page:

The IHS is removed from the CPU, VRMs are coated with liquid electric tape, stock thermal paste is replaced with Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, and then the IHS is sealed back into place.

Every CPU is tested before and after to confirm delidding worked as expected. It should only take 1-2 business days.


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> The process is described on the product page:
> 
> The IHS is removed from the CPU, VRMs are coated with liquid electric tape, stock thermal paste is replaced with Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra, and then the IHS is sealed back into place.
> 
> Every CPU is tested before and after to confirm delidding worked as expected. It should only take 1-2 business days.


OK, and what happens if you break a CPU that someone sent you?
Will we get a replacement?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluewr*
> 
> OK, and what happens if you break a CPU that someone sent you?
> Will we get a replacement?


Yes, if the CPU breaks during the delidding process (very unlikely), then a replacement would be issued.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmm.... I'll have to keep this service in mind as I might have some spare processors soonish and delidding is up there in my list of plans (especially for my 4770k, jeez it can run hot on some things!)


----------



## bluewr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, if the CPU breaks during the delidding process (very unlikely), then a replacement would be issued.


OK, thank you for answering my question.


----------



## mxthunder

Any ETA on more 4790K's?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Any ETA on more 4790K's?


Tomorrow


----------



## XiDillon

I totally went with this! The price was beyond fair and I added a delidding. Im happy with my purchase and the service I got from buying from SL


----------



## electro2u

Any chance I can send back my 4.8ghz that was supposed to be 4.9 and pay the difference for a 5ghz? It's delidded lol... I know the answer already


----------



## hollowtek

 great idea and people would pay the premium too. im poor so i got no choice but to play the lotto.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Any chance I can send back my 4.8ghz that was supposed to be 4.9 and pay the difference for a 5ghz? It's delidded lol... I know the answer already


Would they not let you return it? Could it not pass realbench at 4.9? If they gave you one that didn't work, why would you want to get another?


----------



## MrStick89

I placed my order for a 4.8ghz 4790k with delid last night. Kinda an impulse buy... haha! I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## xlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomfix*
> 
> No AMD products?


This isn't 2005.

No one is impressed by Toledo anymore and products since then haven't been all that amazing relative to the competition.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Would they not let you return it? Could it not pass realbench at 4.9? If they gave you one that didn't work, why would you want to get another?


I didn't ask. Got a lot Goin on lately. It passed xtu bench at 4.9ghz the very first time I set it up and then never again. It scores better at 4.8ghz. I've thrown more voltage than was supposed to be possibly necessary but no help.

I can imagine some chips that just barely squeak by going out. At the time they were only using xtu stress test for an hour which isn't very tough. Not sure what they changed to. Anyway I'd try again if they let me.


----------



## Blameless

They should probably have a +- 100Mhz disclaimer to account for variances in end-user setup, or if they are guaranteeing a certain speed, they should test for 100MHz higher.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I didn't ask. Got a lot Goin on lately. It passed xtu bench at 4.9ghz the very first time I set it up and then never again. It scores better at 4.8ghz. I've thrown more voltage than was supposed to be possibly necessary but no help.
> 
> I can imagine some chips that just barely squeak by going out. At the time they were only using xtu stress test for an hour which isn't very tough. Not sure what they changed to. Anyway I'd try again if they let me.


XTU stress is barely anything, I can see why you'd have trouble with the benchmark then. Everything on their site shows realbench, which for me is the most demanding thing to get my 5960X to do (besides P95 28.5 etc). I'm definitely going to give it a shot for my next CPU.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> I totally went with this! The price was beyond fair and I added a delidding. Im happy with my purchase and the service I got from buying from SL


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Any chance I can send back my 4.8ghz that was supposed to be 4.9 and pay the difference for a 5ghz? It's delidded lol... I know the answer already


It should still pass XTU stress at 4.9. We give everyone 14 days for returns in case they aren't satisfied, but it's been a couple months since your order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> They should probably have a +- 100Mhz disclaimer to account for variances in end-user setup, or if they are guaranteeing a certain speed, they should test for 100MHz higher.


Less than 5% of orders are making contact with difficulties, and it's usually something like trying to use the stock cooler or having fan speeds too low. Unless you're trying to overclock on a $50 motherboard, a $20 power supply, or have poor cooling, there really isn't too much variance in clock speed. We also have the +- 0.025V disclaimer which covers most of the differences between motherboards and power supplies.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> I didn't ask. Got a lot Goin on lately. It passed xtu bench at 4.9ghz the very first time I set it up and then never again. It scores better at 4.8ghz. I've thrown more voltage than was supposed to be possibly necessary but no help.
> 
> I can imagine some chips that just barely squeak by going out. At the time they were only using xtu stress test for an hour which isn't very tough. Not sure what they changed to. Anyway I'd try again if they let me.


As a note, the more voltage you pour into a processor the more XTU docks you for such in it's final score. Additionally, temperatures that your cores are at also play into the final score at least somewhat.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It should still pass XTU stress at 4.9. We give everyone 14 days for returns in case they aren't satisfied, but it's been a couple months since your order.


I'm sure it would. Understandable-I already knew the answer to my question =)
On the other hand the xtu stress you were previously using to validate these chips isn't nearly as tough as xtu benchmark which I did not understand at the time, and since then you've switched to real bench. Must be more than one simple answer for that change but one of them is certainly that validating with xtu stress could be misleading. So I'm glad there's been that change and I'm in no way unhappy with your service. Enjoy your booming business! =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As a note, the more voltage you pour into a processor the more XTU docks you for such in it's final score. Additionally, temperatures that your cores are at also play into the final score at least somewhat.


Pretty interesting points! Didn't know those things. The chip I have scores quite well for being somewhat slow by hard-core benching standards. Neat that if I can keep it cooler it might improve even more


----------



## scracy

Having built many systems and purchased many dud chips I think this is a great service being provided,next one definitely from these guys,nice work.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Perfect for those that don't want to play the silicon lottery. What do they do with the poorer clocking ones though?


Just sell em on ebay under a different user name and don't mention that they clock poorly LOL. That's the smart thing to do. Hey, we all play that game anyway.


----------



## thebski

@Silicon Lottery, have you considered contacting the admins about setting up sub in the hardware vendors section of this site? It might be a good way to consolidate general questions and availability questions/updates in one place.


----------



## TheBenson

How frequently are new batches put up on the site? I am interested a possibly buying a 5ghz chip, and obviously being that they are rare it might take more than one batch dump until one is available.


----------



## electro2u

Seems like every couple weeks


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> How frequently are new batches put up on the site? I am interested a possibly buying a 5ghz chip, and obviously being that they are rare it might take more than one batch dump until one is available.


I try to list additional stock every week on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I try to list additional stock every week on Friday/Saturday.


anxiously waiting for more of the good 5960X's









I've been really pleased with the 3 chips I've purchased so far.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> anxiously waiting for more of the good 5960X's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been really pleased with the 3 chips I've purchased so far.


What did you buy 3 5960xs for 0_o?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> What did you buy 3 5960xs for 0_o?


I read that as they purchased 3 other chips and want a 5960x too


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I read that as they purchased 3 other chips and want a 5960x too


I have purchased 2x 4790K's and 1x 5960X

I've been binning for 24/7 and LN2 chips.


----------



## VSG

lol I should have realized you would be gobbling up these chips


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I've been really pleased with the 3 chips I've purchased so far.


Awesome!


----------



## iSlayer

Silicon Lottery you're doing the great compiler in the sky's work. You'll have a sale of one of those low voltage high overclockers when I move up from x79.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> I have purchased 2x 4790K's and 1x 5960X
> 
> I've been binning for 24/7 and LN2 chips.


Ohhhhhh


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Silicon Lottery you're doing the great compiler in the sky's work. You'll have a sale of one of those low voltage high overclockers when I move up from x79.


That's where I'm at too. Will definitely be turning to Silicon Lotto for my X99 chip this fall. Hopefully prices don't get too crazy by then!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm looking forward to using Silicon Lottery for the couple of builds I have planned this year ^_^


----------



## demps709

Decisions decisions.... 4.5 @ 1.3v 5820k from Silicon Lottery for $388 after shipping, or try my luck at getting a better chip from microcenter for $318 after tax. Thoughts?


----------



## Gunslinger.

Silicon Lottery FTW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Decisions decisions.... 4.5 @ 1.3v 5820k from Silicon Lottery for $388 after shipping, or try my luck at getting a better chip from microcenter for $318 after tax. Thoughts?


Silicon Lottery FTW


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> Decisions decisions.... 4.5 @ 1.3v 5820k from Silicon Lottery for $388 after shipping, or try my luck at getting a better chip from microcenter for $318 after tax. Thoughts?


*Cough* Wait until tomorrow to order. *Cough*


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> *Cough* Wait until tomorrow to order. *Cough*


Stop it... I'm trying not to spend any more money on Haswell lol


----------



## shellbunner

Do I sense a price drop incoming???
Damn did I order my 5820K at 4.5 @ 1.275 two days too early?


----------



## demps709

May I have a time EST? I'm going on a trip tomorrow that's right by a microcenter so I was going to buy then.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demps709*
> 
> May I have a time EST? I'm going on a trip tomorrow that's right by a microcenter so I was going to buy then.


I think this is what they were referring to:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566460867219161089


----------



## mxthunder

BOOYAH! Thanks for the discount. Just pulled the trigger on a 4.8Ghz 4790K!


----------



## TheBenson

This site really needs a last updated marker. I know it has been said that new stock is added on Fri or Sat, but it's hard to tell if new stock has actually been added unless what you are looking for goes from sold out to in stock.


----------



## electro2u

The chip I got likes lower temps. Got it on water and now it runs 4.9ghz prime stable at 1.325.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> The chip I got likes lower temps. Got it on water and now it runs 4.9ghz prime stable at 1.325.


What i'm hoping for with my 4930k. 4.8GHz stability <1.3v please!

Going to get into water cooling, air can only go so far.

Edit: this isn't the Ivy-E owners thread.


----------



## 316320

I bought a 4790k from silicon lottery about a month ago, absolutely flawless. Runs at stated specs and its running those 24/7. Will defiantly be doing more business with silicon lottery


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> I bought a 4790k from silicon lottery about a month ago, absolutely flawless. Runs at stated specs and its running those 24/7. Will defiantly be doing more business with silicon lottery


Yep same here i bought 4790K [email protected] from silicon lottery delided, in my rig runs [email protected] 1 hour of both Aida64 and XTU stable, cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## beatfried

sooo, i'm waiting since the opening of the thread looking at the page daily, but never saw a 5960X @ 4.7GHz,
was there ever one?


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its an interesting concept, but im skeptical that an hour of XTU is stable. I know they dont have the time for this, but id be more than happy to pay if they had say ran [email protected] for 24 hours. Surely they dont move that many chips that they only have an hour per cpu to test?


Right? I mean back when hitting 4GHz was a big deal, I remember people saying that it wasn't stable unless you ran a 24-hour blend test on Prime95 and a few other programs after that. One hour is simply not enough to test for any errors that might occur.


----------



## The Pook

Was gonna buy from them but when I ordered Thursday night they were OOS of everything


----------



## ENTERPRISE

If anyone is looking for a small incite into the SiliconLottery CPU's then you can read about my purchase Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1541945/my-experience-with-a-pre-binned-intel-4790k/0_50#post_23579789


----------



## fat4l

Any updates on availability of [email protected] ?


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a small incite into the SiliconLottery CPU's then you can read about my purchase Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1541945/my-experience-with-a-pre-binned-intel-4790k/0_50#post_23579789


Thanks for posting the link. I'm a 'burned out' AMD user with a small oc'd 8350, that I've become bored with. For the last couple of weeks, been thinking of doing my first Intel build in twenty years. Your post got my juices flowing. Most likely will be doing business with the Silicone Lottery folks thanks to your post. I just don't want to spend excessive money on the same motherboard that they use. Would a mobo in the $250 range (U.S.) likely get the same results? If, so? Which would you recommend? Many Thanks for any reply.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> This site really needs a last updated marker. I know it has been said that new stock is added on Fri or Sat, but it's hard to tell if new stock has actually been added unless what you are looking for goes from sold out to in stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Was gonna buy from them but when I ordered Thursday night they were OOS of everything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Any updates on availability of [email protected] ?


I am going to be working less hours so I can focus more on the lottery. I dislike things being out of stock as well, but prices will keep adjusting until some balance is maintained. I have obtained some additional financing, and you should start seeing a lot more stock being consistently available within the coming weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beatfried*
> 
> sooo, i'm waiting since the opening of the thread looking at the page daily, but never saw a 5960X @ 4.7GHz,
> was there ever one?


I have only found one so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Right? I mean back when hitting 4GHz was a big deal, I remember people saying that it wasn't stable unless you ran a 24-hour blend test on Prime95 and a few other programs after that. One hour is simply not enough to test for any errors that might occur.


The more you pay, the better silicon you get. This isn't a stability service, it's just a quick binning of chips. If I had to spend 24-48 hours with each CPU, I would have to charge massive premiums.


----------



## Pudfark

Is it important for a Silicone Lottery customer to use the same board that you used to test with, to get the same results?
If I have to, I would (ouch) use the same board. Though, I kinda prefer the 'Hero' version if that would be doable, with the same/similar results?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Is it important for a Silicone Lottery customer to use the same board that you used to test with, to get the same results?
> If I have to, I would (ouch) use the same board. Though, I kinda prefer the 'Hero' version if that would be doable, with the same/similar results?


You _should_ obtain similar results with the hero.


----------



## mxthunder

Thought of 1 tip for the website. Keep the prices listed even if the items are out of stock so that people can plan purchases when they see the stock come in, insead of having to hurry up and look at all the options when the stock comes in. Right now you only get a price if its out of stock on the main products pages, but not for each voltage availible.


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> You _should_ obtain similar results with the hero.


Thank You and I will be ordering when stock becomes available.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I am going to be working less hours so I can focus more on the lottery. I dislike things being out of stock as well, but prices will keep adjusting until some balance is maintained. I have obtained some additional financing, and you should start seeing a lot more stock being consistently available within the coming weeks.


sounds promising!


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thought of 1 tip for the website. Keep the prices listed even if the items are out of stock so that people can plan purchases when they see the stock come in, insead of having to hurry up and look at all the options when the stock comes in. Right now you only get a price if its out of stock on the main products pages, but not for each voltage availible.


That may be difficult with the fluctuation in CPU prices. :dunno:

SS


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> If anyone is looking for a small incite into the SiliconLottery CPU's then you can read about my purchase Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1541945/my-experience-with-a-pre-binned-intel-4790k/0_50#post_23579789
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the link. I'm a 'burned out' AMD user with a small oc'd 8350, that I've become bored with. For the last couple of weeks, been thinking of doing my first Intel build in twenty years. Your post got my juices flowing. Most likely will be doing business with the Silicone Lottery folks thanks to your post. I just don't want to spend excessive money on the same motherboard that they use. Would a mobo in the $250 range (U.S.) likely get the same results? If, so? Which would you recommend? Many Thanks for any reply.
Click to expand...

I will not pretend to be all knowing when it come to the best Overclocking boards that maintain a good degree of stability with regards to voltage delivery or boards with the best features as I have generally stuck to Asus ROG Series motherboards and I find these series of motherboards to be fantastic for overclocking, packed with tweaking tools, right down to the nitty gritty setting which can be very important. Granted the Asus ROG boards come at a premium but you get what you pay for if I am honest and if you are looking to maintain a high overclock with a pre-binned CPU or otherwise then it is worth paying the premium. There is no point in shelling out for a CPU capable of 5Ghz if your board lacks the magic to make it happen or at least maintain stability.

I myself have an ITX Based build and have the Asus Maximus Impact VI. Fantastic board packed with overclocking goodness and has not failed me yet.


----------



## Pudfark

Thank You for sharing your insight and experience with me. I was/am (on the verge of) getting the Asus "Hero" VII now my addled mind is in doubt?
Sorta like going to a "cat house".....a hundred bucks more? and no 'buyers remorse'. Might as well go all the way....and will. Thanks.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Thank You for sharing your insight and experience with me. I was/am (on the verge of) getting the Asus "Hero" VII now my addled mind is in doubt?
> Sorta like going to a "cat house".....a hundred bucks more? and no 'buyers remorse'. Might as well go all the way....and will. Thanks.


ive done plenty 250 boards, 120 boards, and even right now in one of my builds ive got a 120 board that 1ghz overclock. But its up to you if you think those 250 boards are woth the maybe 100 mhz overclock over the 120.


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> ive done plenty 250 boards, 120 boards, and even right now in one of my builds ive got a 120 board that 1ghz overclock. But its up to you if you think those 250 boards are woth the maybe 100 mhz overclock over the 120.


Well, ok.... I also can't see spending that kind of money on a 'binned' chip and then buying a 'lower end' board. Not saying that cheaper is less quality. However, after playing with my current amd 8350 and a cheap board and the warping and problems I had and replacing it with the current Sabertooth in my sig, I'm into better boards, good power phases and VRM temps. Besides all of that, I'm old and don't wanna leave my kids with to much money.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Any idea when more i5's will be available? Even if they don't clock as high on average, I think many here would love to have one with guaranteed performance.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Well, ok.... I also can't see spending that kind of money on a 'binned' chip and then buying a 'lower end' board. Not saying that cheaper is less quality. However, after playing with my current amd 8350 and a cheap board and the warping and problems I had and replacing it with the current Sabertooth in my sig, I'm into better boards, good power phases and VRM temps. Besides all of that, I'm old and don't wanna leave my kids with to much money.


well im talking about intel boards so, theres the difference


----------



## Pudfark

@junkerde Yes there is a difference. The last Intel system I built was a 386 DX40. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions and hope that nice folks like you will give me a hand. Thanks.

Btw, I just ordered my CPU from Silicone Lottery. I registered on their site and sent them an email. Within one hour I received an email back from them stating that what I wanted was now in stock. I ordered at that moment a 4790k at 4.8ghz at 3.0v and went the 'delidded' route.

Now, sigh....to make the mobo decision? I think..atm between a Asus Hero and a Formula? May have to flip a coin...though, if I get the Formula? I won't have a coin to flip for awhile......


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Any idea when more i5's will be available? Even if they don't clock as high on average, I think many here would love to have one with guaranteed performance.


It's possible within the coming weeks. 4690Ks are tough on me though, there are significantly more duds (4.2GHz etc).


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It's possible within the coming weeks. 4690Ks are tough on me though, there are significantly more duds (4.2GHz etc).


I would sugest not spending ur money and "$$" time on buying and testing 4690k. Rather invest in 4790k which brings more profit to you and to ppl:thumb:


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> @junkerde Yes there is a difference. The last Intel system I built was a 386 DX40. I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions and hope that nice folks like you will give me a hand. Thanks.
> 
> Btw, I just ordered my CPU from Silicone Lottery. I registered on their site and sent them an email. Within one hour I received an email back from them stating that what I wanted was now in stock. I ordered at that moment a 4790k at 4.8ghz at 3.0v and went the 'delidded' route.
> 
> Now, sigh....to make the mobo decision? I think..atm between a Asus Hero and a Formula? May have to flip a coin...though, if I get the Formula? I won't have a coin to flip for awhile......


The point is that while high end vs low end AMD motherboards might have significantly different overclocking capabilities, the Intel boards do not, unless you get into the bargain basement stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> That may be difficult with the fluctuation in CPU prices. :dunno:
> 
> SS


Intel CPU prices remain fairly constant. Very rarely does their MSRP drop throughout their life. Retail sales have fluctuations, but distributors generally don't fluctuate.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Intel CPU prices remain fairly constant. Very rarely does their MSRP drop throughout their life. Retail sales have fluctuations, but distributors generally don't fluctuate.


Silicon lottery said prices will keep fluctuating until supply and demand is met I'd assume. As it stands now, 5ghz chips sell out within minutes so it would seem the price is too low.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Silicon lottery said prices will keep fluctuating until supply and demand is met I'd assume. As it stands now, 5ghz chips sell out within minutes so it would seem the price is too low.


Honestly, I would expect the highest clocking chips available on the website to reach pretty astronomical prices. I wouldn't be surprised to see them be double MSRP at some point. Especially that 4.7 GHz 5960X.

While I certainly understand, that would kind of suck. No doubt in my mind the sooner you buy the better because prices will continue to increase. However, I'm going to be gone an awful lot in the next 6-8 months and it just makes no sense for me to upgrade right now. I will not even be around my computer for the vast majority of that time, and I'm afraid that by this fall/winter the prices on the good clocking chips will be pretty great. We will see what happens, and I completely understand that the few good ones have to make up for all the duds.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Silicon lottery said prices will keep fluctuating until supply and demand is met I'd assume. As it stands now, 5ghz chips sell out within minutes so it would seem the price is too low.


Supply is too low. We know nothing about actual demand.

The prices could very easily go up and stop selling.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It's possible within the coming weeks. 4690Ks are tough on me though, there are significantly more duds (4.2GHz etc).


If you can manage the same kinda prices for the less-than-stellar i5's as you do on the i7's, I'm sure they would sell very well. Even if they "only" did 4.2 GHz, it would still make sense to us if they were as good a deal as, say, the 4.7 GHz i7's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I would sugest not spending ur money and "$$" time on buying and testing 4690k. Rather invest in 4790k which brings more profit to you and to ppl:thumb:


Some of us have trouble justifying the price of the i7 when there's almost no real-world improvement in performance.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> If you can manage the same kinda prices for the less-than-stellar i5's as you do on the i7's, I'm sure they would sell very well. Even if they "only" did 4.2 GHz, it would still make sense to us if they were as good a deal as, say, the 4.7 GHz i7's.
> Some of us have trouble justifying the price of the i7 when there's almost no real-world improvement in performance.


I'd buy a binned 4690k if it done 4.7Ghz or above @ 1.275-1.3v. I was looking through Silicon lottery before I bought mine, but just could not scrabble together the cash for an i7.


----------



## intrigger

Hi, seen that it hasn't been mentioned on this thread. Silicon lottery had 2 5930k listings on ebay for ES (engineering samples I am guessing, althought they do some boxed), one at 4.5Ghz and the second at 4.6Ghz.

Already nabbed the 4.6Ghz version  But has anyone seen 5930k's in the past (they are not listed on the siliconlottery website...)?


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intrigger*
> 
> Hi, seen that it hasn't been mentioned on this thread. Silicon lottery had 2 5930k listings on ebay for ES (engineering samples I am guessing, althought they do some boxed), one at 4.5Ghz and the second at 4.6Ghz.
> 
> Already nabbed the 4.6Ghz version  But has anyone seen 5930k's in the past (they are not listed on the siliconlottery website...)?


Yeah, they don't sell many of them though. Makes sense, 5820k and 5960x are the more popular of the Haswell E's by a fair margin.


----------



## nSone

@Silicon Lottery any chance you'd ship to other countries in Europe? I'm sure it's been asked before but just in case... Thank you!


----------



## error-id10t

I swear they shipped pretty much everywhere in Europe, there were only one or two countries not showing up in the shipping list before. Wonder what happened.


----------



## XLifted

Good idea, if they did it with GPUs as well it would have been even more interesting


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I swear they shipped pretty much everywhere in Europe, there were only one or two countries not showing up in the shipping list before. Wonder what happened.


Has anyone else noticed that they have changed the way they list their CPU'S now,no longer listing mulitiple voltage options only one ie:less than 1.325V


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Prices have been increasing alot, 5Ghz 4790K's are $620 now when they were like $400 ish before


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Prices have been increasing alot, 5Ghz 4790K's are $620 now when they were like $400 ish before


He said prices were low to generate hype and interest and spread the word, and that he was losing money on each one. Prices goes up until he can find a balance between supply and demand.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that they have changed the way they list their CPU'S now,no longer listing mulitiple voltage options only one ie:less than 1.325V


maybe they're updating the site or smt. I can swear the multiple voltage option was there few hours ago (*6h ago when I wrote here to ask about shipment)

hope they're updating the shipping countries list


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery any chance you'd ship to other countries in Europe? I'm sure it's been asked before but just in case... Thank you!


They do, just PM them. I'm from Europe too, but the import costs kill the value. I have to pay like 30% import








A 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K w/ delid would cost me €500 (!)


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> They do, just PM them. I'm from Europe too, but the import costs kill the value. I have to pay like 30% import
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K w/ delid would cost me €500 (!)


thanks for the info. I'll PM them to check the options.
I feel you on import tax though







trust me you don't wanna know how that goes here... you can't even tell the % since it basically depends on the mood of the guy doing the paperwork... crazy *****
anyways I've had a few successful attempts on evading taxes from ebay purchases, that's if the seller would like to do a tiny favor








but yeah... 500eu is way over! how much did the delid alone cost you?


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> They do, just PM them. I'm from Europe too, but the import costs kill the value. I have to pay like 30% import
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 4.8GHz 1.3V 4790K w/ delid would cost me €500 (!)
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info. I'll PM them to check the options.
> I feel you on import tax though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me you don't wanna know how that goes here... you can't even tell the % since it basically depends on the mood of the guy doing the paperwork... crazy *****
> anyways I've had a few successful attempts on evading taxes from ebay purchases, that's if the seller would like to do a tiny favor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah... 500eu is way over! how much did the delid alone cost you?
Click to expand...

CPU was $330, delid $50 and shipping $50 as well. And then the tax >_>


----------



## kingduqc

Any news on gpu offering?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Prices have been increasing alot, 5Ghz 4790K's are $620 now when they were like $400 ish before


I must have got really lucky with Silicon Lottery i paid $396 plus $50 including shipping delid for [email protected] from them. In my board i get [email protected] stable We dont pay import duties in Australia for anything under $1000AU.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Prices have been increasing alot, 5Ghz 4790K's are $620 now when they were like $400 ish before


they are selling via pm only and to the highest payer,on the website there isn't much stuff.
not professional at all


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> they are selling via pm only and to the highest payer,on the website there isn't much stuff.
> not professional at all


I dont think thats true,I got email today saying they had 5Ghz in stock,but that didnt help me much at 4am my time lol


----------



## jorpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I dont think thats true,I got email today saying they had 5Ghz in stock,but that didnt help me much at 4am my time lol


I was toying with the idea of a 5960x because it was $1169 now it's $1699. Awesome chip for whoever can get one, I can't convince myself I want one that bad though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Right? I mean back when hitting 4GHz was a big deal, I remember people saying that it wasn't stable unless you ran a 24-hour blend test on Prime95 and a few other programs after that. One hour is simply not enough to test for any errors that might occur.


It's up to the purchaser to determine what sort of stability they are looking for.

As long as the seller indicates what the part is guaranteed to do under which test, that's enough to sort the parts adequately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Some of us have trouble justifying the price of the i7 when there's almost no real-world improvement in performance.


No real-world improvement for some, but plenty for others.

Regardless, this argument is about the margins one can get and still move parts. The i7s are higher margin. The i7s are also in high demand.


----------



## CallsignVega

Woa, $1700 now for a 4.7 5960X. I wonder how many people would bite at that price.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, $1700 now for a 4.7 5960X. I wonder how many people would bite at that price.


He made the comment in post 460 that he has only found one that will do 4.7 so far. I expected those chips to get pretty crazy price wise. I'm starting to think I'm going to regret not pulling the trigger on a 46 chip before they get too out of hand too.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> He made the comment in post 460 that he has only found one that will do 4.7 so far. I expected those chips to get pretty crazy price wise.


Yeah, better to blame Intel for being stuck at 4.5 GHz for like 10 years now.


----------



## mxthunder

It looks like the drop down to select the voltage you want is gone. That kinda sucks.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> It looks like the drop down to select the voltage you want is gone. That kinda sucks.


It does, but it makes sense. I think it would require a lot more testing because not only are you testing different clock speeds with each chip but also voltages within each clock speed. Also, how many 1.275V and 1.300V chips can't do the next frequency at 1.35V? There will be a few that hit a wall and can't, but I'd say more often than not if you can do, say 4.5 at 1.275V, then that chip will fall into the 4.6 category at some voltage.

I am just glad the chips are guaranteed at 1.325 or less. The 1.35V chips never really interested me.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm sure if you have any special requirements, you can email SL and they will see what's available.


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> He made the comment in post 460 that he has only found one that will do 4.7 so far. I expected those chips to get pretty crazy price wise.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, better to blame Intel for being stuck at 4.5 GHz for like 10 years now.
Click to expand...

Well, I mainly blame Intel for raising competent prices above launch price, nearly a year later









Srsly: 350$ for the "mainstream" unlocked i7? (Or 250 for the unlocked i5).
Where is the amazing value of the 2500K/2600K days =/


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Well, I mainly blame Intel for raising competent prices above launch price, nearly a year later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srsly: 350$ for the "mainstream" unlocked i7? (Or 250 for the unlocked i5).
> Where is the amazing value of the 2500K/2600K days =/


I'm pissed that instead of launching Broadwell along with the Z97 chipset they decided to call the 4770K a 4790K and made up a bunch of lies to sell it. I remember when they kept saying that DC was good for 5GHz on air and didn't have to be delidded. What a joke.


----------



## fleetfeather

tbf, DC overclocks a hell of a lot easier than OG HW did. Same design, but seemingly more refined


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> tbf, DC overclocks a hell of a lot easier than OG HW did. Same design, but seemingly more refined


Eh, from the DC owner's thread it sounds like the average is still around 4.3 to 4.5. I think they lowered the gap between the die and IHS and called it a day. They certainly didn't spin a new die or anything.

Considering all the previews for it were making it sound like every chip was golden, I think I'm correct to feel jaded. Indeed, if the previews were indicative of actual performance, we wouldn't need SL!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Eh, from the DC owner's thread it sounds like the average is still around 4.3 to 4.5. I think they lowered the gap between the die and IHS and called it a day. They certainly didn't spin a new die or anything.
> 
> Considering all the previews for it were making it sound like every chip was golden, I think I'm correct to feel jaded. Indeed, if the previews were indicative of actual performance, we wouldn't need SL!


The 4690Ks may linger around 4.3 to 4.5, but almost all 4790Ks can do at least 4.6.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Eh, from the DC owner's thread it sounds like the average is still around 4.3 to 4.5. I think they lowered the gap between the die and IHS and called it a day. They certainly didn't spin a new die or anything.
> 
> Considering all the previews for it were making it sound like every chip was golden, I think I'm correct to feel jaded. Indeed, if the previews were indicative of actual performance, we wouldn't need SL!


no doubt the "5ghz on air" statement was not generally fulfilled - there are a few, but you have to search for them. i still don't understand what the claimed 'manufacturing limitation' is that prevents intel from soldering z97 chips


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> no doubt the "5ghz on air" statement was not generally fulfilled - there are a few, but you have to search for them. i still don't understand what the claimed 'manufacturing limitation' is that prevents intel from soldering z97 chips


I think the short answer is because they can get away with not doing it. I think at one time there was a rumor that the soldering process was cracking the smaller dies (dice?) but I don't think that was substantiated.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> It does, but it makes sense. I think it would require a lot more testing because not only are you testing different clock speeds with each chip but also voltages within each clock speed. Also, how many 1.275V and 1.300V chips can't do the next frequency at 1.35V? There will be a few that hit a wall and can't, but I'd say more often than not if you can do, say 4.5 at 1.275V, then that chip will fall into the 4.6 category at some voltage.
> 
> I am just glad the chips are guaranteed at 1.325 or less. The 1.35V chips never really interested me.


Well, this is Haswell. The actual delivered voltage will be 0.02v higher than specified in bios, so 1.325v from siliconlottery is literally 1.345v.

Also, even vanilla Haswell averaged [email protected] DC is ~100-200mhz better consistently, at least the 4790k's. Didn't SiliconLottery post 70% of 4790k chips did 4.7 @1.295?


----------



## xioros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> tbf, DC overclocks a hell of a lot easier than OG HW did. Same design, but seemingly more refined *less flawed by design*


Intel basically ripped us of, again. First Ivy Bridge with **** TIM and now Haswell. "But we can fix in a revision. You'll have to buy a new, more expensive chip though."
Instead of just sticking to the same solder as found in Sandy...

AMD really needs to step up (both on the CPU & GPU market). Intel's and Nvidia's monopolies just keep growing and getting worse.
If AMD offered even a bit of competition on the high-end segment, the current product lines would be cheaper and faster...


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I think the short answer is because they can get away with not doing it. I think at one time there was a rumor that the soldering process was cracking the smaller dies (dice?) but I don't think that was substantiated.


http://iweb.tms.org/PbF/JOM-0606-67.pdf - page 5 (71).

Smaller dies are more prone to center degradation of the TIM-to-IHS interface, while all die sizes tend to experience crack formation (in the TIM not the die) at the corners. End result being solder is less reliable on small dies, and most reliable on medium ones.

Haswell is a very long and thin die, while Haswell-E is almost square. They probably could make solder work well enough on Haswell, but it would cost more for an already lower margin part.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> Instead of just sticking to the same solder as found in Sandy...


Haswell's narrowest die dimension is about 25% less than that of Sandy. The same solder likely would not have acceptable reliability.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> If AMD offered even a bit of competition on the high-end segment, the current product lines would be cheaper and faster...


Mid-range. If and when they can compete well with Intel's 4c4t offering (not the case since sandy bridge) there might finally be 6 core mainstream or a drop on the hyperthreading-tax


----------



## Dragonsyph

So i can order a 4790k 4.8ghz for CHEAPER then retail?


----------



## 770class

I was thinking about getting a chip from silicon lottery but the prices are getting too high for the better x99 chips. I could get a 1680 xeon thats unlocked with No fivr for that price.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xioros*
> 
> AMD really needs to step up (both on the CPU & GPU market). Intel's and Nvidia's monopolies just keep growing and getting worse.
> If AMD offered even a bit of competition on the high-end segment, the current product lines would be cheaper and faster...


AMD has faster CPUs than Nvidia, and faster GPUs than Intel. Does that count?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> So i can order a 4790k 4.8ghz for CHEAPER then retail?


If you are near a MicroCenter, try your luck for $279.99. SL guarantees 4.8GH +/- 100MHz for $320. Newegg retails unbinned for $330. Pick your poison, although one in this batch is more lethal.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you are near a MicroCenter, try your luck for $279.99. SL guarantees 4.8GH +/- 100MHz for $320. Newegg retails unbinned for $330. Pick your poison, although one in this batch is more lethal.


Its temping to buy the SL cpu.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Its temping to buy the SL cpu.


I had a [email protected] 4790K in my cart on valentine's day at $319.99 - $15 promo. I was that close, but finally decided that I do not want to go through the delid and tuning again.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I had a [email protected] 4790K in my cart on valentine's day at $319.99 - $15 promo. I was that close, but finally decided that I do not want to go through the delid and tuning again.


Ya i chipped the 3770k i got off ebay for 100 bucks while deliding it lol. The ihs was rock solid. I cracked it so hard with the hammer/wood it chipped the pcb lol.

Ya its temping to have them delid it also for the extra 50 bucks. But an 4790k at 1.275 seems like it would be decent temps with water cooling.

Doing another build for a family member, he wanted me to do a 4790k with a 980. So i don't know if im gonna order the cpu from newegg and try to get lucky with a good OCer or buy a 4.8ghz chip for SL and id be happy with it even doing 4.7 at decent temps.

You think a SL 4.8ghz chip would work with an 120 dollar z97 asus motherboard?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya i chipped the 3770k i got off ebay for 100 bucks while deliding it lol. The ihs was rock solid. I cracked it so hard with the hammer/wood it chipped the pcb lol.
> 
> Ya its temping to have them delid it also for the extra 50 bucks. But an 4790k at 1.275 seems like it would be decent temps with water cooling.
> 
> Doing another build for a family member, he wanted me to do a 4790k with a 980. So i don't know if im gonna order the cpu from newegg and try to get lucky with a good OCer or buy a 4.8ghz chip for SL and id be happy with it even doing 4.7 at decent temps.
> 
> You think a SL 4.8ghz chip would work with an 120 dollar z97 asus motherboard?


Please refer to SIN's VRM list when considering motherboards for overclocking. 4.8GHz is pretty significant so get something decent for it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Please refer to SIN's VRM list when considering motherboards for overclocking. 4.8GHz is pretty significant so get something decent for it.


Thanks for the link 8).


----------



## thebski

It may have been asked somewhere in the thread, but I searched and didn't see it, so apologies if it's already out there. Does Silicon Lottery charge sales tax in the US? Shipping would be to Kansas.

Thinking about moving my X99 build date up. I was going to build it this fall, but the hardware will be the same and it looks like the Silicon Lotto CPUs are only going to get more expensive from here. Thanks in advance to anyone who is able to answer.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I think they are in Texas, so no sales tax unless you are from Texas or an evil state.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> @Silicon Lottery any chance you'd ship to other countries in Europe? I'm sure it's been asked before but just in case... Thank you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I swear they shipped pretty much everywhere in Europe, there were only one or two countries not showing up in the shipping list before. Wonder what happened.


100% of our problems have been with international orders, so the countries on the site have been limited. If any international OCN member is ready to order, send me a PM and I'll get you set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> It may have been asked somewhere in the thread, but I searched and didn't see it, so apologies if it's already out there. Does Silicon Lottery charge sales tax in the US? Shipping would be to Kansas.
> 
> Thinking about moving my X99 build date up. I was going to build it this fall, but the hardware will be the same and it looks like the Silicon Lotto CPUs are only going to get more expensive from here. Thanks in advance to anyone who is able to answer.


Sales tax only applies to Texas residents.


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Sales tax only applies to Texas residents.


Sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## Pudfark

Well, as I inquired/stated on page 46 or so...here. I bought a 4790k from Silicon Lottery. It was the 4.8GHz @ 1.30V CPU VCORE and 1.90V CPU VCCIN and I paid extra to have it 'Delidded'.
They shipped it the same day via USPS (2 day shipping). Thanks to the USPS, it arrived a week later Short on time and patience, I installed it on a Asus Maximus Hero VII and let it 'burn in' for 24 hours at stock speeds and volts. The CPU is cooled with an H100i (No CorsairLink) and stock TIM. The pic's above are from today's overclocking and a dab of IntelBurnTest set on 'high'. I'm very impressed with Silicon Lottery and the 'selected' chip that they sent me. This 4790k just blows away my previous overclocked 8350 and I couldn't be happier.









I certainly would do business with Silicon Lottery again and believe my experience was average and my money was well spent.









Hope this helps/encourages others.


----------



## Norz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Please refer to SIN's VRM list when considering motherboards for overclocking. 4.8GHz is pretty significant so get something decent for it.


"Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /index.php/vrm-list on this server."

Do you have another link maybe?


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as I inquired/stated on page 46 or so...here. I bought a 4790k from Silicon Lottery. It was the 4.8GHz @ 1.30V CPU VCORE and 1.90V CPU VCCIN and I paid extra to have it 'Delidded'.
> They shipped it the same day via USPS (2 day shipping). Thanks to the USPS, it arrived a week later Short on time and patience, I installed it on a Asus Maximus Hero VII and let it 'burn in' for 24 hours at stock speeds and volts. The CPU is cooled with an H100i (No CorsairLink) and stock TIM. The pic's above are from today's overclocking and a dab of IntelBurnTest set on 'high'. I'm very impressed with Silicon Lottery and the 'selected' chip that they sent me. This 4790k just blows away my previous overclocked 8350 and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly would do business with Silicon Lottery again and believe my experience was average and my money was well spent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps/encourages others.


USPS screwed me on my order as well!

http://abc13.com/news/expect-more-shipping-delays-from-usps-next-year/441159/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norz*
> 
> "Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /index.php/vrm-list on this server."
> 
> Do you have another link maybe?


Lucky for you, some Chinese website mirrored the latest edition:

http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/hdforum/11673966

OCN's version, but not as up-to-date: http://www.overclock.net/t/1490142/z97-vrm-info

SIN's website is back now as of 6:34pm -6GMT.

Attaching a copy of the official image here in case it goes out again:


----------



## jdstock76

This kind of takes the fun out of it for me but I can see the practicality for the serious OC'er. I would definitely not want to spent hundreds if not thousands trying to find that one perfect chip.







to siliconlottery!


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> USPS screwed me on my order as well!
> 
> http://abc13.com/news/expect-more-shipping-delays-from-usps-next-year/441159/


Actually never had USPS problems here. UPS though...


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> Actually never had USPS problems here. UPS though...


Neither have I. I ship and receive UPS ask the time.


----------



## Craftyman

I really wish review sites would review traditionally CPU-bound games. I would kill to see a review of this for Planetside 2 one of the most frustratingly CPU intensive games I've come across.


----------



## ssateneth

I know I'm not using the same CPU as what the thread is all about, but I puchased a binned i7-5960x from Silicon Lottery about 2 weeks ago. It was tested/binned for 4.6GHz @ 1.325vcore. Sure I paid about $200 above retail, but I couldn't be happier. After tweaking settings around (and there is still room for more tweaking), I got it realbench stable @ 4.75Ghz 1.35v, 4.5Ghz Cache, and 32GB DDR4-3000MHz 15-15-15-35 1T. Much better than my retail 5960x that only pushed 4.3GHz core, 4.2GHz Cache, and 32GB DDR4-2666Mhz 13-13-13-30 1T.

I have extra long liquid cooling tubing and case fan power lead, so I have my radiator sitting just outside my window on a little shelf and am able to enjoy the chilly wisconsin air cooling my CPU + GPU's without all the heat being dumped into my room. I'd really like to figure out what I have to do to get it LinX or Prime95 stable since it'll bug me in the back of my mind that its not 100% stable in those applications (Floating point rounding errors), but in everything else, it churns along just fine.

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend Silicon Lottery to other people. My expectations were exceeded by far.


----------



## Pudfark

I had the same pleasant and solid experience with Silicon Lottery last month with my 4790K.
Just like you, I got what I paid for and a little more.


----------



## TheBenson

Has Silicon Lottery changed it's model to put all 4970k cpu validations at 1.325 volts rather than the drop down options for better validations?


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Woa, $1700 now for a 4.7 5960X. I wonder how many people would bite at that price.


It's crazy how much people are willing to spend on a well binned 5960x. I sold a 4.7GHz @ 1.3V i7 5960x a few months ago for well over $1,700 USD and a few 4.6 GHz @ 1.3V in the $1100-1300 range and many of those buyers did not even try to barging either. I guess some folks just want the absolute best without compromise and there's lots of people like that out there.


----------



## Pudfark

I couldn't say....I went by their site the other day...was just curious and I think I remember a bit of what you saw?
I've had my chip about three weeks. I bought the 4790k @4.8ghz with 1.30 Vcore and I think? 1.90 Vcinn?
They may be advertising something different now? If I were you, I'd call them. I did and spoke to a fella named "Preston" I think? What I found out is that if they have it, they sell it and they ship it the same day. I would and will do business with them again. Give them a call. "If ya don't ask, ya don't get."


----------



## Dragonsyph

I was gonna buy one from them but i went ahead and got one from newegg. I got pretty lucky with my chip. Does 4.8ghz 1.28 with 4.4ghz cache with ring 1.22V. Also can do 5ghz 1.37bios 1.39 100%load but my h100i cant handle the temps to my liking. At 4.8ghz stays below 79C in prim and XTU, thats i can handle.


----------



## Puck

Hmmm, now my decision is whether or not to go for the 4.8ghz 4790, or spend the extra cheese on the 5ghz that is expected in ~3 days...

I'm hoping for an easy +100 mhz over advertised due to my coolings ability to push more volts then 1.32







.


----------



## Seyumi

I would love to buy a binned processor but unfortunately it looks like the *prices have gone up about 500%+* from only 2 months ago just looking at pictures on this thread. Kinda not cool. I wonder if there's any type of OCN discount or anything. For example, the 5960x 4.7Ghz went from $1180 to $1750 in just 2 months (So a $130 premium to a $700 premium). That's worse price gouging than Nvidia. Although I appreciate this business and what it's doing for our community, it's looking more like a cash grab at this point.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I would love to buy a binned processor but unfortunately it looks like the *prices have gone up about 500%+* from only 2 months ago just looking at pictures on this thread. Kinda not cool. I wonder if there's any type of OCN discount or anything. For example, the 5960x 4.7Ghz went from $1180 to $1750 in just 2 months (So a $130 premium to a $700 premium). That's worse price gouging than Nvidia. Although I appreciate this business and what it's doing for our community, it's looking more like a cash grab at this point.


5.0Ghz 4790K have gone up in price significantly too, also no more voltage options,probably can bin them quicker this way to meet demand. Combine the cost of a delid plus shipping and convert that to AU dollars the cost now delivered AU$950 more than twice the cost of a local supplier,so glad i got mine when i did


----------



## unph4zed

*Supply and demand.*

It takes work to bin the CPUs and capital to buy them. I couldn't believe how low the prices were when I first saw the site. This is the market at work and I'm amazed it comes as a surprise to some of you. If you want to go buy 5+ CPUs and bin/sell them, go ahead. You're going to have to pay more than $50-$100 to avoid that.


----------



## VeritronX

It's still not bad though, the 4.7 and 4.8Ghz 4790K's are still cheaper posted than they are list price here at pccasegear, the 4.5ghz 5820K is about the same posted as list price too.


----------



## Puck

Of course prices have went up - with so many more people buying it would be very hard to have the time to bin and sort the chips, especially by voltage like they used to be. I think raising prices was more to slow demand then to make more money. I can only imagine how long it takes to go through all these CPUs with hour long tests between each setting.

Could be a good thing or a bad thing - for example you may get a chip that runs listed clocks at only 1.275v instead of 1.325.


----------



## Seraphic

I do plan on building a new 5960x system in the next few months and was interested in the SiliconLottery.com service to purchase a 5960x rated at 4.5Ghz at 1.300 volts. Their website had it listed at $899 last time I looked and now it is listed at $999, plus you can no longer choose a rated voltage. Isn't 1.325v too high for daily use? I recall reading 1.300v or below was safe for 24/7 usage. Oh well, maybe his price will go back down when I'm ready to order everything in a few months or I'll try sending him an e-mail and ask nicely.









And as far as his service goes, he purchases NEW CPUs and benchmarks them. So CPUs purchased from him carry the same warranty as NEW CPUs purchased from say newegg.com?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> I do plan on building a new 5960x system in the next few months and was interested in the SiliconLottery.com service to purchase a 5960x rated at 4.5Ghz at 1.300 volts. Their website had it listed at $899 last time I looked and now it is listed at $999, plus you can no longer choose a rated voltage. Isn't 1.325v too high for daily use? I recall reading 1.300v or below was safe for 24/7 usage. Oh well, maybe his price will go back down when I'm ready to order everything in a few months or I'll try sending him an e-mail and ask nicely.


Up to 1.35V is fine for daily use provided you keep temps in check


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Up to 1.35V is fine for daily use provided you keep temps in check


Ah, I see. Maybe I can request one rated at 1.300v just to be on the safe side.









And as far as his service goes, I take it he just purchases NEW CPUs and benchmarks them? So CPUs purchased from him would carry the same warranty as NEW CPUs purchased from say newegg.com?


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> I do plan on building a new 5960x system in the next few months and was interested in the SiliconLottery.com service to purchase a 5960x rated at 4.5Ghz at 1.300 volts. Their website had it listed at $899 last time I looked and now it is listed at $999, plus you can no longer choose a rated voltage. Isn't 1.325v too high for daily use? I recall reading 1.300v or below was safe for 24/7 usage. Oh well, maybe his price will go back down when I'm ready to order everything in a few months or I'll try sending him an e-mail and ask nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as his service goes, he purchases NEW CPUs and benchmarks them. So CPUs purchased from him carry the same warranty as NEW CPUs purchased from say newegg.com?


1.35v is no problem at all on a decent cooler, they just run hot because of the relatively small surface area of the die vs the heat it outputs. Delidding helps, but the IHS->core temp discrepancy is always going to be high compared to a lot of older chips. I get almost 40c difference between IHS temp and core temp at full load on an IB chip. If you have watercooling and can keep a 10c delta for your coolant thats already 75c.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Ah, I see. Maybe I can request one rated at 1.300v just to be on the safe side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as his service goes, I take it he just purchases NEW CPUs and benchmarks them? So CPUs purchased from him would carry the same warranty as NEW CPUs purchased from say newegg.com?


Yes he uses Asus Realbench to test them for stability,they would carry the same warranty as a retail chip provided they are not delided.


----------



## Seraphic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes he uses Asus Realbench to test them for stability,they would carry the same warranty as a retail chip provided they are not delided.


Alright, thanks. The 5960x can be de-lidded? I thought it had Soldered TIM.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Alright, thanks. The 5960x can be de-lidded? I thought it had Soldered TIM.


HW-E is soldered. You wouldn't want to try delid it


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Alright, thanks. The 5960x can be de-lidded? I thought it had Soldered TIM.


No you cant delid 5960X its soldered


----------



## iSlayer

Yah, if the prices don't come down somewhat demand is definitely going to drop heavily, I would only consider $1500 for the absolute BEST binned of 5960xs... not just any 4.7GHz hitting 5960x.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Yah, if the prices don't come down somewhat demand is definitely going to drop heavily, I would only consider $1500 for the absolute BEST binned of 5960xs... not just any 4.7GHz hitting 5960x.


I'd pay $1750 for a 4.7 5960X. I've gone through 7 myself, with the best barely doing 4.6 realbench. I've lost more than $700 reselling the others. It doesn't seem like an unfair price to me at all.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Yah, if the prices don't come down somewhat demand is definitely going to drop heavily, I would only consider $1500 for the absolute BEST binned of 5960xs... not just any 4.7GHz hitting 5960x.


The demand is too high, that's why the price is high


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Does anyone have the free time to make a chart of price vs. clock speed on the SL website? It seems like the price skyrockets once you get to 5 GHz.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Does anyone have the free time to make a chart of price vs. clock speed on the SL website? It seems like the price skyrockets once you get to 5 GHz.


Everyone want 5ghz, so is it strange that prize skyrockets?


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Does anyone have the free time to make a chart of price vs. clock speed on the SL website? It seems like the price skyrockets once you get to 5 GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone want 5ghz, so is it strange that prize skyrockets?
Click to expand...

I'd say it's more supply than demand. SL admitted that 5 GHz chips were like one in 100.


----------



## iSlayer

5GHz = Kreygasm


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'd say it's more supply than demand. SL admitted that 5 GHz chips were like one in 100.


According to silicon lottery roughly 2 chips out of 1 hundred will do 5Ghz @1.3v or less,crazy!


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I know "this is OCN" but 5 GHz is only like 6% faster than 4.7 GHz.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I know "this is OCN" but 5 GHz is only like 6% faster than 4.7 GHz.


It's not about how much faster it is, its about the bragging rights.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's not about how much faster it is, its about the bragging rights.


lol epeen


----------



## Pudfark

Howdy All,

Just thinking...about the size of the check that SL writes to buy one hundred CPU's? The time and equipment spent to 'sort' them, inventory them and then re-sell the one's not suitable for their business? Then you have the markieting, packaging and shipping on those that do excel in the sorting process?

I'm not about to say that their prices are cheap. However, some folks seemingly do have the money to spend, however, not the time to spend or the knowledge?
I think SL is a heck of a deal, though, I bought when the prices were lower.

I'd buy from SL again.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I know "this is OCN" but 5 GHz is only like 6% faster than 4.7 GHz.


When you're against MORE PERFORMANCE its time to consider leaving OCN







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> It's not about how much faster it is, its about the bragging rights.


That doesn't hurt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Howdy All,
> 
> Just thinking...about the size of the check that SL writes to buy one hundred CPU's? The time and equipment spent to 'sort' them, inventory them and then re-sell the one's not suitable for their business? Then you have the markieting, packaging and shipping on those that do excel in the sorting process?
> 
> I'm not about to say that their prices are cheap. However, some folks seemingly do have the money to spend, however, not the time to spend or the knowledge?
> I think SL is a heck of a deal, though, I bought when the prices were lower.
> 
> I'd buy from SL again.


Dude I'm an economist and to this day I still question how the hell most businesses stay in business, let alone turn a profit.

SL does it somehow though.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> Howdy All,
> 
> Just thinking...about the size of the check that SL writes to buy one hundred CPU's? The time and equipment spent to 'sort' them, inventory them and then re-sell the one's not suitable for their business? Then you have the markieting, packaging and shipping on those that do excel in the sorting process?
> 
> I'm not about to say that their prices are cheap. However, some folks seemingly do have the money to spend, however, not the time to spend or the knowledge?
> I think SL is a heck of a deal, though, I bought when the prices were lower.
> 
> I'd buy from SL again.


Good point 100 4790k in Australia would cost around $41900 of that only 2 golden 5Ghz chips And what do you do with the rest? Silicon lottery isn't cheap but it sure beats buying a hundred chips to guarantee a golden one. Bought mine when they were cheaper too but mine was only a 4.9Ghz until it was delided,that gained me the extra 100Mhz.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I'm still waiting on them to bin some 4690K's I can't justify the extra hundred bucks for an i7.


----------



## rt123

With the recent Vietnam chips, a 5Ghz chip being 1 in a 100 is an exaggeration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bin some 4690K's I can't justify the extra hundred bucks for an i7.


The i5 are a tougher bin then the i7s.


----------



## Puck

They ship crazy fast.

Ordered a 4.8ghz 4790 yesterday afternoon and it shipped this morning USPS priority. Going for 5ghz on it







. I will delid it and can run a lot more then 1.3v.


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bin some 4690K's I can't justify the extra hundred bucks for an i7.


I don't think they will do anymore i5s as they said the demand was a little too low, and difficult to find i5s that overclock well.


----------



## DemiseGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Dude I'm an economist and to this day I still question how the hell most businesses stay in business, let alone turn a profit.


Because money is cheap or even free







(ie. interest rates)


----------



## thebski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bin some 4690K's I can't justify the extra hundred bucks for an i7.


Due to the fact that the "success rate" of binning i5's is so much lower than i7's, I think they would have to price them in binned i7 territory to make it work financially. Then people might as well buy i7's.

I just don't see them doing i5's from what they have said and their reasoning behind it.


----------



## 770class

I don't like price of the fastest chips. But they are so rare that they command such a price.. Now for the lower binned chips the prices are great.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> I'm still waiting on them to bin some 4690K's I can't justify the extra hundred bucks for an i7.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the fact that the "success rate" of binning i5's is so much lower than i7's, I think they would have to price them in binned i7 territory to make it work financially. Then people might as well buy i7's.
> 
> I just don't see them doing i5's from what they have said and their reasoning behind it.
Click to expand...

Well why not bin the i5's in a 4.5/4.6/4.7 bracket? I for one would love an i5 that does 4.5 GHz for $199.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well why not bin the i5's in a 4.5/4.6/4.7 bracket? I for one would love an i5 that does 4.5 GHz for $199.


because there are none good enough to even bin at that is what the selelr was saying initially. no one wants i5's, only like 2 people out of this entire thread watned to buy i5's


----------



## Tsumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Well why not bin the i5's in a 4.5/4.6/4.7 bracket? I for one would love an i5 that does 4.5 GHz for $199.


Not to mention $200 is well below the MSRP of the 4690k. The only reason SL was selling that far below MSRP was to generate interest. He was selling those at a loss. Now that he's gotten the interest and the word out there, he's increasing prices to what the market would bear.

You won't find anymore CPUs below MSRP from SL. Maybe $10 lower, or at MSRP.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> Does anyone have the free time to make a chart of price vs. clock speed on the SL website? It seems like the price skyrockets once you get to 5 GHz.


4.7GHz - $63.83/GHz
4.8GHz - $68.75/GHz
4.9GHz - $87.76/GHz
5.0GHz - $126.00/GHz

4.8 is definitely the sweet spot it would seem, as the cost rises exponentially from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> Not to mention $200 is below the MSRP of the 4690k. The only reason SL was selling below MSRP was to generate interest. He was selling those at a loss. Now that he's gotten the interest and the word out there, he's increasing prices to what the market would bear.
> 
> You won't find anymore CPUs below MSRP from SL.


Well $300 for a 4.7 4790K is well below MSRP. $330 for a 4.8 is still less than Newegg/Amazon's price.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

So they give you the CPU already with the OC? or you have to do it with your mobo?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> So they give you the CPU already with the OC? or you have to do it with your mobo?


I don't think it's possible to reprogram the voltages inside the CPU, you'd have to enter them into your motherboard's bios.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4.7GHz - $63.83/GHz
> 4.8GHz - $68.75/GHz
> 4.9GHz - $87.76/GHz
> 5.0GHz - $126.00/GHz
> 
> 4.8 is definitely the sweet spot it would seem, as the cost rises exponentially from there.
> Well $300 for a 4.7 4790K is well below MSRP. $330 for a 4.8 is still less than Newegg/Amazon's price.


Yep.

Even after doing the math I had a 4.9ghz in my cart but couldn't pull the trigger. Just wasn't worth it for the extra 100mhz for me, when delidding and my active cooling should net more then that for free.


----------



## Pudfark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Even after doing the math I had a 4.9ghz in my cart but couldn't pull the trigger. Just wasn't worth it for the extra 100mhz for me, when delidding and my active cooling should net more then that for free.


That's exactly how I came to the conclusion to buy the 4.8 vs the other choices available. Though, I did have SL delid the cpu for me....cuz, I felt cowardly and non-adventurous.
I have not attempted to overclock my 4790k further than 4.8ghz....though, I may, in the future, attempt 5ghz for hoots&giggles. I believe it will do it.

SL shipped my chip with in hours of my order via two day USPS. Not at all SL's fault that I got it a week later. Better luck to you, Puck.


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> That's exactly how I came to the conclusion to buy the 4.8 vs the other choices available. Though, I did have SL delid the cpu for me....cuz, I felt cowardly and non-adventurous.
> I have not attempted to overclock my 4790k further than 4.8ghz....though, I may, in the future, attempt 5ghz for hoots&giggles. I believe it will do it.
> 
> SL shipped my chip with in hours of my order via two day USPS. Not at all SL's fault that I got it a week later. Better luck to you, Puck.


I'm only a few states away so it shouldn't be an issue.

Tracking says I should have it tomorrow, but might not be able to play with it until Sunday. Still have to insulate my new board too.


----------



## Pudfark

I live 175 miles from SL and it wouldn't surprise me if you get your cpu faster than I did. The USPS is a definite coin toss these days. USPS tracking said I'd get mine on a Tuesday, it was shipped on the day before. The USPS shipping zone map indicated a possible one day ship timetable. It ended up being 7 days. My cpu was shipped to four different locations in Houston (indicated by their tracking) in the first day (monday) then I was told it was 'enroute'? Three days later it had not 'arrived' anywhere? All of a sudden it showed 'arrival' at coppel, tx (a hundred fifty miles north of Houston), it sat there for two days and then was delivered to me (near Tyler,Tx). I very much regret being lazy and not just driving to Houston and picking it up at the source.

When I buy my next CPU from SL.....I'll go there and pick it up.









Was looking at your "Behemoth" rig, impressive.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> I live 175 miles from SL and it wouldn't surprise me if you get your cpu faster than I did. The USPS is a definite coin toss these days. USPS tracking said I'd get mine on a Tuesday, it was shipped on the day before. The USPS shipping zone map indicated a possible one day ship timetable. It ended up being 7 days. My cpu was shipped to four different locations in Houston (indicated by their tracking) in the first day (monday) then I was told it was 'enroute'? Three days later it had not 'arrived' anywhere? All of a sudden it showed 'arrival' at coppel, tx (a hundred fifty miles north of Houston), it sat there for two days and then was delivered to me (near Tyler,Tx). I very much regret being lazy and not just driving to Houston and picking it up at the source.
> 
> When I buy my next CPU from SL.....I'll go there and pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at your "Behemoth" rig, impressive.


USPS has always been good here, I live maybe 5-10miles from SL. Haven't bought anything from SL yet though so not sure how long it would take. I'd rather they just hold the package at the USPS SL is registered at, pick it up my self







. Wonder if they'd let me drop my CPU there if I wanted my current 4790K delidded instead of shipping it 5-10 miles







.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I finally managed to snag one of those 5s. Basically double retail price, but I'm happy to support a small business.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

The change from having voltage options to the static 1.325V or less was simply to help me move through chips quicker. It was starting to take too much time.
Our CPUs are new besides the time it takes to test them.
I am still working on an international solution for other countries, but you can always contact me (preferably email) to get an custom invoice. Priority mail express is $45.10 to most countries.
I definitely want to thank you for all the support you guys have given me. I didn't realize there would be this much demand, and I know a lot of customers are here from OCN.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> USPS has always been good here, I live maybe 5-10miles from SL. Haven't bought anything from SL yet though so not sure how long it would take. I'd rather they just hold the package at the USPS SL is registered at, pick it up my self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wonder if they'd let me drop my CPU there if I wanted my current 4790K delidded instead of shipping it 5-10 miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Contact me and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Wow the 4.7 and 4.8 are below newegg and amazon retail. If i end up upgrading this summer i know exactly where i will be going! Awesome to have a service/business such as this catering to the OC enthusiasts!


----------



## Puck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pudfark*
> 
> I live 175 miles from SL and it wouldn't surprise me if you get your cpu faster than I did. The USPS is a definite coin toss these days. USPS tracking said I'd get mine on a Tuesday, it was shipped on the day before. The USPS shipping zone map indicated a possible one day ship timetable. It ended up being 7 days. My cpu was shipped to four different locations in Houston (indicated by their tracking) in the first day (monday) then I was told it was 'enroute'? Three days later it had not 'arrived' anywhere? All of a sudden it showed 'arrival' at coppel, tx (a hundred fifty miles north of Houston), it sat there for two days and then was delivered to me (near Tyler,Tx). I very much regret being lazy and not just driving to Houston and picking it up at the source.
> 
> When I buy my next CPU from SL.....I'll go there and pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at your "Behemoth" rig, impressive.


Lol yea shipping can be annoying sometimes - I know there was supposedly some USPS delays due to weather a few weeks ago because I ordered something for my bike for bike week and it baarreeelllyyy made it in time. In your case it sounds like USPS just messed up sorting it though...

Mine will be here tomorrow - I'm off from work with an injury so I'll see if I can spend the morning insulating my mobo and prepping everything to try to get it setup that day. Hopefully I can find my spare art eraser. Will definitely post my results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I'll try to answer a few questions.
> 
> 
> The change from having voltage options to the static 1.325V or less was simply to help me move through chips quicker. It was starting to take too much time.
> Our CPUs are new besides the time it takes to test them.
> I am still working on an international solution for other countries, but you can always contact me (preferably email) to get an custom invoice. Priority mail express is $45.10 to most countries.
> If I'm going to keep this running, I have to make a profit. As it stands, I'm not even making minimum wage with the time I've invested. The prices set on the site are what it takes for this to be worth my time. If you're unhappy with the price, you are free to play the lottery yourself. There is a lot of time, money, and risk required for me to do this.
> I definitely want to thank you for all the support you guys have given me. I didn't realize there would be this much demand, and I know a lot of customers are here from OCN.


I think your prices are shockingly cheap, even after the increases







.

One question though - do you now just jump straight to 1.325 and see how far they can go? Just wondering if there is still a bit of lottery now that they are not binned as tightly, or if it is opposite and they are all maxed out at their ratings at 1.325.

After getting a dud 3770k I can't wait to play with this 4.8ghz 4790k







. Especially now that I have a pair of crossfire 290s coming in and will need the extra CPU power. I'm hoping for +100mhz for at least 4.9ghz with delidding, a voltage bump, and better cooling - 5ghz would be the magic number though.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I got lucky with my last shipment. Got the free 7+ day shipping and it arrived 2 days later from 3 states away. Was pretty darn impressed with newegg.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> I think your prices are shockingly cheap, even after the increases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One question though - do you now just jump straight to 1.325 and see how far they can go? Just wondering if there is still a bit of lottery now that they are not binned as tightly, or if it is opposite and they are all maxed out at their ratings at 1.325.
> 
> After getting a dud 3770k I can't wait to play with this 4.8ghz 4790k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially now that I have a pair of crossfire 290s coming in and will need the extra CPU power. I'm hoping for +100mhz for at least 4.9ghz with delidding, a voltage bump, and better cooling - 5ghz would be the magic number though.


Yes, they are only tested at 1.325V now so there is a bit of a lottery on voltage requirements. The voltage needed will be somewhere between 1.275 and 1.325V.


----------



## CallsignVega

SL, any update on possible 4.6 or 4.7 5960X's?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> SL, any update on possible 4.6 or 4.7 5960X's?


The newer 5960Xs haven't been very good, so I'm taking it slow on them for now. I wouldn't expect to find another 4.7 for a few months, as the best samples typically top out at 4.6.


----------



## codybby

Any word on 5ghz 4790k's?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> Any word on 5ghz 4790k's?


There were none in the batch for today. Next batch should be around next Friday.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> Any word on 5ghz 4790k's?
> 
> 
> 
> There were none in the batch for today. Next batch should be around next Friday.
Click to expand...

So cool to have the actual vendor in the thread giving us play-by-play OC results!


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I think when looking at the price, you also have to realize they were originally using XTU stress. That's a walk in the park compared to realbench, so they are likely not finding as many 4.9s and 5s as before.


----------



## Puck

I haven't gotten to play with mine yet, but it is installed and running at 4.85ghz w/ 1.32v just as advertised. Auto BCLK set 101 instead of 100, so ~50mhz more.

I literally just popped it in a brand new mobo, set vcore to 1.32, vinput to 1.92, and multi to 48. Easiest OC ever lol.

Hoping to run it at 4.9ghz 24/7, and be benchable @ 5ghz. I can probably give it 1.4-1.425vcore and still keep temps in check @ those clock speeds, but since my chillers are down and I am just on a single TEC block my temps will probably not be much better then high end water, maybe 65c.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyson Poindexter*
> 
> So cool to have the actual vendor in the thread giving us play-by-play OC results!


I like being here with you fun people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I think when looking at the price, you also have to realize they were originally using XTU stress. That's a walk in the park compared to realbench, so they are likely not finding as many 4.9s and 5s as before.


This is true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puck*
> 
> I haven't gotten to play with mine yet, but it is installed and running at 4.85ghz w/ 1.32v just as advertised. Auto BCLK set 101 instead of 100, so ~50mhz more.
> 
> *I literally just popped it in a brand new mobo, set vcore to 1.32, vinput to 1.92, and multi to 48. Easiest OC ever lol.*
> 
> Hoping to run it at 4.9ghz 24/7, and be benchable @ 5ghz. I can probably give it 1.4-1.425vcore and still keep temps in check @ those clock speeds, but since my chillers are down and I am just on a single TEC block my temps will probably not be much better then high end water, maybe 65c.


That my friend, is the goal.


----------



## oced

When I first heard of your website, I thought it was a dating site for people in Beverly Hills, but I have to say binned cpus is a pretty good idea too.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

We now have a dedicated section here on OCN. Feel free to move any discussion over there:

http://www.overclock.net/f/18068/silicon-lottery


----------



## iSlayer

Awesome, best of luck to you SL and cheers for the service.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Awesome, best of luck to you SL and cheers for the service.


Indeed. I'll probably buy from them in the future if/when I move past z97. Or when we start seeing Broadwell chips.


----------



## fat4l

Is here anyone with [email protected] bought from SL ?
What kind of clocks are you achieving after delid/under water? 5.1G? Maybe 5.2G ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Is here anyone with [email protected] bought from SL ?
> What kind of clocks are you achieving after delid/under water? 5.1G? Maybe 5.2G ?


I purchased a [email protected] from them got them to delid. My results under water were [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] all of which are stable results and better than expected.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I purchased a [email protected] from them got them to delid. My results under water were [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] all of which are stable results and better than expected.


That is rather inpressive!!!
I will have to buy 5G one to try 5.2G. Sooooo tempting


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> That is rather inpressive!!!
> I will have to buy 5G one to try 5.2G. Sooooo tempting


Needless to say im very happy with the results i got but keep in mind my board has a better VRM (8phase doubler) and they dont bin them as tight as before,but im happy to run 5Ghz all day every day and only paid for a 4.9Ghz


----------



## zappian

The gap between the 4.9 ghz and the 5.0 ghz one is NOT worth the price lmao.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zappian*
> 
> The gap between the 4.9 ghz and the 5.0 ghz one is NOT worth the price lmao.


Honestly I would have paid for a 5Ghz if could get one but they sell within minutes of being listed,but I'm happy with what I ended up getting.


----------



## Noufel

My DC i7 oc'ed to 4.8 ghz at 1.28v stable in occt avx stress 68 max temp with an h100i , is it considered a winner in silicon lottery ?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> My DC i7 oc'ed to 4.8 ghz at 1.28v stable in occt avx stress 68 max temp with an h100i , is it considered a winner in silicon lottery ?


It's above average. What defines winning?


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> My DC i7 oc'ed to 4.8 ghz at 1.28v stable in occt avx stress 68 max temp with an h100i , is it considered a winner in silicon lottery ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's above average. What defines winning?
Click to expand...

nice, i had an 4770k that couldn't passe 4.4 with 1.27v and going to 4.8ghz at 1.28v with a 10c decrease with this 4790k.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> It's above average. What defines winning?


The magic number, 5G I would say


----------



## Seraphic

Every time I check the website the price for the 4.5Ghz 5960x goes up. Was at $899, then $999 now $1049!


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Every time I check the website the price for the 4.5Ghz 5960x goes up. Was at $899, then $999 now $1049!


Supply and demand guy.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seraphic*
> 
> Every time I check the website the price for the 4.5Ghz 5960x goes up. Was at $899, then $999 now $1049!


It will probably go higher than that. That's a good chip for retail price.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36*
> 
> Supply and demand guy.


This.


----------



## Ntwlf

Hi folks, noob here to the "overclock.net/forums". I hope to add myself to the "siliconlottery.com" winners list (so to speak).








I know there's no real list, but this seems to be the best place to reply.
I have read the "uguru3d.com article: Core i7 4790K Processor Review" a few months ago, but was somewhat "still" on the fence in making a decision (newegg.com or siliconlottery.com). But after reading all 63 pages here, recently, and especially siliconlottery.com's post (#235) in regards to the percentages on binning the "i7 4790K", it was obvious who the winner was.








Just a few days ago, I received the i7 4790K @ 4.8GHz delidded.








I'm still accumulating all the components for a complete build presently, so it will be a little while before I can post some numbers, as well as joining the "CM Storm Troopers Club".
I do have that case already though, It "is" an awesome case, IMO.
I'm an active member over on the ASUS Rog forums (same username), so you can guess what it's going to be socketed to.







(hint...the same board siliconlottery.com tests with)
TY


----------



## Pudfark

I'm a highly satisfied SL customer. I got the 4790k from them and couldn't be happier. My computer needs lean far more towards gaming so I put the chip in a Asus Hero Maximus VII and it suits my needs perfectly and beyond expectation.

@Ntwlf
If you're just wanting to push the chip as hard as possible?
I think/believe using the same Mobo as SL is smart and the way to go.

Good Luck and Enjoy


----------



## Ntwlf

Hi pudfark,
I appreciate your reply. I have gotten the sense that everyone that had purchased a chip from SL was extremely happy, from reading all the replies within this thread.
And as they say . . . the rest is history.









Yes, I will be finding it's stable limits on top-end air cooling (Cryorig R1 Ultimate), It had been shown to have the lowest temps, and beat the Noctua NH-D15 by almost 3 degrees on a review I had read somewhere (I can probably find it if someone wants to see for their self). Plus the color is "much", "much" easier on the eyes (sorry Noctua folks, no offense intended). The Mobo I have chosen to get is the ASUS Maximus VII Formula as it should serve me well for several years.
Heck, the rig I'm on at this moment (I built nearly 10 years ago) is an ABIT Fatal1ty AA8XE with an P4 3.73 GHz EE Irwindale. How's that for stretching the life out of a rig?

Again, Thank You

ps: no offense to the water cooling crowd either, as I had given it considerable thought and research as well. The hang up for me is the only way to do water cooling, is to bypass the AIO's altogether, and build a custom loop the right way the first time (big expense), as well as a few other concerns most of you are already aware of.


----------



## Pudfark

Ntwlf,

No doubt you're the cautious type, me too. Seems we have identical/similar type 4790K chips and you should expect/have equal or better performance than me. Throw in some fast memory and match it with a good GPU and it wouldn't surprise me one bit....that you'll have that rig for a very long time.

Fasten your seatbelt....before booting your new chip the first time.
Compared to your old setup....this new one is gonna blow your mind !
Guaranteed.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ntwlf*
> 
> bypass the AIO's altogether


They're not as bad as people claim. My temps are much cooler then both my Xigmatek and 212 Evo air coolers. But Definitely go with a customer loop if you're independently wealthy.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They're not as bad as people claim. My temps are much cooler then both my Xigmatek and 212 Evo air coolers. But Definitely go with a customer loop if you're independently wealthy.


That's because those are budget coolers. My NZXT Havik 140 is on par with a h100i in cooling, and much quieter.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> That's because those are budget coolers. My NZXT Havik 140 is on par with a h100i in cooling, and much quieter.


No the NZXT Havik 140 isn't even on par with an H70, please don't make up lies about your products that are way inferior than the ones you are comparing them to:







The Havik 140 can't even come close to an H70 and you want to make up lies that it is on par with an H100i.

And please don't derail the thread.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I dunno i got 2 retail 5960x and they both did 4.5 one did 4.7
1100 after tax. It depends on what ur doing i buy all my binned chips from individuals though
5ghz 4790k for 375 and a 5.6 ghz 5960x that does 4.6 @ 1.27 with 4470 uncore. I got that for 1100.
IMO you are getting taken for a ride at SL
If you are just looking for gaming and performance though i guess they are fine. But there are definitely better deals

AIOs all the way. Air coolers are big, ugly, and good ones get in the way of good ram.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno i got 2 retail 5960x and they both did 4.5 one did 4.7
> 1100 after tax. It depends on what ur doing i buy all my binned chips from individuals though
> 5ghz 4790k for 375 and a 5.6 ghz 5960x that does 4.6 @ 1.27 with 4470 uncore. I got that for 1100.
> IMO you are getting taken for a ride at SL
> If you are just looking for gaming and performance though i guess they are fine. But there are definitely better deals
> 
> AIOs all the way. Air coolers are big, ugly, and good ones get in the way of good ram.


Where do you find these individuals? I went through 7 5960Xs. As far as Realbench stable, four of them did 4.4, two of them did 4.5, and the one i kept just barely does 4.6.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

here in the marketplace and on hwbot

my first chip did 4.7 pretty easily and 4.4 uncore, but its volts were just a smidge high for my tastes. I also didnt have LN2 to test it for max core by there time I had to return it for a refund.

theres a store that does satisfaction guarantee on these chips(atleast for 2) and they are a crappy place. every time i go in there to try and buy a CPU, this is before I ever returned anything, the cpu department talks down to me and is just totally disrespectful.

like one time I wanted to buy 2 4790K and they were tryin to make a huge fuss out of it they weren't on sale or anything. But they were limited to 1 per person. I went there with my mom just because, and they were just trying to do everything in their power to only let me get 1.

I probably should complain to corperate, its the same manager that gives me crap and is disrespectful, every time.

It really bothers me since this guy obviously has no right to talk down to me. I am buying 1000$ chips and he works at a retail store... I could do his job in my sleep...

and the 2nd time i tried to return a chip(it was totally their fault they gave me the wrong chip they had a receipt for a different batch number than the opon they gave me) and then this trash has the audacity to tell me I can't return the chip. You guys sold it to me with a satisfaction guarantee. If you aren't going to honor it don't advertise it.

needless to say I got a full refund and then the next day the 5960x I got now that does 5.6ghz went for sale.

its 4.6 at 1.27v.. freaking champ.. OH well all is well that ends well


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I dunno i got 2 retail 5960x and they both did 4.5 one did 4.7
> 1100 after tax. It depends on what ur doing i buy all my binned chips from individuals though
> 5ghz 4790k for 375 and a 5.6 ghz 5960x that does 4.6 @ 1.27 with 4470 uncore. I got that for 1100.
> IMO you are getting taken for a ride at SL
> If you are just looking for gaming and performance though i guess they are fine. But there are definitely better deals
> 
> AIOs all the way. Air coolers are big, ugly, and good ones get in the way of good ram.


No, you aren't getting taken for a ride.

You are paying the money so you don't have to go through the process of binning or taking a larger gamble on what you get via normal retail channels. As with EVERYTHING, it is cheaper when you do it yourself and will cost more when you pay someone to do it for you.

The real question is; does the extra cost of going through SL outweigh doing it myself? For someone like myself.........yup!

If/When I move to a 5820K I will be ordering via SL, worth a shot to me.

On the flip side, the OCN Marketplace is a great spot to get deals on used hardware, as you mention. I was just in there looking for a 2600K or 2700K to replace this 2500K. Considering doing that instead of moving to Haswell-E.


----------



## fat4l

Something is coming !































.....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## rt123

Jee.

I know this site is a good idea & all, but $680.
I should put mine on sale soon.









Edit:- Forgot to say congratulations.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

That's what I am sayin. I mean you can buy a top tier sample on hwbot for that, and have a guarantee it actually freezes.

I think without a doubt people spending that much on a 5ghz chip are being taken for a ride.

I mean I would consider paying that much for a good 5930k but a 4790k? Come on, there is no justifiable reason for a 100% price increase

you all say oh welll they bin alot of chips.. thats the point. they bin alot of chips and they don't sell ANYTHING under retail, chips don't suck THAT much, they are making alot of money off anyone willing to shell out the cash.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> That's what I am sayin. I mean you can buy a top tier sample on hwbot for that, and have a guarantee it actually freezes.
> 
> I think without a doubt people spending that much on a 5ghz chip are being taken for a ride.
> 
> I mean I would consider paying that much for a good 5930k but a 4790k? Come on, there is no justifiable reason for a 100% price increase
> 
> you all say oh welll they bin alot of chips.. thats the point. they bin alot of chips and they don't sell ANYTHING under retail, chips don't suck THAT much, they are making alot of money off anyone willing to shell out the cash.


You should open a store to compete then, and bring down the prices.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I am broke or I would. For now I will just buy better chips off members for half the price

plus I already have work to do.

and to top that off I already sold my 5ghz chip for 380 shipped with 3-5day intl shipping.

So some people missed out....

just saying I bought binned chips for MSRP I understand the overhead and etc, but they really should be about 100$ cheaper across the board


----------



## rt123

@tatmMRKIV
This is kind of same thing as $1000 TitanX, if there's a market for it, why not.?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I am broke or I would. For now I will just buy better chips off members for half the price
> 
> plus I already have work to do.


My point as somebody who runs small businesses, there are tons of costs associated that often aren't thought about. This is business, not a charity, so of course they are going to try to make a profit. If you can find deals from forum members, that's great. You also have the option to purchase from a so far reputable company that has streamlined the process.

The majority of 4790Ks for instance, probably fall between 4.7 and 4.8. They sell those at retail or just below, so the majority of sales are probably at a loss, after the payment fees and work it took to test them. The good chips are what make up for that loss and hopefully bring some profit, which is why they are at a high price. Nobody is getting taken for a ride, it's simple supply/demand. The fact these chips sell out within minutes dictates they certainly aren't overcharging.


----------



## h2spartan

Damn, so I could sell my 5.0ghz 4790k for $600+? Eh, I think I'll hold on to it.


----------



## fat4l

Well I dont think the price is that bad.
For some ppl having the golden chip is very important and they dont look at the price tag








.........................................(for example I feel that my 1500£+ custom loop needs this chip to feel "satisfied" lol)
Also the price is this high cuz its not that easy to find 5G chips that would pass RB for 1 hour.
Also like Yuhfhrh said, supply and demand. I was lucky this time that I bought it! There's still ppl waiting in the que I guess.
Also ppl selling 5G chips for 400$ are .......







... U would still sell it for 600$ so I see no point of doing this.

All in all, yes the price is high but you are paying for the best. Don't forget that once this chip gets delided and is run under custom loop I reckon it will get 5.1-5.2G stable


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well I dont think the price is that bad.
> For some ppl having the golden chip is very important and they dont look at the price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................................(for example I feel that my 1500£+ custom loop needs this chip to feel "satisfied" lol)
> Also the price is this high cuz its not that easy to find 5G chips that would pass RB for 1 hour.
> Also like Yuhfhrh said, supply and demand. I was lucky this time that I bought it! There's still ppl waiting in the que I guess.
> Also ppl selling 5G chips for 400$ are .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... U would still sell it for 600$ so I see no point of doing this.
> 
> All in all, yes the price is high but you are paying for the best. Don't forget that once this chip gets delided and is run under custom loop I reckon it will get 5.1-5.2G stable


Congrats...Im thinking you should get 5.1Ghz quite easily after delid,bought mine from Silicon Lottery back in the days when they sold [email protected] chips,after delid by them i got [email protected] or [email protected] so you should no problem. Well worth seeing that magic 5Ghz figure for the first time in my opinion,i dont think Skylake will be anything special if anything im expecting lower clocks.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Congrats...Im thinking you should get 5.1Ghz quite easily after delid,bought mine from Silicon Lottery back in the days when they sold [email protected] chips,after delid by them i got [email protected] or [email protected] so you should no problem. Well worth seeing that magic 5Ghz figure for the first time in my opinion,i dont think Skylake will be anything special if anything im expecting lower clocks.


Thats what im about !









What sort of temps are u getting under RB Stress test? Ur watercooling ye? Custom or AIO?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Thats what im about !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of temps are u getting under RB Stress test? Ur watercooling ye? Custom or AIO?


Haven't run realbench but with XTU and Aida64 or IBT I never go over around 80 degrees C with an ambient of 22 degrees C. If you have your chip delided by Silicon lottery they will tell you how much the temps have dropped under load with their set up,in my case temps improved by 9 degrees C under load. I'm running a Koolance cpu380i water block with a Koolance Ex2-1055 360mm radiator as I don't have room in my case to run a complete custom loop. When you get your chip maybe join the 24/7 5Ghz club it would be nice to see some more Intel chips there.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Haven't run realbench but with XTU and Aida64 or IBT I never go over around 80 degrees C with an ambient of 22 degrees C. If you have your chip delided by Silicon lottery they will tell you how much the temps have dropped under load with their set up,in my case temps improved by 9 degrees C under load. I'm running a Koolance cpu380i water block with a Koolance Ex2-1055 360mm radiator as I don't have room in my case to run a complete custom loop. When you get your chip maybe join the 24/7 5Ghz club it would be nice to see some more Intel chips there.


aha. yes its being delided but not glued back as it increases temps by 1-2C. Will use CL pro not ultra. Still not sure if should run it w/o IHS or /w


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> aha. yes its being delided but not glued back as it increases temps by 1-2C. Will use CL pro not ultra. Still not sure if should run it w/o IHS or /w


Personally with such a golden chip I wouldn't run it without the heat spreader many members have reported only a very slight increase in temps by leaving it on. You run the risk of crushing the die by running it naked,up to you though. Once you receive your chip let us know how it all goes.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally with such a golden chip I wouldn't run it without the heat spreader many members have reported only a very slight increase in temps by leaving it on. You run the risk of crushing the die by running it naked,up to you though. Once you receive your chip let us know how it all goes.


thats exactly im affraid of. I'll prolly leave the ihs on but dont glue it.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

5ghz chip for 380 was as it should be. It was a lil v hungry. It did 5 core and uncore tho. Also i paid 360 shipped for it, and as its a benching chip that really hasnt seen any temps higher than -30. Whatever though lol fat u still didnt buy it at 375. Things dont sell that high through private sales, and they shouldnt, i like to help the community, not bleed it dry of all its money. I am a different type of person i guess though.

But really that chip was thoroughly abused and i moved onto 5960x. Also a golden sample. Anyways i pulled out of z97 while i could still make money. Ddr3 is not gonna be put in any future platforms and memory is the only thing i bench for so it felt like a good time to get out.
I already have a top-tier 5960x, a stick shy of 3 sets of cherry ddr4.

I am thinkin of either getting out of the immense waste of money that pcs are. But i am also thinking of buying 4 of amds new gpus if they are nice enuff. Maybe 4way 980s or 980ti when they drop


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 5ghz chip for 380 was as it should be. It was a lil v hungry. It did 5 core and uncore tho. Also i paid 360 shipped for it, and as its a benching chip that really hasnt seen any temps higher than -30. Whatever though lol fat u still didnt buy it at 375. Things dont sell that high through private sales, and they shouldnt, i like to help the community, not bleed it dry of all its money. I am a different type of person i guess though.
> 
> But really that chip was thoroughly abused and i moved onto 5960x. Also a golden sample. Anyways i pulled out of z97 while i could still make money. Ddr3 is not gonna be put in any future platforms and memory is the only thing i bench for so it felt like a good time to get out.
> I already have a top-tier 5960x, a stick shy of 3 sets of cherry ddr4.
> 
> I am thinkin of either getting out of the immense waste of money that pcs are. But i am also thinking of buying 4 of amds new gpus if they are nice enuff. Maybe 4way 980s or 980ti when they drop


have you also sold your tridentX 16gb 2933CL12 kit ?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yup. I sold ALL my ddr3 aside from 2 kits of Pis that do c6 2900. to one person. it was a lot of ram. all went to austrailia. Aside from some bbse that reefa bought

Oh actually I did buy some MFR off websmile recently but its for my parents' computer. its only a 2x4gb kit but they don't need anything special, its a really nice kit though I got it incase I ever feel like playing around with ddr3 again.
at the moment I'd have to say no... I have got some DDR4 Engineering Specials, I was gonna buy some expensive 3400 kit but I ended up getting these in a trade for a mobo so... Now its possibly 4way SLI GPU time. But I Kinda want to get into photography right now...
theres also AMD zen around the corner.

for you though, lemme grab a link really quick hopefully newegg still has it in stock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231521


----------



## fat4l

ok guys, it's finally here!









5G golden chip.


----------



## Pudfark

Quit being such a tease......








How about some 'validation' of speeds, volts and temps?

Enjoy.....


----------



## fat4l

Just for now...

5100 MHz
1.35v in bios
~55C average temp under load(58C max)

10x h264 stable


----------



## Pudfark

Looks really good and thanks for sharing. I'm also following you in the other thread.









Mine just runs so great at 4.8....that I'm not ready to push it, yet.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ok guys, it's finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5G golden chip.


Nice:thumb:interesting another Vietnam chip...


----------



## intrigger

Well just bought a 5820k 4.7GHZ for a mini-itx build (I have a Falcon Northwest Tiki). I am upgrading it from 4770k/rampage impact/16gb ddr3/gtx 780ti to 5820k/x99 Asrock/16gb 3000mhz ddr4/Titan X

Will probably aim for less than 4.7ghz (4.5ghz-4.6ghz) as I need to run as low volts as possible given that I only have a Corsair H55/Asetek 550lC cooler with 12mm/2000rpm Scythe fan 

Had a 4.6ghz sample from silicon lottery that ran at 4.5ghz/1.275v/4ghz uncore at 1.15v/ram at 3000mhz which was running super well given the size of the case (4"x13"x13"), so need to sell this bad boy now as well . Couldn't get it to stabilise at 4.6ghz, probably 1.325 voltage vs. cooler capacity was too much for it...


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


Just wondering what kind of fees you got hit with for import/custom costs? Im debating a buy but would be nice to have a estimate additional value I might have to deal with.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Just wondering what kind of fees you got hit with for import/custom costs? Im debating a buy but would be nice to have a estimate additional value I might have to deal with.


its about 17-18% from the cpu cost.


----------



## Chaython

LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Something is coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....for those who know what I'm talking about!!!


lol insane
Why not buy a 5820k and phase cooling?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> LOL
> lol insane
> Why not buy a 5820k and phase cooling?


too loud


----------



## Chaython

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> too loud


2 more cores [4more threads, much more cache] +phase cooling [same or better clock] = ~30% performance improvement dependant on the task
same price


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> 2 more cores [4more threads, much more cache] +phase cooling [same or better clock] = ~30% performance improvement dependant on the task
> same price


once again, too loud. I had a phase change at home and ....no, its too loud..


----------



## Chaython

What cooler will you be using?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaython*
> 
> What cooler will you be using?


I had "little devil phase change unit" but its too loud








Now im using high end water cooling. U can check some of the results in my previous posts...


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Just wondering what kind of fees you got hit with for import/custom costs? Im debating a buy but would be nice to have a estimate additional value I might have to deal with.


Your nuts that's almost 5960X money!


----------



## deadwidesmile

I must have won the silicon lottery. I can run stable @ 5ghz w/1.37v.

That's good, yeah?


----------



## Pudfark

I'd say that's pretty good....though, what are your temps under load and what are you cooling the cpu with?


----------



## deadwidesmile

I'm running 480mm worth of radiator with a DCP 4.0 pump and EK Evo Supremacy block. Temps max out at around 62-66c given the 75 degree ambient. Idle at 28-30c.


----------



## Pudfark

&


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I'm running 480mm worth of radiator with a DCP 4.0 pump and EK Evo Supremacy block. Temps max out at around 62-66c given the 75 degree ambient. Idle at 28-30c.


Max temp with what kind of load? I can hit close to 80C with just 1.23V on this 4790K. Thats with EK Supremacy and 720mm of rad.


----------



## deadwidesmile

I ran intels ETU for 10 minutes.

I haven't run into anything beyond 75c with 5ghz 1.42v.


----------



## M3TAl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadwidesmile*
> 
> I ran intels ETU for 10 minutes.
> 
> I haven't run into anything beyond 75c with 5ghz 1.42v.


Still a crazy temp even considering XTU doesn't produce much heat. I'm hitting max ~65C on cores running XTU stress with 28C water temp and 4.7 GHz 1.232V. Averages more like 60C.


----------



## deadwidesmile

Crazy temps meaning good or bad?

I (in my infinite stupidity and oversight) forgot to put my two water temp sensors in my dual loop setup. So, I can't tell the temp of the water. During Firestrike benches I don't see past 70c.


----------



## M3TAl

Crazy. Good. Haha


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> I like being here with you fun people.


Hello there









Now when 4790k is no longer available From you, would you share the % info with us ?








By % I mean what chances u have to get certain clocks....


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when 4790k is no longer available From you, would you share the % info with us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By % I mean what chances u have to get certain clocks....


Yes, that information will be released soon.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Yes, that information will be released soon.


Its been 2 weeks now


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Its been 2 weeks now


I'm sure he has his hands full with Skylake right now.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Yeah if you go to the Website you will see that he has 4.6GHz 6600k's for $239, he had 4.7GHz 6600k's but they are already sold out. He also has an ETA on 4.6GHz 6700k's for Sept 23rd.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Yeah if you go to the Website you will see that he has 4.6GHz 6600k's for $239, he had 4.7GHz 6600k's but they are already sold out. He also has an ETA on 4.6GHz 6700k's for Sept 23rd.


He also just sold a batch of about 40 6700Ks on Friday (they go by so quickly







). He's busy delidding and preparing to ship them all out by Monday, according to him in the 6700K SL thread.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> He also just sold a batch of about 40 6700Ks on Friday (they go by so quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). He's busy delidding and preparing to ship them all out by Monday, according to him in the 6700K SL thread.


Man a delidded 6700k must be fun to play with.







I wonder if after supply issues are remedied whether or not we will see some higher bins from him.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Its been 2 weeks now


It will eventually be released as part of a larger project. Patience my friend!


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

I hold no weight in reviews that got units directly from manufacture. If they did not buy the chip from the site anonymously there is no way to know if SL gave them the best possible chip they could find. It is a silly review that has no weight in regards to what we may expect from a purchase.

If they got a discount then SL knew who was buying the chip they sold. What a garbage and pointless review.


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> I hold no weight in reviews that got units directly from manufacture. If they did not buy the chip from the site anonymously there is no way to know if SL gave them the best possible chip they could find. It is a silly review that has no weight in regards to what we may expect from a purchase.
> 
> If they got a discount then SL knew who was buying the chip they sold. What a garbage and pointless review.


lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> I hold no weight in reviews that got units directly from manufacture. If they did not buy the chip from the site anonymously there is no way to know if SL gave them the best possible chip they could find. It is a silly review that has no weight in regards to what we may expect from a purchase.
> 
> If they got a discount then SL knew who was buying the chip they sold. What a garbage and pointless review.


Eh, it does what it says - or are you claiming that siliconlottery chips don't manage the listed volts, clock speeds and testing? There are a ton of independant and anonymous OCN user reviews saying otherwise


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Eh, it does what it says - or are you claiming that siliconlottery chips don't manage the listed volts, clock speeds and testing? There are a ton of independant and anonymous OCN user reviews saying otherwise


just saying a review place that makes reviews with chips direct from manufacture/seller is sketch. SL could have selected the 100% best chip they had on hand for the review. There is a reason why certain review places buy from the "wild" and dont except samples or use ones that can be tracked by company. It is laughable to make a review as a source of accurate real life info when you make it too easy for a company to "stack" the review.

I.E. Consumer Reports has its issues but they buy their review samples from the stores we shop at. So that frig they test came from Walmart and walmart and manufacture have no idea CR bought it for a review.

Why do you think tweak town some times have review samples that are totally out of wack? This review is a prime example.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5864/mushkin-ventura-ultra-240gb-usb-3-0-flash-drive-review/index.html

read reviews on newegg. No one gets those speeds. I own the drive and tested the exact same benchmarks and dont get those speeds and not even close. It still is best flash drive but the review is bull**** because the product was rigged.


----------



## Digitalwolf

I would love to know how one buys a "binned" chip from "the wild"....


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I would love to know how one buys a "binned" chip from "the wild"....


Hes just saying that reviewers should buy the chips anonymously from SiliconLottery rather than getting a free or discounted reviewer sample. That way it's truly a "random" sample since the manufacturer (or vendor in this case) can't intentionally send the reviewer a one-in-a-million chip that the vast majority of end users would only see in their wildest dreams.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I would love to know how one buys a "binned" chip from "the wild"....


you obviously didn't read.

SL knew GURU was buying a chip because they got a discount. When they ordered a discount was applied which means SL knew the order was heading to Guru so they could choose any chip they had on hand by choice. If Guru bought an order directly from site at retail price and had it shipped to an employees home so that SL had no clue it was Guru buying it. That would be a purchase that SL could not supplement with a rarely high quality chip. If Guru bought the chip that way and got a "Rebate" after purchase that would be a different story but the way Guru phrased it leads one to believe SL knew it was Guru buying said chip leaving a window for them to tamper by giving them a rarely high quality chip tested beyond normal testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Hes just saying that reviewers should buy the chips anonymously from SiliconLottery rather than getting a free or discounted reviewer sample. That way it's truly a "random" sample since the manufacturer (or vendor in this case) can't intentionally send the reviewer a one-in-a-million chip that the vast majority of end users would only see in their wildest dreams.


EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Hes just saying that reviewers should buy the chips anonymously from SiliconLottery rather than getting a free or discounted reviewer sample. That way it's truly a "random" sample since the manufacturer (or vendor in this case) can't intentionally send the reviewer a one-in-a-million chip that the vast majority of end users would only see in their wildest dreams.


When you're buying a binned chip and you pay for 5GHz you get... 5GHz. So I'm not sure exactly how a reviewer gets one that is vastly better than another. The only "dream" part with SL is that the top tiers are relatively low stock and sell out quickly for obvious reasons.

There isn't a "stacked review" for a company selling binned chips... If people were not getting the tier they paid for or something else you would be seeing feed back to that effect on the forums. Which was the point of my little comment.

If they were comparing two different companies (and got a free chip from one) then I could maybe see the point. Or those youtube reviewers that get free hardware from certain cpu/gpu makers then do crappy reviews of the other brand...

This review was simply based on a pre-binned chip and anyone that paid for the same exact tier got it... Which goes back to my confusion over "stacked review" and/or "in the wild" comments. My two "random" purchases did exactly what they were detailed to do in the specs when I paid for them. The only dream chip was the one that sold out instantly and thus 99% of buyers that day had no chance to get... which again... is not stacking or anything else related to the comments I replied to. Its related to very few chips can hit certain tiers so supply is low relative to demand.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Hes just saying that reviewers should buy the chips anonymously from SiliconLottery rather than getting a free or discounted reviewer sample. That way it's truly a "random" sample since the manufacturer (or vendor in this case) can't intentionally send the reviewer a one-in-a-million chip that the vast majority of end users would only see in their wildest dreams.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> When you're buying a binned chip and you pay for 5GHz you get... 5GHz. So I'm not sure exactly how a reviewer gets one that is vastly better than another. The only "dream" part with SL is that the top tiers are relatively low stock and sell out quickly for obvious reasons.
> 
> There isn't a "stacked review" for a company selling binned chips... If people were not getting the tier they paid for or something else you would be seeing feed back to that effect on the forums. Which was the point of my little comment.
> 
> If they were comparing two different companies (and got a free chip from one) then I could maybe see the point. Or those youtube reviewers that get free hardware from certain cpu/gpu makers then do crappy reviews of the other brand...
> 
> This review was simply based on a pre-binned chip and anyone that paid for the same exact tier got it... Which goes back to my confusion over "stacked review" and/or "in the wild" comments. My two "random" purchases did exactly what they were detailed to do in the specs when I paid for them. The only dream chip was the one that sold out instantly and thus 99% of buyers that day had no chance to get... which again... is not stacking or anything else related to the comments I replied to. Its related to very few chips can hit certain tiers so supply is low relative to demand.


They easily could have gotten a chip that was more stable then others and ran at lower voltages. There testing is limited in regards to stability. The review easily could have been skewed by a chip that was of higher quality.

Running at 5GHz is only part of the picture. They only guarantee to an extent stability for 1 hour. As that is the longest they test. The guarantee only X voltage or better. They could have got the lowest voltage chip they ever had tested, which means the review is an unrealistic example. Seriously man...that hard?

Let me break this down into an example
They say:
5GHz
1.45v
1 hour in Prime

The review is the best chip ever tested
5GHz
1.3v
24 hours in Prime

Reality
5GHz
1.4-1.45v
1-2 hours stability.

Do you still not understand how they could manipulate the review

That is a big freakin difference. Now that is an example but you get the point. The review is utterly useless in regards to seeing a real world example because it would be easy for SL to manipulate it.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> SL knew GURU was buying a chip because they got a discount. When they ordered a discount was applied which means SL knew the order was heading to Guru so they could choose any chip they had on hand by choice


So you are suggesting that most chips can't make the clocks listed but guru's could?
Quote:


> Let me break this down into an example
> They say:
> 5GHz
> 1.45v
> 1 hour in Prime
> 
> The review is the best chip ever tested
> 5GHz
> 1.3v
> 24 hours in Prime
> 
> Reality
> 5GHz
> 1.4-1.45v
> 1-2 hours stability.
> 
> Do you still not understand how they could manipulate the review


They say 1 hour in realbench, typically now. I don't remember exactly what it was for Haswell.

It comes down to this really. There is a speed and voltage listed (like 4.8 @1.325v) with 1hr realbench test. That doesn't mean it's stable, just somewhat close. Hell i pass ~10 hrs and then add 0.02v personally because the test isn't super hard - but you need to be really close to stable to encode with x264 for an hour, close enough for it to be a good indicator - if it's 0.02 to 0.03v off, it'll fail in seconds to minutes, not an hour.

There are a TON of overclock.net user reviews from people buying chips as you said verifying that they hit the clocks/volts posted, approx with a little margin for error (that's going to happen with different hardware setups and short term CPU testing)

If guru got a review chip and it did what it said on the site, that's not news or different from anyone elses experience.

If they got a chip, raised it by 200mhz on the same voltage and then based the review on that, it would be messed up. Simply running at advertised specs is not special though, there are a ton of people doing it. Some add 0.02 or 0.03v to make the chip solid in slightly harder loads without the possibility of failing that could allow it to pass a 1 hour test in a lucky run but still crash often. Some run at the rated speed and voltage then add 50mhz and they're still stable for long term tests. At the end of the day, you get pretty much what it says within reason and i have not seen anyone suggesting otherwise before you


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i dont think SL tests that thoroughly, but I understand complainant's concern.

Pretty sure the guy just sets his binning voltage and sees if it passes, I don't think he tweaks or pushes anything any more than he has to


----------



## Silicon Lottery

This was back when we had voltage tiers for the selected frequency. The options were 1.30V, 1.325V, 1.35V, and 1.375V. Guru3D purchased the 5GHz/1.375V model, which was also the only 5GHz chip we had available at the time. I was just starting the business and was seeking for someone to give me a review for some more website traffic, and offered a discount to whoever would do it. Guru3D took me up on the offer.

He ran benchmarks at 5GHz/1.35V, so you can see that was not a cherry picked sample for review at all. You are correct though, the proper way to review would be an anonymous purchase.


----------



## M3TAl

I'll definitely be looking at SL in the future. Got this 4790K few months before SL was up and running, it's probably a 4.8 SL chip maybe 4.9 but run it 4.7 1.2V.

Plus I'm about 5-10 minutes from the post office SL is using, so that's cool







.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3TAl*
> 
> I'll definitely be looking at SL in the future. Got this 4790K few months before SL was up and running, it's probably a 4.8 SL chip maybe 4.9 but run it 4.7 1.2V.
> 
> Plus I'm about 5-10 minutes from the post office SL is using, so that's cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd be lying if I said that 4.8k 6700k wasn't calling my name, but it's just hard for me to justify to myself paying a $200 premium for an extra couple hundred mhz given that my computer is almost exclusively a gaming rig.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I wonder if they have any 5Ghz 6600/6700k-s, it would prove difficult not to press " order "


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'd be lying if I said that 4.8k 6700k wasn't calling my name, but it's just hard for me to justify to myself paying a $200 premium for an extra couple hundred mhz given that my computer is almost exclusively a gaming rig.


almost all I do is single thread so I will take that 100 mhz :/ Opera, older games, PDF, Office, NS2, Ark server, and countless other things. I got a crap 4.2 GHz Haswell so this will be a 25%+ jump for me if I get a 4.8 GHz 6700k  (counting IPC improvements in there)


----------



## iBruce

Picking up a 4.8GHz 6700K and a 4.7GHz 5820K over the next 30days, been waiting so long to do business (waiting for Klevv Cras White LED to drop-October) with the amazing SiliconLottery, heard nothing but great feedback so far, thank you so much for starting your business for the enthusiast community.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> almost all I do is single thread so I will take that 100 mhz :/ Opera, older games, PDF, Office, NS2, Ark server, and countless other things. I got a crap 4.2 GHz Haswell so this will be a 25%+ jump for me if I get a 4.8 GHz 6700k  (counting IPC improvements in there)


Yeah, not nearly as big a jump for me. I got a good 4790k that's been 24/7 stable at 4.7k for as long as I've had it. Only reason I'm looking to upgrade is because I'm going to be doing a water-themed rebuild with a custom loop in November and my current MoBo (MSI Gaming 7) will be ugly against a blue background


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I wonder if they have any 5Ghz 6600/6700k-s, it would prove difficult not to press " order "


First one that was put up on HWBot went for 600€ if I remember correctly. A 5GHz 6700k chip probably would be close to or even in 5960X territory for pricing.


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Picking up a 4.8GHz 6700K and a 4.7GHz 5820K over the next 30days, been waiting so long to do business (waiting for Klevv Cras White LED to drop-October) with the amazing SiliconLottery, heard nothing but great feedback so far, thank you so much for starting your business for the enthusiast community.


It's my pleasure!


----------



## lowrider

Hi Guys, I wish to find a binned processor like the one on this thread. I only now became aware of siliconlottery but it seems in their offering they don't have these anymore. My 4790k is a very poor overclocker (just 4.5ghz). Therefore I'm interested of changing it. ANyone knows how I can get one of these binned speciments?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowrider*
> 
> Hi Guys, I wish to find a binned processor like the one on this thread. I only now became aware of siliconlottery but it seems in their offering they don't have these anymore. My 4790k is a very poor overclocker (just 4.5ghz). Therefore I'm interested of changing it. ANyone knows how I can get one of these binned speciments?


Your best bet would be to look around the OCN marketplace/Ebay and snag a used one from someone else:http://www.overclock.net/f/14685/main-components


----------



## lowrider

Thanks. I searched can't find anything at the moment. I'll keep looking.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowrider*
> 
> Hi Guys, I wish to find a binned processor like the one on this thread. I only now became aware of siliconlottery but it seems in their offering they don't have these anymore. My 4790k is a very poor overclocker (just 4.5ghz). Therefore I'm interested of changing it. ANyone knows how I can get one of these binned speciments?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1583537/intel-broadwell-c-ownership-club

Check out this thread and the cpu it's about.


----------

